# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  مسألة للبحث : ضبط مسألة أصل الدين ، وهل تكفير المشركين ركن فيه ، أم من لوازمه ؟

## أبو شعيب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،

أطرح هذه المسألة للبحث والحوار .. ويا ليت من يتكلم فيها يؤصّل لهذه المسألة من الكتاب والسنة ، ولا يذكر أقوال العلماء إلا استئناساً وليس استدلالاً .. فعليه لا يملأ الصفحات بأقوال كثيرة للعلماء ، يكفيه قول أو قولين حتى يدلل لمذهبه .. لأن ما يهمنا في هذه القضية هو أدلة الكتاب والسنة .

وأرجو من جميع المتحاورين التزام أدب الحوار حتى نخرج من ذلك بنتيجة .

وحيث إنني طارح هذه المسألة ، فسأبيّن أصل الدين باختصار شديد .. وقد بسطت الأدلة في غير هذا الموضع ..

أصل الدين هو : أن تعبد الله وحده لا شريك له ، وتكفر بكل معبود سواه .. هذا ما دلّ عليه الكتاب والسنة .. كقوله تعالى : { ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولاً أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت } .. وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { من قال لا إله إلا الله ، وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله ، حرم ماله ودمه ، وحسابه على الله } .

وفي دعوة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقومه ، لم يطلب منهم إلا ذلك .. لم يطلب منهم سوى عبادة الله ، وخلع الأنداد ..

وحيث إن عبادة الله دين وشريعة .. وإن الإسلام هو دين عبادة الله وحده .. فقد دخل الاعتقاد بدين الإسلام في أصل الدين .

وحيث إن عبادة الطاغوت دين وشريعة .. وإن دين الكفر هو دين عبادة الطاغوت .. فقد دخل الاعتقاد بالبراءة من دين الطاغوت في أصل الدين .

فيستحيل عقلاً وشرعاً أن يؤمن أحد بالله ، وأنه هو الحق .. ويرى دين الطاغوت القائم على عبادته حقاً .. هذا لا يمكن .

لذلك يقول ابن حزم - رحمه الله - في [ الفصل : 4/35]:‏
‏[-- وقال سائر أهل الإسلام : كل من اعتقد بقلبه اعتقاداً لا يشك فيه ، وقال بلسانه لا إله ‏إلا الله ، ‏وأن محمداً رسول ‏الله ، وأن كل ما جاء به حق ، وبريء من كل دين سوى دين ‏محمد‎‏ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ‏‎، فإنه مسلم ‏مؤمن ، ‏ليس عليه غير ذلك ‏--]  ‏

ومن اعتقد بالله رباً .. وبالإسلام ديناً .. لا بد أن يعتقد أن من عبد الله وحده ، ودان بدين الإسلام فهو مسلم موحد .. وإلا فإنه كاذب في دعوى الإيمان .. إذ كيف تعتقد بوحدانية الله ، وتعتقد بأن الإسلام حق .. ثم تعتقد أن من عبد الله واتبع دينه على باطل ؟؟ .. هذا ممنوع عقلاً وشرعاً ..

ومن كفر بالطاغوت .. وكفر بدينه .. لا بد أن يعتقد أن من عبد الطاغوت ، ودان بغير دين الإسلام ، فهو مشرك كافر .. وإلا فإنه كاذب في دعوى الكفر بالطاغوت .. لنفس العلة السابقة .

وكما يُلاحظ في هذه المسألة .. أن الله - عز وجل - أمر بعبادته وحده لا شريك له ابتداء .. وهو ما طلبه الرسل جميعاً من الناس ابتداء .. 

قال ابن تيمية في [مجموع الفتاوى : 3/397]:‏
‏[-- وَعِبَادَةُ اللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ : هِيَ أَصْلُ الدِّينِ ، وَهُوَ التَّوْحِيدُ الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ بِهِ الرُّسُلَ ، ‏وَأَنْزَلَ بِهِ الْكُتُبَ ، فَقَالَ تَعَالَى : { ‏وَاسْأَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رُسُلِنَا أَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ ‏دُونِ الرَّحْمَنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ } ‏--]‏

وقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 15/438]:‏
‏[-- وَأَصْلُ الدِّينِ هُوَ عِبَادَةُ اللَّهِ ، الَّذِي أَصْلُهُ الْحُبُّ وَالْإِنَابَةُ وَالْإِعْرَاضُ عَمَّا سِوَاهُ ، ‏وَهُوَ الْفِطْرَةُ الَّتِي فَطَرَ عَلَيْهَا النَّاسَ ‏‏. --] ‏

إذا عُلم ذلك ، تحقق لنا أن عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له هي الأصل في المسألة .. وأن الباقي مما ذكرت هو من لوازمها القطعية .

هل من مخالف لي في هذا القول ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

هــذا موضوع هام يحتاج إلى توضيح ، نرجوا من الأخوان المشاركة والألتزام بأداب الحوار حتى لا يغلق الموضوع من قبل الإدارة كسابقه بارك الله فيكم 
وعندي سؤال بسيط وأريــد جواب واضح عليه 
هــل تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين أو لوازمــه ، وهل هناك فرق بين بينهما ؟؟ 
وإن شاء الله بعد أن أقــرأ الجواب سوف أرجع وأعلق عليه .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب هذا قول المخالفين في المسألة ونريد ان تعلق عليه  
يقول أحدهم في بعض رسائله : ( ... بالنسبة للاعتبار الرابع : وهو القول بأن تكفير المشركين ليس من معاني كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله) حيث أن معناه : لا معبود بحق إلا الله وهذا المعنى – في زعمهم لا يشتمل على تكفير المشركين أو البراءة منهم ويرون أن تكفير المشركين هم من لوازمها فهو أمر خارج عنها ويقولون في ذلك : (فليس من المعاني اللغوية أو الشرعية لـ(لا إله إلا الله) – التي هي أصل الدين – تكفير المشركين ، فمعناها كما قال العلماء : لا معبود بحق إلا الله ، ثم يكون تكفير المشركين لازم من لوازمها وليس من معناها ، فهذا اللازم لا يلزم إلا بعد إقامة الحجة) ثم يصل بهم الضلال والإضلال فيقولون : (فعلى من قال أن تكـفير المشركين من أصل الدين أن يأتي بالحجة على ما يقول ، وإلا فهو صاحب هوى وبدعـة. )
والجواب عن هذا لتحريف والمسلك المشين فالجواب من وجوه :
الأول : أن شهادة التوحيد وهي (لا إله إلا الله) وكما ذكر أهل العلم أنها تتضمن النفي والإثبات لمن قالها بحقها وأن هذا النفي يعبر عنه بـ(لا إله) أي نفي الشركة والشريك عن الله تبارك وتعالى والمتضمن نفي المشركين أيضاً حيث هم صانعي الشرك وعاملوه ، فما من شرك إلا من صناعة مشرك وما من كفر إلا من صناعة كافر فيقول المولى تبارك وتعالى في هذا : (أتعبدون ما تنحتون) الصافات : 95 .
ويقول : (إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم) النجم : 23 .
ثم الإثبات في شهادة التوحيد في القول (إلا الله) .
حيث إثبات العبادة كلها لله وحده بعدما خالفنا كل ما عبد من دونه وبعد البراءة من الشرك وأهله وصانعيه وعابديه .
هذا من جانب ومن جانب آخر :
ثانياً: أن الآيات الكثيرة في تفسير كلمة التوحيد هذه والتي تعلم البشرية ما كان عليه صاحب الملة الحنيفية ومن معه من الأنبياء والمرسلين ومن اتبعهم بإحسان والتي قال المولى تبارك وتعالى فيها :
(ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه) البقرة :130 .
وقال فيها : 
(فاتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً) آل عمران : 95 .
فسرها المولى تبارك وتعالى في سورة الممتحنة بقوله :
(قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برءاء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده) الممتحنة : 4 .
فقد جعل المولى تبارك وتعالى فيما كان عليه إبراهيم عليه السلام هو الأسوة الحسنة أي الطريق الذي ينبغي أن يتبعه كل من أراد أن يكون على ملة إبراهيم وهو الأمر نفسه الذي كان عليه محمداً عليه الصلاة والسلام والذي بعث بملة إبراهيم ولذا كان قوله تعالى :
(قل يا أيها الكافرون ، لا أعبد ما تعبدون) وقوله تعالى (قل هو الله أحد) وهما سورتا الإخلاص .
وكما هو ظاهر من الآيات اشتمالها على البراءة من المشركين وبنفس الوضوح والقوة والدلالة في وجوب البراءة من الشرك لا فرق بينهم بل إن هذا الإلزام والقضاء في بيان ملة إبراهيم ووجوب اتباعها قد تكرر كثيراً في القرآن العظيم وكما ورد في كثير من المواضع كقوله تعالى في سورة الشعراء :
(قال افرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون ، أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين) الشعراء:75/77.
وقوله : (قال لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين) الأنبياء :54.
والآيات تدل في سهولة ويسر على وجوب البراءة من الشرك وأهله وأن البراءة من المشركين كالبراءة من الشرك تماماً وأنهما معاً على إثبات الوحدانية لله تبارك وتعالى هو أصل هذا الدين العظيم .
ولو تتبعنا الآيات المثبتة لذلك لطال النقل ولكن عليك بالقرآن الكريم تقرأه بقلب سليم وإلا (ومن لم يجعل الله له نوراً فما له من نور) النور : 40.
هذا وقد قال أهل العلم في بيان هذا المعنى الذي نص عليه القرآن الكريم في دقة وإحكام ووضوح قالوا كلاماً مفيداً أحببنا أن ننقله للإستئناس به وإلا فالقرآن وحده قد كفانا والله مولانا.
فمن ذلك ما قاله الشيخ حمد بن عتيق : (وها هنا نكتة بديعة في قوله تعالى : (إنا برءاء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله) الممتحنة 4.
وهي أن الله تعالى قدم البراءة من المشركين العابدين غير الله على البراءة من الأوثان المعبودة من دون الله لأن الأول أهم من الثاني ، فإنه يتبرأ من الأوثان ولا يتبرأ ممن عبدها ، فلا يكون آتياً بالواجب عليه وأما إذا تبرأ من المشركين فإن هذا يستلزم البراءة من معبوداتهم . وهذا كقوله تعالى :
(واعتزلكم وما تعبدون من دون الله وأدعوا ربي عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا) مريم 48.
فقدم اعتزالهم على اعتزال معبوداتهم .
وكذا قوله : (فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله) مريم 49 .
وقوله : ( وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله) الكهف :16 .
فعليك بهذه النكت ، فإنها تفتح باباً إلى عداوة أعداء الله فكم من إنسان لا يقع منه الشرك، ولكنه لا يعادي أهله ، فلا يكون مسلماً بذلك إذ ترك دين جميع المرسلين .) أ . هـ (1)
ويقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله : (أصل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمران :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والموالاة فيه وتكفير من تركه .
الثاني : الإنذار عن الشرك في عبادة الله والتغليظ في ذلك والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ، فلا يتم مقام التوحيد إلا بهذا )
ويقول شارح كلمات الشيخ في الأمر الأول :
(قلت : وأدلة هذا في القرآن أكثر من أن تحصر .. )   ويقول :
( فيجب اعتزال الشرك وأهله بالبراءة منهما كما صرح به قوله تعالى :
(قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برءاء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله ، كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده ) أ.هـ 
ويذكر الشيخ حمد بن عتيق رحمه الله :
(في ذكر جوابات عن إيرادات أوردها بعض المسلمين على أولاد شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، فأجابوا عنها رحمهم الله وعفا عنهم فمن ذلك : ما قولكم في رجل دخل هذا الدين وأحبه ، لكن لا يعادي المشركين أو عاداهم ولم يكفرهم ، أو قال : أنا مسلم ولكن لا أستطيع أن أكفر أهل لا إله إلا الله ولو لم يعرفوا معناها ؟ ورجل دخل هذا الدين وأحبه ، ولكن يقول : لا أتعرض القباب وأعلم أنها لا تنفع ولا تضر ولكن لا أتعرضها؟ .
فالجواب : أن الرجل لا يكون مسلما إلا إذا عرف التوحيد ، ودان به وعمل بموجبه ، وصدّق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما نهى عنه وأمر به ، وآمن به وبما جاء به . فمن قال : لا أعادي المشركين ، أو عاداهم ولم يكفرهم. أو قال : لا أتعرض القباب ، فهذا لا يكون مسلماً ، بل هم ممن قال الله :
(ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا . أولئك هم الكافرون حقاً اعتدنا للكافرين عذاباً مهينا)المجادلة :22 .
والله سبحانه وتعالى أوجب معاداة المشركين ،ومنابذتهم وتكفيرهم فقال :
(لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانو آباؤهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم ) النساء 150-151 .
وقوله تعالى :
(ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين) المائدة : 51 .
وقال تعالى :
(يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا عدوي وعدوكم أولياء تلقون إليهم بالمودة وقد كفرا بما جاءكم من الحق يخرجون الرسول) الممتحنة:1. الآيات . والله أعلم ) أ.هـ (2
ويقول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
(فالله الله يا إخواني تمسكوا بأصل دينكم ، وأوله وآخره وأسه ورأسه ، شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، واعرفوا معناها وأحبوها وأحبوا أهلها واجعلوهم إخوانكم ولو كنت بعيدين ، واكفروا بالطواغيت وعادوهم وأبغضوا من أحبهم أو جادل عنه أو لم يكفرهم أو قال ما علي منهم أو قال ما كلفني الله بهم ، فقد كذب هذا على الله وافترى ، فقد كلفه الله تعالى بهم وافترض عليه الكفر بهم والبراءة منهم ولو كانوا إخوانهم و أولادهم . فالله الله تمسكوا بذلك لعلكم تلقون ربكم لا تشركون به شيئاً . اللهم توفنا مسلمين وألحقنا بالصالحين) أ.هـ(1)
فقد تناول علماء الأصول شرح موضوعاً رئيسيا بعنوان :
(الصحة والبطلان والفساد)
وقالوا أن الأقوال والأعمال على قسمين : صحيحة وغير صحيحة.
وأن الصحيح منها .. ما استوفى الأركان الأساسية له وشروط الصحة .
وسواء كان ذلك في العبادات أو المعاملات .
وأن غير الصحيح منها .. ما وقع الخلل في أركانه الأساسية أو في شروط صحته . ولكنهم فرقوا بين العبادات والمعاملات في هذا .
ففي العبادات : تكون العبادة باطلة إذا وقع الخلل بتخلف أي ركن من الأركان الأساسية أو أي من شروط صحتها (2) وضربوا لذلك أمثلة من ذلك الصلاة كعبادة فلكي تكون صحيحة ينبغي أن تستوفى أركانها الأساسية من النية ، وتكبيرة الإحرام ، والفاتحة ، والركوع والسجود ، والتشهد والتسليمة الأولى .
كما ينبغي أن تتوافر فيها شروط الصحة من وضوء وستر العورة واستقبال القبلة . وأنه بتخلف أي من الأركان الأساسية فالصلاة باطلة وكذا إذا تخلف أي من شروط صحتها فالصلاة باطلة أيضاً .
وفي المعاملات :
فالجمهور على بطلانها أيضاً إذا ما تخلف شيئاً من الأركان الأساسية أو شروط الصحة.
أما أبو حنيفة فيفرق في المعاملات بين وقوع الخلل أو التخلف في الأركان الأساسية ، فيكون العمل باطلاً، وأما في شروط صحته فيكون العمل أو العقد فاسداً (3) 
وإذا استوعبنا ذلك . فنحن نسأل المنحرفين والمجادل عن المشركين ممن يقولون أن تكفير المشركين ليس من معاني لا إله إلا الله ولكنه من لوازمها. نسألهم . وما الفرق ؟ .
ومن قال أن العبادات إذا تخلف ما يتعلق بلوازمها أو شروط صحتها فإن حكمها يختلف عن تخلف بعض معانيها.
(إيتوني بكتاب من قبل هذا أو آثارة من علم إن كنتم صادقين)
وها هو علم أصول الفقه يقرر أن في العبادات لا فرق بين الأركان الأساسية أو الشروط فينبغي أن يكون جميعها مستوفاة في العبادة كي تعتبر صحيحة . وهل شهادة التوحيد من العبادات بعد هذا أم من المعاملات .
ولكن الزائغين بعدت عليهم الشقة ورغبوا في الفتنة . فنعوذ بالله من مضلات الفتن .
والطريف أن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب سئل في ذلك وكما ورد بمجموعة التوحيد :
(ما قولكم في الموالاة والمعاداة هل هي من معنى لا إله إلا الله ، أو من لوازمها ؟
الجواب : أن يقال والله أعلم : حسب المسلم أن يعلم أن الله افترض عليه عداوة المشركين ، وعدم موالاتهم وأوجب عليهم محبة المؤمنين وموالاتهم .
وأخبر أن ذلك من شروط الإيمان ، ونفى الإيمان عمن يواد من حاد الله ورسوله ، ولو كانوا آباؤهم أو أبناؤهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم .
وأما كون ذلك من معنى لا إله إلا الله أو من لوازمها ، فلم يكلفنا الله بالبحث عن ذلك ، وإنما كلفنا بمعرفة أن الله فرض ذلك وأوجبه وأوجب العمل به ، فهذا الفرض والحتم الذي لا شك فيه ومن عرف أن ذلك من معناها أو من لوازمها ، فهو حسن وزيادة خير ، ومن لم يعرف فلم يكلف بمعرفته ، لا سيما إذا كان الجدال في ذلك والمنازعة فيه مما يفضي إلى شر واختلاف ووقوع فرقة بين المؤمنين الذين قاموا بواجبات الإيمان ، وجاهدوا في الله ، وعادوا المشركين ، ووالوا المسلمين ، والسكوت عن ذلك متعين (1) . وهذا ما ظهر لي على أن الاختلاف قريب من جهة المعنى والله أعلم ) أ.هـ 
هذا ما عليه أهل العلم المبصرين بالتوحيد وحقيقته العاملين بما أوجبه الله .
وبهذا يتبين أن ما ذكره صاحب الإنكار في هذا الضابط باطل بطلاناً مبيناً فلا عبرة به . ) إنتهى كلامه بحرفه
أقــول : هــذا هو توجيه القوم للمسألة وهذه هي أدلتهم فمـا عساك ترد عليها 
نسمع منك الجواب جزاك الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو شعيب

> هــل تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين أو لوازمــه ، وهل هناك فرق بين بينهما ؟؟ 
> وإن شاء الله بعد أن أقــرأ الجواب سوف أرجع وأعلق عليه .


نعم ، هناك فرق بينهما .. فاللوازم مترتبة على الأصل ، وليست ركناً من الأصل في ذاتها .

لذلك كان الأنبياء دائماً ما يدعون أقوامهم ابتداء إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له .. ولم يُعهد عن أحد منهم أنه قال لأي كافر بداية دعوته : كفّروا المشركين وتبرأوا منهم وعادوهم .. بل حسبهم القول : لا إله إلا الله .

وهذا أيضاً ما دلّت عليه النصوص المستفيضة في القرآن والسنة النبوية .

أما مشاركتك الثانية .. فمن أعجب ما يكون كاتبها .. يأتي بكلام الخصوم ، ثم هو لا يثبت ما ينقضه ..

الخصم قال : 



> بالنسبة للاعتبار الرابع : وهو القول بأن تكفير المشركين ليس من معاني كلمة التوحيد (لا إله إلا الله) حيث أن معناه : لا معبود بحق إلا الله وهذا المعنى – في زعمهم لا يشتمل على تكفير المشركين أو البراءة منهم ويرون أن تكفير المشركين هم من لوازمها فهو أمر خارج عنها ويقولون في ذلك : (فليس من المعاني اللغوية أو الشرعية لـ(لا إله إلا الله) – التي هي أصل الدين – تكفير المشركين ، فمعناها كما قال العلماء : لا معبود بحق إلا الله ، ثم يكون تكفير المشركين لازم من لوازمها وليس من معناها ، فهذا اللازم لا يلزم إلا بعد إقامة الحجة) ثم يصل بهم الضلال والإضلال فيقولون : (فعلى من قال أن تكـفير المشركين من أصل الدين أن يأتي بالحجة على ما يقول ، وإلا فهو صاحب هوى وبدعـة


فالمعنى اللغوي لكلمة الشهادة لا تتضمن تكفير المشركين .. هذه حجة الخصم الأولى .
والمعنى الشرعي الذي استفاضت به الأدلة لا يتضمن تكفير المشركين كذلك .. 

فإن أصل الدين يجب أن يُبيّن ويؤخذ من المرء حين إسلامه بصراحة وجلاء .. هذا هو أصل الدين ..

يعني تصور الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يدعو كفار قريش قائلاً لهم : (قولوا لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا) .. وتصور أن ضمام بن ثعلبة سأله عن أصل الدين .. ولم يزد في ذلك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقل له : وعليك أن تكفر المشركين .

وإن كان لهؤلاء دليل واحد على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخذ من الداخلين في الإسلام هذا الأمر ، وهو تكفير المشركين ، وإلا ما دخلوا الإسلام .. فليأتوا به .. ولن يجدوا دليلاً واحداً .

فإن سألتهم عن ذلك قالوا .. هذه تقتضيها الإقرار بوحدانية الله .. (جعلوا هذه المسألة من مقتضياتها) .. فعندئذ وقعوا في التناقض .. وأخرجوا المسألة عن أصل الدين إلى لازمه .

أما باقي أدلتهم ، فليست لهم حجة فيها ..

كاستدلالهم بقوله تعالى : { قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة .. الآية } .. فأين الدليل أنها من أصل الدين ؟؟ .. وغاية ما يقال إنها من أصول الدين ومن الشريعة .

واستدلالهم بقوله تعالى : { قل يا أيها الكافرون .. الآيات } .. فأين الدليل أنها من أصل الدين ؟؟ .. وغاية ما يقال إنها من أصول الدين ومن الشريعة .

لماذا لم يطلب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الكفار تكفير المشركين وإلا لم يصح إسلامهم ؟؟ .. لماذا اكتفى بقوله : قولوا لا إله إلا الله ؟؟

ثم هم في هذا يشددون ويتخرصون .. ثم لو سألتهم .. وهل أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين ؟ .. أسقط في أيديهم ولم يحيروا جواباً ..

هذا مع أن أسلمة الموحدين أدلته أوضح وأجلى من أدلة تكفير الكافرين ..

يكفيهم قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  « أيما رجل مسلم أكفر رجلاً مسلماً ، فإن كان كافراً ، وإلا كان هو الكافر ‏» . ‏‏[رواه أبو داود بسند ‏صحيح].‏

وقال : « ما أكفر رجلٌ رجلاً إلا باء أحدهما بها : إن كان كافراً ، وإلا كفر بتكفيره‏ ‏» ‏‏[رواه ابن حبان بسند ‏صحيح]‏

هذه نصوص صريحة جليّة في أن من يكفّر المسلمين كافر ..

أما أدلتهم على كفر من لم يكفّر المشركين ، فكلها استنباطات فقهية .. ولا يوجد لهم دليل صريح واضح ، كهذه الأدلة .. (مع قولي بكفر من لم يكفر المشركين) .

ولكنهم علموا أن إقرارهم بأن أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين سينقض أصل مذهبهم في تكفير العلماء وصالحي الأمة الذين امتنعوا عن تكفير بعض أنواع المشركين المنتسبين إلى الإسلام .. لذلك تراهم يتخبطون .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يطلب من الناس (عند دعوتهم) تكفير المشركين افتراء عليه
و هذا يرجع لعدم ضبط المسألة و من قبيل الاعتقاد ثم الاستدلال

و لا أدري ما الفائدة من فتح نقاش تكون فيه الاجابة على المخالف بالطريقة التالية
:"  أما باقي أدلتهم ، فليست لهم حجة فيها ..

كاستدلالهم بقوله تعالى : { قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة .. الآية } .. فأين الدليل أنها من أصل الدين ؟؟ .. وغاية ما يقال إنها من أصول الدين ومن الشريعة .

واستدلالهم بقوله تعالى : { قل يا أيها الكافرون .. الآيات } .. فأين الدليل أنها من أصل الدين ؟؟ .. وغاية ما يقال إنها من أصول الدين ومن الشريعة ."

----------


## أبو شعيب

> القول بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يطلب من الناس (عند دعوتهم) تكفير المشركين افتراء عليه


ننتظر أدلتك .. لماذا لم يطلبه من ضمام بن ثعلبة ؟ .. لماذا لم يرد عنه نص واحد يطلب فيه ممن يريد الدخول في الإسلام أن يكفّر المشركين .. بل غاية ما يطلب منه هو قول : لا إله إلا الله ..

والمشرك الكافر يُخاطب بما يفهم من لغته .. ففي اللغة لا إله إلا الله تعني عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له .. بل إن الله تعالى ذكر ذلك في أكثر من موضع .. والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كذلك ..

فإذا صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه لم يطلب من الكافرين ابتداءً إلا عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، ونزع الأوثان والأنداد .. ولم يزد على ذلك .. صح أن تكفير المشركين من لوازم أصل الدين ، وليس ركناً فيه .

جاء في حديث ضمام بن ثعلبة ، رضي الله عنه ، في ما رواه الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح : « قال فأنشدك ‏الله إلهك ‏وإله من كان قبلك ، وإله من هو كائن بعدك ، آلله أمرك أن تأمرنا أن نعبده وحده لا ‏نشرك به شيئاً ، وأن نخلع ‏هذه الأنداد التي كانت آباؤنا يعبدون معه ؟ قال : اللهم نعم » ‏.. ولم يقل له : وتكفر المشركين .

ولماذا لا تتكلم عن أسلمة الموحدين ؟ .. أم أن هذه لا علاقة لها بأصل الدين ؟

أما قولك :



> و لا أدري ما الفائدة من فتح نقاش تكون فيه الاجابة على المخالف بالطريقة التالية


يسأل مخالفكم فيقول :



> فأين الدليل أنها من أصل الدين ؟؟


حتى السؤال يُمنع منه المرء ؟

يمكنني أن أستدل بنفس أدلتكم وأقول .. إظهار العداوة والبغضاء من أصل الدين .. ومن لم يفعله فهو كافر .. والدليل قول الله تعالى : { قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده }

----------


## أم معاذة

> يمكنني أن أستدل بنفس أدلتكم وأقول .. إظهار العداوة والبغضاء من أصل الدين .. ومن لم يفعله فهو كافر .. والدليل قول الله تعالى : { قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبداً حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده }


على هذا -وعلى حسب ما هو مكتوب أمامي وعلى حسب مقتضى اللغة العربية التي تكتب بها وأقرؤها الآن - فأنت لا تعترف بأصل الولاء والبراء في الدين .
ما تفسيرك لقوله تعالى " لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألا إن حزب الله هم المفلحون"

وماذا تعني بأسلمة الموحدين ؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

> على هذا -وعلى حسب ما هو مكتوب أمامي وعلى حسب مقتضى اللغة العربية التي تكتب بها وأقرؤها الآن - فأنت لا تعترف بأصل الولاء والبراء في الدين .


الجواب :



> يمكنني أن أستدل بنفس أدلتكم وأقول .. إظهار العداوة والبغضاء من أصل الدين


إذا قلت إن الصلاة ليست من أصل الدين .. فمعناه أنني لا أعترف بالصلاة ؟

ثم إنني قلت "إظهار" العداوة والبغضاء ، بحسب نص الآية .. ولم أقل "أصل العداوة والبغضاء" .

يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - [كتاب النبوات صـ 319]:



> ويوسف ‏- رضي الله عنه - دعا أهل مصر ، لكن بغير معاداة لمن لم يؤمن ، ولا ‏إظهار مناوأة بالذم والعيب والطعن لما هم عليه ، كما كان نبينا أول ما أنزل عليه الوحي ، ‏وكانت قريش إذ ذاك تقره ولا يُنكَر عليه ، إلى أن أظهر عيب آلهتهم ودينهم وعيب ما ‏كانت عليه آباؤهم وسفه أحلامهم فهنالك عادوه وآذوه .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أختي أبو معاذة 
المقصــود بأسلمة الموحدين هو : الحكم لهم بالإسلام أو الإيمان وما يتريب عليه من محبتهم وموالاتهم ونصرتهم . 
فالمخالفين يقولون أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين .
لأن كلمة التوحيد تقوم على ركن النفي والإثبات : 
فلا بد من نفي الشرك والمشركين معاً  .. فمن أخطأ في الأخير يحكمون عليه بالكفر لأنه نقض أصل دينه بعدم تكفيره للمشركين و لا يعذرونه بأي مانع إلا بالإكراه وزاد بعضهم انتفاء القصد . 
ولكنه إذا قيل لهم إذا كانت كلمة التوحيد تقوم على ركن النفي والإثبات 
فليزم منه أن عبادة الله تقتضي موالاة المسلمين وهي من أصل الدين فمن أخطأ في تكفير المسلم فقد نقض أصل دينه ولا يعذر بأي حال من الأحوال إلا بالإكراه أو انتفاء القصد !! 
عندها أسقط في أيديهم ولم يجدوا جواباً صريحاً . 
فلماذا فرقوا  بين الخطأ في ركن النفي والإثبات وهما من أصل الدين عندهم ؟؟!! .

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

أصل الدين إن كان يقصد به الإخوة,كل قول أو فعل أو اعتقاد إذا انعدم, ينعدم به الدين كله,فهو يدخل فيه جميع الأعمال التي صاحبها يكفر بفعلها.

فالأسماء و الصفات من أصل الدين,لأن من تأول أو عطل أو شبه شيء من صفات الله و أسمائه كفر{مع انتفاء لشروط و الموانع},و من خالف في القدر كفر{كالقدرية و الجبرية},و من والى المشركين و ظاهرهم على المسلمين كفر,و من ترك الصلاة{على قول من يكفر تاركها}كفر,و بالتالي وجود هذه الأشياء ضرورية لوجود أصل الدين و لكي يطلق على صاحبها مسلم.

و من جملة ما يكفر به المرء عدم تكفيره للمشركين و الكفار أو تصحيح مذهبهم ,فهذا من أصل الدين{مع إعمال موانع التكفير}.

و الله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو شعيب

وهذه أحاديث يظهر فيها ماذا يطلب الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ابتداء من كل كافر حتى يدخل الإسلام ..

ومما هو معلوم أن الناس منهم الذكي ومنهم الغبي ، ومنهم الفطن ومنهم الأحمق .. ولكن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اكتفى منهم فقط بالإقرار بوحدانية الله تعالى .

فإن علمنا أن الدلالة اللغوية لكلمة (لا إله إلا الله) هي : لا معبود بحق إلا الله .. ولا دلالة لغوية غيرها .. فعليه يكون تكفير المشركين من مقتضيات هذه الكلمة ولوازمها ، وليست من أصلها .

وهذا ما فهمه أبو سفيان - رضي الله عنه - عندما كان مشركاً ..

[*]- جاء في صحيح البخاري أن هرقل سأله فقال : ماذا يأمركم ؟ قلت : يقول : اعبدوا الله وحده ولا تشركوا به شيئاً ، واتركوا ما يقول آباؤكم ، ويأمرنا بالصلاة والصدق والعفاف والصلة .

هذا ما أمرهم به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بداية دعوته .. وقد أُثر عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه كان يغشى الناس في مجالسهم وأسواقهم يقول لهم : « قولوا لا إله إلا الله تفلحوا » .

[*]- وفي صحيح البخاري عن أنس - رضي الله عنه - ‎أن غلاماً يهودياً كان يضع للنبي‎ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وضوءه ، ويُناوله ‏نعليه ، فمرض ، فأتاه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدخل عليه وأبوه قاعد عند رأسه فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « يا ‏فلان قل لا إله إلا الله » . فنظر إلى أبيه ، فسكت أبوه ، فأعاد عليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فنظر إلى ‏أبيه ، فقال أبوه : أطع أبا القاسم . فقال الغلام : ( أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله ‏) ، فخرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ‎وهو يقول : « الحمد لله الذي أخرجه بي من النار‏‎ » .‏‎ ‎

[*]- وجاء في صحيح مسلم : « يا معاذ ! أتدري ماحق الله على العباد ؟ » قال : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : « أن تعبد الله ولا يشرك به شيئاً » . قال : « أتدري ما حقهم عليه إذا فعلوا ذلك ؟ » فقال : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : « أن لا يعذبهم » .

[*]- وفي البخاري أيضاً أن أعرابيا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : دلني على عمل ، إذا عملته دخلت الجنة . قال : « تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئاً ، وتقيم الصلاة المكتوبة ، وتؤدي الزكاة المفروضة ، وتصوم رمضان » . قال : والذي نفسي بيده ، لا أزيد على هذا . فلما ولىّ ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « من سره أن ينظر إلى رجل من أهل الجنة ، فلينظر إلى هذا » . 

هذا أعرابي جاهل ، لا يفقه شيئاً .. لم يطلب منه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سوى ذلك .. 

[*]- وجاء في [فتح الباري] لابن رجب ، عن ابن سيرين ، بسند صحيح : نبئت أن أبا بكر وعمر – رضي الله عنهما – كانا يعلمان الناس الإسلام : تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئاً ، وتقيم الصلاة التي افترض الله لمواقيتها ، فإن في تفريطها الهلكة .

[*]- وجاء في صحيح مسلم عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - أن وفد عبدالقيس لما قدموا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال أحدهم : يا نبي الله ! إنا حي من ربيعة . وبيننا وبينك كفار مضر . ولا نقدر عليك إلا في أشهر الحرم ، فمرنا بأمر نأمر به من وراءنا ، وندخل به الجنة ، إذا نحن أخذنا به . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « آمركم بأربع . وأنهاكم عن أربع . اعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئاً . وأقيموا الصلاة . وآتوا الزكاة . وصوموا رمضان . وأعطوا الخمس من الغنائم . وأنهاكم عن أربع . عن الدباء . والحنتم . والمزفت والنقير » .


هذا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يطلب من الوفود القادمة إليه أن يقولوا لا إله إلا الله .. ثم ذكر لهم ما دون أصل الإسلام من صلاة وزكاة وما إلى ذلك .. فهل بيان الصلاة والزكاة أهم من أصل الدين (إن كان تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين) ؟

[*]- وجاء عن النسائي بسند صحيح عن أميمة بنت رقيقة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : أتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في نسوة من الأنصار نبايعه ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله ! نبايعك على أن لا نشرك بالله شيئاً ، ولا نسرق ، ولا نزني ، ولا نأتي ببهتان نفتريه بين أيدينا ، وأرجلنا ، ولا نعصيك في معروف ! قال : « فيما استطعتن وأطقتن » . قالت : قلنا : الله ورسوله أرحم بنا ، هلم نبايعك يا رسول الله ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لمائة امرأة ، كقولي لامرأة واحدة - أو مثل قولي - لامرأة واحدة » .

[*]- وجاء في مسند الإمام أحمد بسند صحيح : بعثت بنو سعد بن بكر ضمام بن ثعلبة وافداً إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقدم عليه ، وأناخ بعيره على باب المسجد ، ثم عقله ، ثم دخل المسجد ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جالس في أصحابه . وكان ضمام رجلاً جلداً أشعر ذا غديرتين . فأقبل حتى وقف على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أصحابه ، فقال : أيكم ابن عبد المطلب ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « أنا ابن عبد المطلب » . قال : محمد ؟ قال : « نعم » . فقال : ابن عبد المطلب ! إني سائلك ومغلظ في المسألة ، فلا تجدن في نفسك . قال : « لا أجد في نفسي ، فسل عما بدا لك » . قال : أنشدك الله إلهك وإله من كان قبلك وإله من هو كائن بعدك ؛ آلله بعثك إلينا رسولاً ؟ فقال : « اللهم نعم » . قال : فأنشدك الله إلهك وإله من كان قبلك وإله من هو كائن بعدك ؛ آلله أمرك أن تأمرنا أن نعبده وحده لا نشرك به شيئاً ، وأن نخلع هذه الأنداد التي كانت آباؤنا يعبدون معه ؟ قال : « اللهم نعم » . قال : فأنشدك الله إلهك وإله من كان قبلك وإله من هو كائن بعدك آلله أمرك أن نصلي هذه الصلوات الخمس قال : « اللهم نعم » قال : ثم جعل يذكر فرائض الإسلام فريضة فريضة : الزكاة والصيام والحج وشرائع الإسلام كلها ، يناشده عند كل فريضة كما يناشده في التي قبلها ، حتى إذا فرغ قال : فإني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً رسول الله ، وسأؤدي هذه الفرائض ، وأجتنب ما نهيتني عنه ، ثم لا أزيد ولا أنقص . قال : ثم انصرف راجعاً إلى بعيره . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين ولى : « إن يصدق ذو العقيصتين يدخل الجنة » . قال : فأتى إلى بعيره ، فأطلق عقاله ، ثم خرج حتى قدم على قومه ، فاجتمعوا إليه ، فكان أول ما تكلم به أن قال : بئست اللات والعزى . قالوا : مه يا ضمام ؟ اتق البرص والجذام ، اتق الجنون ! قال : ويلكم ، إنهما - والله - لا يضران ولا ينفعان ، إن الله - عز وجل - قد بعث رسولاً ، وأنزل عليه كتاباً ، استنقذكم به مما كنتم فيه ، وإني أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله . إني قد جئتكم من عنده بما أمركم به ونهاكم عنه . قال : فوالله ما أمسى من ذلك اليوم وفي حاضره رجل ولا امرأة إلا مسلماً . قال : يقول ابن عباس : فما سمعنا بوافد قوم كان أفضل من ضمام بن ثعلبة .


فهذا ضمام ، وهؤلاء قومه ، كانوا جهلة .. ولم يطلب منهم الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سوى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له .. بما يُفهم من معنى لا إله إلا الله .. ثم دعا قومه بها ..

[*]- وجاء في صحيح البخاري : لما بعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معاذ بن جبل إلى نحو أهل اليمن ، قال له : « إنك تقدم على قوم من أهل الكتاب ، فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إلى أن يوحدوا الله تعالى - وفي رواية : إلى عبادة الله - ، فإذا عرفوا ذلك ، فأخبرهم أن الله فرض عليهم خمس صلوات في يومهم وليلتهم ، فإذا صلوا ، فأخبرهم أن الله افترض عليهم زكاة في أموالهم ، تؤخذ من غنيهم فترد على فقيرهم ، فإذا أقروا بذلك فخذ منهم ، وتوق كرائم أموال الناس » . 


==============================  =======

هذا ما كان يطلبه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من جميع الناس ، ذكيهم وغبيهم ، فطنهم وأحمقهم .. ولم يرد عنه يوماً أنه قال : اعبد الله وحده لا شريك له ، وكفّر المشركين وأخرجهم من الدين ..

فأنى لهؤلاء المبتدعة أن يجعلوا ذلك من أصل الدين ؟؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أظن أن الإخوة المشاركين في المذاكرة يقرون بأن الشرك لا يعذر فيه بالجهل و أن الكفر يعذر فيه بالجهل 

كذلك البراءة من المشركين لا يعذر فيها بالجهل و البراءة من الكافرين يعذر فيها بالجهل

----------


## أبو شعيب

لا أظن ذلك .. 

فإن الولاء للكافر حكمه كالولاء للمشرك .. وهم جعلوا العلة في كفر من لم يكفر المشرك : موالاته وموالاة شركه .

فإن كان المنع من التكفير يقتضي موالاة الباطل .. فعليه من امتنع عن تكفير الكافر فقد والى باطله ..

وننتظر من هؤلاء الذين يقحمون مسألة التكفير في أصل الدين أن يأتونا بدليل صريح من كتاب الله تعالى أو سنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. فإن لم يجدوا ، وأنى لهم أن يجدوا ، فقد بان فساد معتقدهم وافتراؤهم على الدين .

وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم إن مسألة تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين ، ثم لا يُستدل لها إلا بالاستنباطات الفقهية !!! .. ولا يوجد دليل صريح عليها .. هذا والله هو العجب .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

توضيح كلامي السابق : 

التكفير حكم شرعي لا يعرف إلا بعد الرسالة ، وما لا يعرف إلا بعد الرسالة يعذر فيه بالجهل من لم تبلغه الرسالة 

أما البراءة من المشركين فتكون قبل الرسالة و تصح لأنها مما يعلم بالفطرة 

و شيخ الإسلام ( لما وضح مذهب أهل السنة أن المشرك يسمى مشركاً قبل الرسالة لكنه لا يعذب ) 

بين أن المخالف في هذا طائفتين :

طائفة الأشاعرة الذين عذروا بالجهل في الشرك و هم جفاة في هذا الباب 

طائفة المعتزلة الذي لم يعذروا بالجهل و قالوا  بتعذيب الجاهل و هم غلاة في هذا الباب 

فينبغي على الإخوة عدم العذر بالجهل في الشرك و العذر بالجهل في الكفر و التكفير و ألا يشابهوا الأشاعرة و المعتزلة 

فالبراءة من المشرك الجاهل لا يشترط فيها تكفيره كما أننا نتبرأ من مشركي أهل الفترة و لا نكفرهم 

و الله أعلم و وفق الله الجميع

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

وهـــذه بعض الروايات الأخرى تضاف إلى الأحاديث السابقة توضح ماـذا كان يطلب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم - ابتـداء من كل كافر حتى يدخل الإسلام وعصم دمـه ومالـه .
أولاً : 
أخرج مسلم ومالك في الموطأ وأبوداود والنسائي من حديث معاوية بن الحكم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لجارية أراد معاوية بن الحكم أن يعتقها عن كفارة : أين الله ؟ فقالت : في السماء ، فقال : من أنا ؟ قالت أنت رسول الله ؟ فقال : أعتقها . 
وأخرج أبو داود والنسائي من حديث الشريد بن سويد الثقفي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لجارية : من ربك ؟ قالت : الله ، قال : فمن أنا ؟ قالت: رسول الله . قال أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة . 
ثانياً : 
قصة إسلام أبو بكر رضي الله عنه ، جاء في السيرة أنه لقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له : أحـق ما تقول قريش يا محمد ؟ من تركك آلهتنا وتسفيهك عقولنا ، وتكفيرك آباءنا ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : بلى إني رسول الله ونبيه ، وبعثني لأبلغ رسالته ، وأدعوك يا أبا بكر إلى الله وحده لا شريك له ، ولا تعبد غيره ، والموالاة على طاعته ، وقرأ عليه القرآن . فأسلم وكفر بالإصنام وخلع الأنداد وأقر بحق الإسلام ورجع أبو بكر ، وهو مؤمن مصدق ) إهـ السيرة النبوية للإمام ابن كثير (1/433) .
وهـذا الذي دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليه أبا بكر إنما هو في حقيقته الشهادتان أصل الدين . 
ثالثاً : قصة إسلام خالد بن سعيد رضي الله عنه ، فقد جاء في السيرة أنه لقي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو بأجياد ، فقال : يا محمد ، إلام تدعو ؟ قال : أدعوك إلى الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله ، وتخلع ما أنت عليه من عبادة حجر لا يسمع ولا يضر ، ولا يدري من عبده ممن لايعبده . قال خالد : فإني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أنك رسول الله . فسررسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسلامه ) إهـ السيرة النبوية للحافظ ابن كثير(1/445). 
فهــذا هو القـدر الذي كان يطلبه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل من أراد أن يدخل الإسلام ويعصم دمه وماله إن أقــر بذلك .. والله أعلم

----------


## أم معاذة

> الجواب :
> إذا قلت إن الصلاة ليست من أصل الدين .. فمعناه أنني لا أعترف بالصلاة ؟


وأنا لم أقل هذا أنا قلت أنك لا تعترف بأصل الولاء والبراء ولم أقل أنك لا تعترف بالولاء والبراء .




> ثم إنني قلت "إظهار" العداوة والبغضاء ، بحسب نص الآية .. ولم أقل "أصل العداوة والبغضاء" .


وعليه أطرح عليك السؤال بالصيغة المحددة في ردك السابق 
هل إظهار الولاء والبراء ليس من أصل الدين ؟
وهذا نص كلامك المنقول عن ابن تيمية 
ويوسف ‏- رضي الله عنه - دعا أهل مصر ، لكن بغير معاداة لمن لم يؤمن ، ولا ‏إظهار مناوأة بالذم والعيب والطعن لما هم عليه ، كما كان نبينا أول ما أنزل عليه الوحي ، ‏وكانت قريش إذ ذاك تقره ولا يُنكَر عليه ، إلى أن أظهر عيب آلهتهم ودينهم وعيب ما ‏كانت عليه آباؤهم وسفه أحلامهم فهنالك عادوه وآذوه
فالحالة هنا إسثنائية وهي حالة الضعف التي كان فيها المسلمون في مكة ولا أعرف لماذا لم تلون الباقي باللون الاحمر ؟!

ولم تجبني عن تفسيرك للآية التي وضعتها لك في ردي السابق فردك يهمني .

ألا بالمناسبة ما هو تعريفك للإسلام ؟

وإن تعجب فعجب قولك لماذا لم يطلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس حالة دعوتهم إلى الإسلام تكفير المشركين!! وأقول وهل بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس آنذاك ما معنى لا إله إلا الله التي هي لا معبود بحق إلا الله وهل بين لهم ما معنى شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله ؟!!
الجواب لا ولكن الناس كانوا أفهم لهذه الكلمة من المتخرصين في وقتنا الحالي الذين قال فيهم الشيخ محمد رحمه الله "أن كفار قريش كانوا أعلم منهم لهذه الكلمة"  والتي فهموا منها عبادة الله وحده ونبذ ما سواه والبراءة منه ومن أهله .
ثم تطالب غيرك بالأدلة وإذا ما أتوك بالأدلة نسفتها بفلسفة ليس لها قبل ولا بعد. 
ماذا عسانا أن نفعل لك إذا كنت متعصبا لما أنت عليه ؟!
فمشكلتك أنك على عقيدة تريد أنم تستدل لها وهذا هو مبنع الضلال . 

الإمام الدهلوي هل ممكن أن تمثل لي بمثال عن الخطأ الذي يرد في تكفير الكفار ؟
وأرجو منك إحالتي على المصدر الذي نقلت منه نصك السابق في ثاني مشاركة لك هنا

----------


## أبو شعيب

جزاك الله خيراً أخي (الإمام الدهلوي) ،

ذهبت إلى كتبهم لأرى استدلالاتهم .. فما وجدتهم يستدلون إلا بأقوال المشايخ .. وليتهم فهموها حق الفهم قبل أن يستدلوا بها ..

ولكن الشاهد هو : أنهم وقعوا في الذي ينكرونه علينا .. يقولون : أنتم تعبدون المشايخ .. وهم وقعوا في نفس الأمر ، عبدوا المشايخ ، فكان قول الشيخ بمنـزلة الوحي عندهم .

وعندما ندعوهم إلى الكتاب والسنة ، يُسقط في أيديهم ، ويستدلون بأدلة تفضح جهلهم بالدين وبالاستدلالات الشرعية .

يستدلون مثلاً بآية : { قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه .. الآية } .. ولا أدري كيف جعلوها من أصل الدين .. هل في الآية ما يثبت ذلك ؟ .. ولكن هذه الآية تثبت أن غاية ما يقال في هذه الأمور أنها من واجبات الدين ، إلا ما حدده النص من كونه أصل الدين ، بما دلّت عليه أدلة الكتاب والسنة .

وما يُثبت ذلك أمور :

- قوله تعالى : { إذ قالوا لقومهم } .. أن يقول الرجل لقومه هذه الأمور ليس من أصل الدين .. وهو ما دعانا الله إليه .

- قوله تعالى : { بدا بيننا وبينكم } .. وإبداء العداوة والبغضاء ليس من أصل الدين .

- قوله تعالى : { إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه } .. قاصمة ظهر لهم .. فهم ما فتئوا يقولون إن "الأسوة الحسنة" هنا هي أصل الدين .. وها هو الاستثناء من هذه الأسوة الحسنة (والاستثناء في اللغة خارج عن حكم المستثنى منه).. يعني هل نقول إن إبراهيم - عليه السلام - نقض أصل الدين باستغفاره لأبيه ، لأن فعله هذا مخالف لـ "الأسوة الحسنة" (أي : أصل الدين عندهم) ؟

لكن هؤلاء القوم - كما ذكرت لك - جهلهم بالعربية صارخ ، ويبنون على هذا الجهل أموراً من نسج مخيلتهم حتى يحققوا أغراضاً في نفوسهم .

ثم يُقال : هذه السورة (ومن ضمنها هذه الآية) نزلت في المدينة .. فسقط الاستدلال بها منفردة في بيان أصل الدين .

---------------

ويستدلون بسورة الكافرون .. وأين دليلهم أنها داخلة في أصل الدين إلا ما حدده الشرع من ذلك ؟

يقول الله تعالى : { قل يا أيها الكافرون } .. والجهر بتكفير الكافرين ليس من أصل الدين .. بل لم يلجأ إليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى أظهر الكافرون العداوة والبغضاء لدين الله تعالى .

أما الباقي فهو من أصل الدين ، لورود النصوص الشرعية في ذلك .

--------------

ثم يقال : السنة تفسّر القرآن ، فأين نجد في السنّة اشتراط النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الكافرين تكفير المشركين ابتداء حتى يدخلوا في الدين ؟؟

لماذا يترك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هؤلاء الناس لأفهامهم ، وهو يعلم أن منهم الذكي والغبي ، والفطن والأحمق ، ولا يشرح لهم أصل الدين بتمامه حتى تقام عليهم الحجة ؟

لماذا لم يصرّح الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوماً بأركان أصل الدين ، ولم يطلبه من أي كافر قبل دخوله الإسلام ؟ أم أن أصل الدين هو قائم على الفهم والاستنباط ؟

فإذا كانت مسألة تكفير المشركين قائمة على الاستنتاج والاستنباط .. فعليه ، يصحّ أن يخطئ فيها المرء .. لا أقول في أصل المسألة .. فإن كل مسلم يؤمن أن عابد غير الله مشرك .. هذا كحكم عام .. ولكن الخطأ يقع في تنـزيل هذا الحكم على الواقع .

وبهذا ننتهي من عرض الأدلة والرد على المخالف ..

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

الإنكار على عباد المشايخ من فرائض الاسلام
و يتأكد الفرض على من اشتغل بالعلم الشرعي 
و شرط بديهي و أولي في من يتصدى لهذا الانكار
أن لا يكون متلبساً بهذا الداء
و عليه
نطرح السؤال التالي على من يُنكر عبادة المشايخ:
ما حكم من يعذر من يعتقد بتحريف القرآن و يقول أنه لا يكفر إلا بعد الحجة!!!
(لا تسألوني بماذا سيقيم عليه الحجة بما أن القرآن محرف عنده فليس عندي جواب)
فإن عذرتموه( و لا أظنكم تفعلون) طلبنا منكم إعذار من تسمونهم خوارج غلاة مكفرة
و لا سبيل لعدم إعذارهم عند من أنصف
و إن لم تعذروه و هو ما يقتضيه مذهبكم 
علمنا أنكم من أهل الانصاف
و حاورناكم بعلم فيما نخالفكم فيه
ودعونا الله أن يظهر لنا الحق على أيديكم
و على من تفضل بالاجابة ألا ينقلنا لموضوع آخر كمناقشة حكم من قال بتحريف القرآن و من هو و من قال بكفره و من لم يقل...
نريد قوله هو ومذهبه هو.
فلقد مللنا من هذا التحوير و التفلت
بعد هذا نعلم من من الناس يعبد المشايخ و من يحق له أن يتهم غيره بهذا
فعلى من يرمي الناس بهذه العظيمه أن يثبت أنه غير متلبس بها
و إلا فمن يسمع لقوله !

----------


## أبو شعيب

والله يا أم معاذة لا أدري من هو المتعصب ، أهو أنا أم أنت .. ولا أدري من الذي لا يفهم كلام الآخر ، أنا أم أنت .




> وأنا لم أقل هذا أنا قلت أنك لا تعترف بأصل الولاء والبراء ولم أقل أنك لا تعترف بالولاء والبراء .


لو جاء رجل قال : أنت لا تعترف بأصل الإسلام .. ولكن تعترف بالإسلام .. ماذا سيقول الناس عنه ؟

ولو جاء آخر وقال : أنت لا تعترف بأصل الصلاة .. ولكن تعترف بالصلاة .. ماذا سيقول الناس عنه ؟

أرجو من القارئين أن يفهموني معنى هذا الكلام ، فأنا للأسف ضعيف الفهم .

---------




> هل إظهار الولاء والبراء ليس من أصل الدين ؟


ليس من أصل الدين .. بل حتى غلاة المكفرة يقولون إنه ليس من أصل الدين .

هل تعرفين حقاً معنى "أصل الدين" ؟؟ .. معناه : ما لا يصح إسلام المرء إلا به ، ومتى ما لم يأت به فهو كافر ، ولا يُعذر بجهل أو تأويل أو استضعاف أو غيره ..

قال شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 10/15]:‏
‏[-- ولهذا كان رأس الإسلام { شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله } ؛ وهي متضمنة عبادة الله وحده ، وترك ‏عبادة ما سواه ، وهو ‏الإسلام العام الذي لا يقبل الله من الأولين والآخرين ديناً سواه ، كما قال تعالى : ‏‏{ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن ‏يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين} ، وقال تعالى : {شهد الله أنه ‏لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائماً ‏بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم (*) إن الدين عند الله ‏الإسلام} . وهذا الذي ذكرناه مما يبين أن أصل الدين ‏في الحقيقة هو الأمور الباطنة من العلوم والأعمال ‏، وأن الأعمال الظاهرة لا تنفع بدونها ‏--]  ‏




> فالحالة هنا إسثنائية وهي حالة الضعف التي كان فيها المسلمون في مكة ولا أعرف لماذا لم تلون الباقي باللون الاحمر ؟!


يعني في الحالة الاستثنائية (وهي الاستضعاف) ، لم يكن عند المسلمين أصل الدين ؟ .. ويوسف - عليه السلام - أصل الدين عنده مخالف لأصل الدين عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ .. لذلك كان من شريعته عدم إظهار العداوة والبغضاء للكافرين .




> ولم تجبني عن تفسيرك للآية التي وضعتها لك في ردي السابق فردك يهمني .


لأنه لا علاقة لها بالذي نتكلم فيه .. فأنا أتكلم عن إظهار العداوة والبغضاء (والذي محله الجوارح).. وأنت تتكلمين عن أصل العداوة والبغضاء (الذي محله القلب) .. وهذا لا يدخل الإسلام أحد إلا به .




> ألا بالمناسبة ما هو تعريفك للإسلام ؟


هو الاستسلام لله تعالى بالتوحيد ، واتباع رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دون حياد أو مخالفة .




> وإن تعجب فعجب قولك لماذا لم يطلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس حالة دعوتهم إلى الإسلام تكفير المشركين!! وأقول وهل بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس آنذاك ما معنى لا إله إلا الله التي هي لا معبود بحق إلا الله وهل بين لهم ما معنى شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله ؟!!
> الجواب لا ولكن الناس كانوا أفهم لهذه الكلمة من المتخرصين في وقتنا الحالي الذين قال فيهم الشيخ محمد رحمه الله "أن كفار قريش كانوا أعلم منهم لهذه الكلمة" والتي فهموا منها عبادة الله وحده ونبذ ما سواه والبراءة منه ومن أهله .


ليتك قرأت كلامي في أصل الموضوع بتمعن أكثر .. فستجدين الجواب عن كل ذلك .

لقد قلت :



> إذا عُلم ذلك ، تحقق لنا أن عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له هي الأصل في المسألة .. وأن الباقي مما ذكرت هو من لوازمها القطعية .


وقلت في موضع آخر في أصل الموضوع :



> ومن كفر بالطاغوت .. وكفر بدينه .. لا بد أن يعتقد أن من عبد الطاغوت ، ودان بغير دين الإسلام ، فهو مشرك كافر .. وإلا فإنه كاذب في دعوى الكفر بالطاغوت .. لنفس العلة السابقة .


وقلت في مشاركة رقم #4 :



> نعم ، هناك فرق بينهما .. فاللوازم مترتبة على الأصل ، وليست ركناً من الأصل في ذاتها .


فكونهم فهموا لوازم هذه الكلمة .. لا يعني أنها من أصلها أو ركن فيها ..

ودليل ذلك أن المدلول اللغوي لكلمة التوحيد ، تعني : لا معبود بحق إلا الله .. وهذا بإجماع العلماء .. وليس فيها ذكر للمشركين .

ولكن البراءة من المشركين وتكفيرهم من الأمور المترتبة على هذا الأصل .. بمعنى أنهما من مقتضيات هذه الكلمة ولوازمها .

وما دام جميع الكفار ، ذكيهم وغبيهم ، وفطنهم وأحمقهم .. يعلمون حقيقة دعوة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلماذا يطلب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الإقرار بوحدانية الله ، والشهادة للنبي بالرسالة ؟؟

لماذا لم يقل لجميع الكفار : قولوا : محمد على الحق .. وهكذا تدخلون الإسلام ؟؟

ما داموا كما تقولين "يعلمون معنى هذه الكلمة جيداً" .. فيكفي حينها أن يكون دخولهم للإسلام بأن يقولوا : "محمد على الحق" .

ولكنه طلب منهم أن يُقرّوا بالوحدانية لله تعالى على ألسنتهم .. مع علمهم أنه يدعو إلى ذلك .

وطلب منهم أن يُقروا بالرسالة له .. مع علمهم أنه يدعو إلى ذلك .

ولم يطلب منهم إقراراً إلا بهذين .. بما يدلّ أن هذين الأمرين هما أصل الدين .. وما كان خارجاً عنهما ، فهو من لوازمهما ومقتضياتهما .




> جاء في صحيح مسلم عن ابن عباس ؛ أن ضمادا قدم مكة . كان من أزد شنوءة . وكان يرقي من هذه الريح . فسمع سفهاء من أهل مكة يقولون : إن محمداً مجنون . فقال : لو أني رأيت هذا الرجل لعل الله يشفيه على يدي . قال فلقيه . فقال : يا محمد ! إني أرقي من هذه الريح . وإن الله يشفي على يدي من يشاء . فهل لك ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « إن الحمد لله . نحمده ونستعينه من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له . وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له . وأن محمداً عبده ورسوله . أما بعد » . قال فقال : أعد علي كلماتك هؤلاء . فأعادهن عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ثلاث مرات . قال فقال : لقد سمعت قول الكهنة وقول السحرة وقول الشعراء . فما سمعت مثل كلمات هؤلاء . ولقد بلغن ناعوس البحر . قال فقال : هات يدك أبايعك على الإسلام . قال فبايعه . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : « وعلى قومك » . قال : وعلى قومي . قال فبعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سرية ، فمروا بقومه . فقال صاحب السرية للجيش : هل أصبتم من هؤلاء شيئاً ؟ فقال رجل من القوم : أصبت منهم مطهرة . فقال : ردوها . فإن هؤلاء قوم ضماد .


فهذا ضماد كان جاهلاً بما يدعو إليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. وأسلم بمجرد أن نطق الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بكلمة التوحيد ..

يعني هذا الجاهل الذي لم يعرف حقيقة الدعوة ، ولم يعرف ما يقوم به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من تكفير المشركين .. أسلم ، وصحّ إسلامه ، بمجرّد نطقه بالشهادتين .. 

لماذا لم يُلزمه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بتكفير المشركين ، ويأخذ منه الإقرار حين النطق بالشهادتين ؟؟

لماذا يُلزَم المرء بالإقرار بوحدانية الله ، ولا يُلزم بالإقرار بتكفير المشركين ؟؟

هذه كلها أدلة تفيد أن تكفير المشركين ليس من أصل الدين ، ولكن من مترتبات ولوازم ومقتضيات أصل الدين .




> ثم تطالب غيرك بالأدلة وإذا ما أتوك بالأدلة نسفتها بفلسفة ليس لها قبل ولا بعد. 
> ماذا عسانا أن نفعل لك إذا كنت متعصبا لما أنت عليه ؟!


لا تعليق .




> فمشكلتك أنك على عقيدة تريد أنم تستدل لها وهذا هو مبنع الضلال .


أحمد الله - عز وجل - أن كلامي يقرأه الكثير غيرك ، ويصلني على بريدي - بحمد الله - رسائل شكر على ما أقوم بتوضيحه في العقيدة .. وهذا ما يسليني بعد رضى الله تعالى .

ولو كان الأمر محصوراً بيني وبينك ، لما تكلفت هذه الردود وأنا أعلم أنك لن تقنعي بنصف كلمة من كلامي .

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## ابوالبراء الازدي

سؤال/ لماذا لم يقبل ابو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه توبة بني حنيفة حتى يشهدوا على قتلاهم بالنار وقتلى جيش الصديق بلجنة?

----------


## أبو شعيب

كان الأولى أن تسأل : لماذا لم يطلب ذلك الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من كفار قريش أو أي كافر يدخل الإسلام ، إن كانت هذه حجتك في المسألة .

والأمر الآخر هو : لماذا لم يقل لهم "اشهدوا على قتلاكم بالكفر ، وعلى قتلانا بالإيمان" ؟ .. بل اكتفى بشهادتههم لهم بالنار ، مع أن النار قد تكون للمسلم الفاجر ، كقتلى الخوارج مثلاً .. 

بل لماذا لم يقل : اشهدوا على مسيلمة ، نبيّكم المزعوم ، بالكفر .. وتبرأوا منه ..

هل صارت الشهادة على قتلاهم بالنار أولى من التبرؤ من مسيلمة ومن دين مسيلمة ؟

ولكن قد يُجاب عن هذا كلّه أن الشهادة لهم بالنار دليل على بطلان ما قاتلوا عليه .. وهو دين مسيلمة ..

فاكتفى منهم بذلك ، أن يعترفوا أن ما قاتلوا عليه باطل .. وأن ما كانوا عليه باطل .. وأن المسلمين على حق ..

كما أن شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله دليل على بطلان دين المشركين .. فاكتفى منهم بذلك ..

فتوبة الزنديق أو المرتد في جانب من جوانب الدين ، ليست كتوبة الكافر الأصلي .. وهذا معلوم .

ثم يُقال .. لو فهمت من هذا النص أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين .. فهذا النص كذلك يدلّ على أن أسلمة المسلمين من أصل الدين .

فإن أقررت بهذا ، فلماذا لا يكفر من يكفّر بعض المسلمين بالشبهات .. كالخوارج مثلاً ؟ ..

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> وننتظر من هؤلاء الذين يقحمون مسألة التكفير في أصل الدين أن يأتونا بدليل صريح من كتاب الله تعالى أو سنة رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. فإن لم يجدوا ، وأنى لهم أن يجدوا ، فقد بان فساد معتقدهم وافتراؤهم على الدين .
> وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم إن مسألة تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين ، ثم لا يُستدل لها إلا بالاستنباطات الفقهية !!! .. ولا يوجد دليل صريح عليها .. هذا والله هو العجب .


ما هذه الإفتراء 
هل فهمك الواسع الأفق فهمت أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قبل اسلام المشركين بمجرد النطق بالشهادتين ؟ 
إليك الدليل من القرآن على أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين ... 
في قوله جل جلاله :- "﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 

وإن لم تفهم من هذه الاية أن تكفير الكافرين من أصل الدين إلك ابن كثير رحمه الله ليفهمك ...
يقول ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
" يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

وإن كانت اللغة والشرع تقولان بأن البراءة من المشركين من مقتضيات لا إله إلا الله كما وضح ذلك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الصحيح :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان"
 أرأيت ما معنى لا إله إلا الله ...؟؟؟؟؟
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"من قال لا إله إلا الله وكفر بما يعبد من دون الله حرم ماله ودمه وحسابه على الله "

الله يهديك ويريحك من فلسفة الشبهات التي تتمتع بها وتدعي أنك لا تستدل إلا من الكتاب والسنة

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> ثم يُقال .. لو فهمت من هذا النص أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين .. فهذا النص كذلك يدلّ على أن أسلمة المسلمين من أصل الدين .
> فإن أقررت بهذا ، فلماذا لا يكفر من يكفّر بعض المسلمين بالشبهات .. كالخوارج مثلاً ؟ ..
> هذا ، والله أعلم .


اتق الله وكاف تلبيسا .. لم يقل أحد من الموحدين  بأن تكفير المشركين  تطلق على كل شرك 
وقد سبق أن وضح لك أنها تعمل في الكفار الأصليين والكفر المجمع عليه .. كمن سب الذات الإلاهية وكمن تحاكم لغير الله أو عبد غير الله ... ولا تقاس عند من يريد الحق الكفر المختلف فيه ككفر تارك الصلاة أو الخوارج ...
واريد أن أسألك وأرجو ان تجيبني ببساطة وحسب ما تعتقد وبدون استفاضة ؟؟!!
ما حكم من لم يكفر من سب الذات الالاهية ؟
وما حكم من لم يكفر من تحاكم للطاغوت ؟
وما حكم من لم يكفر جند الطاغوت؟

----------


## أبو شعيب

أحمد الغزي ،

والله لو رأيت عبارة واحدة من كلامك لم أجب عنها ، لكنت تكلفت في الرد عليك ..

أما وأنه يبدو أنك لا تمعن النظر في كلامي .. فلا حاجة لي في إعادته .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

صدقت أخي أبو شعيب 
الظاهر أن الأخ أحمد الغزي لا يقرأ الردود ... فكل الكلام الذي قاله سبق الـرد عليه .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب هناك نقطة تحتاج إلى توضيخ ذلك أننا إذا قلنا للمخالفين أن تكفير المشركين من لوازم كلمة التوحيد وليس من معانيها الأصلية 
قالوا : سواء كانت من اللوازم أو الأركان فإن المحصلة واحدة وهي أن من لا يكفر المشركين هو كافر لا يعذر إلا بمانع الإكراه أو انتفاء القصد 
ويستدلوا على قولهم بمسألة أصولية وهو ما يذكره علماء أصول الفقه في باب : ( الصحة والبطلان والفساد)
وقالوا أن الأقوال والأعمال على قسمين : صحيحة وغير صحيحة.
وأن الصحيح منها .. ما استوفى الأركان الأساسية له وشروط الصحة .
وسواء كان ذلك في العبادات أو المعاملات .
وأن غير الصحيح منها .. ما وقع الخلل في أركانه الأساسية أو في شروط صحته . ولكنهم فرقوا بين العبادات والمعاملات في هذا .
ففي العبادات : تكون العبادة باطلة إذا وقع الخلل بتخلف أي ركن من الأركان الأساسية أو أي من شروط صحتها وضربوا لذلك أمثلة من ذلك الصلاة كعبادة فلكي تكون صحيحة ينبغي أن تستوفى أركانها الأساسية من النية ، وتكبيرة الإحرام ، والفاتحة ، والركوع والسجود ، والتشهد والتسليمة الأولى .
كما ينبغي أن تتوافر فيها شروط الصحة من وضوء وستر العورة واستقبال القبلة . وأنه بتخلف أي من الأركان الأساسية فالصلاة باطلة وكذا إذا تخلف أي من شروط صحتها فالصلاة باطلة أيضاً .
وفي المعاملات :
فالجمهور على بطلانها أيضاً إذا ما تخلف شيئاً من الأركان الأساسية أو شروط الصحة.
أما أبو حنيفة فيفرق في المعاملات بين وقوع الخلل أو التخلف في الأركان الأساسية ، فيكون العمل باطلاً، وأما في شروط صحته فيكون العمل أو العقد فاسداً 
وإذا استوعبنا ذلك . 
فنحن نسأل المنحرفين والمجادل عن المشركين ممن يقولون أن تكفير المشركين ليس من معاني لا إله إلا الله ولكنه من لوازمها. نسألهم . وما الفرق ؟ .
ومن قال أن العبادات إذا تخلف ما يتعلق بلوازمها أو شروط صحتها فإن حكمها يختلف عن تخلف بعض معانيها.
(إيتوني بكتاب من قبل هذا أو آثارة من علم إن كنتم صادقين)
وها هو علم أصول الفقه يقرر أن في العبادات لا فرق بين الأركان الأساسية أو الشروط فينبغي أن يكون جميعها مستوفاة في العبادة كي تعتبر صحيحة . وهل شهادة التوحيد من العبادات بعد هذا أم من المعاملات .
ولكن الزائغين بعدت عليهم الشقة ورغبوا في الفتنة . فنعوذ بالله من مضلات الفتن .
والطريف أن شيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب سئل في ذلك وكما ورد بمجموعة التوحيد :
(ما قولكم في الموالاة والمعاداة هل هي من معنى لا إله إلا الله ، أو من لوازمها ؟
الجواب : أن يقال والله أعلم : حسب المسلم أن يعلم أن الله افترض عليه عداوة المشركين ، وعدم موالاتهم وأوجب عليهم محبة المؤمنين وموالاتهم .
وأخبر أن ذلك من شروط الإيمان ، ونفى الإيمان عمن يواد من حاد الله ورسوله ، ولو كانوا آباؤهم أو أبناؤهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم .
وأما كون ذلك من معنى لا إله إلا الله أو من لوازمها ، فلم يكلفنا الله بالبحث عن ذلك ، وإنما كلفنا بمعرفة أن الله فرض ذلك وأوجبه وأوجب العمل به ، فهذا الفرض والحتم الذي لا شك فيه ومن عرف أن ذلك من معناها أو من لوازمها ، فهو حسن وزيادة خير ، ومن لم يعرف فلم يكلف بمعرفته ، لا سيما إذا كان الجدال في ذلك والمنازعة فيه مما يفضي إلى شر واختلاف ووقوع فرقة بين المؤمنين الذين قاموا بواجبات الإيمان ، وجاهدوا في الله ، وعادوا المشركين ، ووالوا المسلمين ، والسكوت عن ذلك متعين وهذا ما ظهر لي على أن الاختلاف قريب من جهة المعنى والله أعلم ) أ.هـ 
أقول أخي الكريم هـــذا الكــلام منهم يحتاج إلى توضيح ونسمع منك الــرد المفصل بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

> هل تعرفين حقاً معنى "أصل الدين" ؟؟ .. معناه : ما لا يصح إسلام المرء إلا به ، ومتى ما لم يأت به فهو كافر ، ولا يُعذر بجهل أو تأويل أو استضعاف أو غيره ..
> قال شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 10/15]:‏
> ‏[-- ولهذا كان رأس الإسلام { شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله } ؛ وهي متضمنة عبادة الله وحده ، وترك ‏عبادة ما سواه ، وهو ‏الإسلام العام الذي لا يقبل الله من الأولين والآخرين ديناً سواه ، كما قال تعالى : ‏‏{ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن ‏يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين} ، وقال تعالى : {شهد الله أنه ‏لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائماً ‏بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم (*) إن الدين عند الله ‏الإسلام} . وهذا الذي ذكرناه مما يبين أن أصل الدين ‏في الحقيقة هو الأمور الباطنة من العلوم والأعمال ‏، وأن الأعمال الظاهرة لا تنفع بدونها ‏--]  ‏.



الآن فهمت أصل الدين أخي الكريم لأني سألت عن معناه عندكم فلم تجبني.

و لكن الإخوة المعترضون ما ذا يقولون؟

هل يقولون أن من لم يكفر الكافر الكافر أو المشرك لا يعذر بجهل و لا تأويل...؟

أي يسوون هذه المسألة بمسألة الشرك في العبادة؟

أرجو الإجابة عن هذا السؤال أخي أبا شعيب.

و من يتزعم هذا القول في الوقت الحاضر من العلماء أو أدعياء العلم؟{أخبرني على الملأ ا, على الخاص إن أردت}.

----------


## أحمد الغزي

قرأت الردود فلم أجد منها ما يرد ما كتبت 
هنيئاً لك الحيدة ... 





> ما هذه الإفتراء 
> هل فهمك الواسع الأفق فهمت أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قبل اسلام المشركين بمجرد النطق بالشهادتين ؟ 
> إليك الدليل من القرآن على أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين ... 
> في قوله جل جلاله :- "﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
> وإن لم تفهم من هذه الاية أن تكفير الكافرين من أصل الدين إلك ابن كثير رحمه الله ليفهمك ...
> يقول ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ 
> " يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ
> وإن كانت اللغة والشرع تقولان بأن البراءة من المشركين من مقتضيات لا إله إلا الله كما وضح ذلك الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الصحيح :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان"
> أرأيت ما معنى لا إله إلا الله ...؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


إنت سميها عدم تكليف في الرد  ... 
أما أنا وأنت فنعلم ما حقيقتها ...
أنتظر غيرك أن يجيب على أسئلتي 




> واريد أن أسألك وأرجو ان تجيبني ببساطة وحسب ما تعتقد وبدون استفاضة ؟؟!!
> ما حكم من لم يكفر من سب الذات الالاهية ؟
> وما حكم من لم يكفر من تحاكم للطاغوت ؟
> وما حكم من لم يكفر جند الطاغوت؟


إتق الله ... واترك طريق الشبهات وكفاك تلافب بأقوال العلماء

----------


## أبو شعيب

> قالوا : سواء كانت من اللوازم أو الأركان فإن المحصلة واحدة وهي أن من لا يكفر المشركين هو كافر لا يعذر إلا بمانع الإكراه أو انتفاء القصد


لا ، ليست واحدة .. وأنى لها أن تكون واحدة ؟

فإن اللوازم تترتب على الأصل .. وليست داخلة فيه .. مع إمكان وجود الأصل إن اختل شيء من هذه اللوازم ..

مثاله :

قال الله تعالى : { قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم والله غفور رحيم } ..

فلازم محبة الله - سبحانه وتعالى - القطعية : اتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. ولكن المرء قد يخالف الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا يتبعه في بعض الجزئيات .. مع بقاء أصل محبته لله تعالى ، وأصل اتباعه للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ..

كحال الصحابي الذي شرب الخمر ، فلعنه أحدهم ، فقال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( لا تلعنه ، فإنه يحب الله ورسوله ) .. هذا مع كونه عاصياً لله ، مستحقاً لعقوبته .. ولكن هذا لم ينقض أصل المحبة التي في قلبه .

فمن كان عنده أصل المتابعة للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، والذي هو لازم قطعي لمحبة الله - تعالى - .. فهذا عنده أصل المحبة لله تعالى .

ومن انتفى عنه أصل المتابعة للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. انتفى عنه أصل المحبة .

لذلك ، فقد قلت في أكثر من موضع أن تكفير المشركين ، واعتقاد أن من عبد غير الله فهو كافر .. هذا يعتقده كل مسلم على وجه الأرض ، ولم يخالف فيه أحد .. وهو من اللوازم القطعية الضرورية لكلمة التوحيد .

فمن قال : إن عابد غير الله مسلم .. فهذا كافر .. ويستحيل عقلاً وشرعاً ، حتى عند أغبى الناس ، ممن عرفوا أن دين الله قائم على التوحيد .. ثم هو يقول عمّن انتفى عنه هذا التوحيد : هذا مسلم موحّد ؟؟

ولكن عندما نجعلها من اللوازم .. فهذا يعني أنه يُمكن للمخالف في بعض جزئياتها أن يُعذر بالجهل أو التأويل .. مع بقاء أصل المسألة عنده ، وهو : أن من عبد غير الله فهو كافر مشرك .

فقد يُخالف المرء ويرى الشرك الأكبر أصغر .. لتضارب الأدلة عنده .. مع بقاء أصل المسألة عنده وهو : من أشرك بالله فهو كافر .

فهذا خالف في جزئية متأولاً .. طالباً اتباع الحق ، ولكن تضاربت الأدلة عنده .. فكيف يكفر مثل هذا ؟؟

ثم هؤلاء الغلاة ، حتى يخرجوا من هذه الورطة ، جعلوا في ذلك شرطاً آخر ، فقالوا : الكفر المجمع عليه .. فربطوا المسألة بالإجماع ، وليس بأصلها .. وهذا أسهل من أن يردّ عليه .. فيقال إن مخالف الإجماع هو رادّ للنصوص .. وهذا لا يُحكم عليه بالكفر -بإجماع الأمة - إلا بعد قيام الحجة .

أما قولهم عن الصلوات وباقي  الفرائض ، فهذه ضحكة .. وهي تكشف مدى جهلهم الصارخ باللغة وبالشرع ..

فهل للصلاة لازم ؟؟ .. الجواب : نعم .. 

لازم الصلاة هو : النهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر .. كما قال تعالى : { إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر } ..
ولازمها : قرب العبد من الله 
ولازمها : رضى الله عن العبد

وغير ذلك كثير مما لا يدخل في أركانها وشروطها 

فمن لم تنهه صلاته عن مطلق الفحشاء والمنكر .. فصلاته مردودة عليه .. وأعظم المنكر كما هو معلوم الشرك بالله وعدم تعظيمه .

ومن لم تقرّبه الصلاة من الله تعالى .. بمعنى : أن تحكم له بالإسلام (حيث إن المسلم لديه قرب من الله) .. فصلاته باطلة .

ومن لم تُرضِ صلاته الله عنه .. ولو جزئياً ، بحيث تسقط عنه إن أدّاها .. فصلاته باطلة ..

مع إمكان المخالفة في بعض جزئيات هذه المسألة مما لا ينقض أصل هذه اللوازم .

ثم ما شأن الركوع والسجود والتسليم في مسألتنا ؟؟ وما شأن أركان الصلاة وشروطها في مسألتنا ؟؟ .. والله المستعان .

وما ذلك إلا لأنهم لا يفقهون الحديث .. ولا يعلمون أصلاً معنى كلمة "لازم" .. ورتبوا على ضحالة فهمهم ردوداً لا علاقة لها بالموضوع .

إنما هم أوردوا ذلك حتى يلبّسوا على العامي الجهال ، فعندما يقرأ مسائل فقهية لهم ، سيقول : ما شاء الله ، هؤلاء علماء ضليعون في الفقه ، ويعلمون أقوال السلف والخلف ..

ثم انظر إلى فقه الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب - رحمه الله تعالى - .. وسعة علمه .. وإلى حمق هؤلاء الغلاة ..

فإذ يشتد نكير هؤلاء الغلاة على من يقول إن هذه المسألة اللوازم .. ويصمونه بالانحراف والضلال .. نرى الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - يتساهل في المسألة .. ويقول : يكفي الجميع أن يعتقدوا أنه فرض وواجب ..

هل تعلم معنى كلامه ؟؟ 

معنى كلامه أن من يعتقد أن الولاء لازم .. فهو لا يُكفّر في جزئياته ما دام أصل الولاء والبراء عنده .. ولا يُنكر عليه الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - ، وليس هو الحال عند هؤلاء الغلاة .

وتساهل الشيخ محمد - رحمه الله - في المسألة يبيّن أن غاية ما في الأمر أن الخلاف لفظي .. ويكفي الناس أن تعتقد بوجوب ذلك .

أرجو أن تكون المسألة قد توضّحت لك .

----------


## أبو شعيب

> الآن فهمت أصل الدين أخي الكريم لأني سألت عن معناه عندكم فلم تجبني.
> و لكن الإخوة المعترضون ما ذا يقولون؟
> هل يقولون أن من لم يكفر الكافر الكافر أو المشرك لا يعذر بجهل و لا تأويل...؟
> أي يسوون هذه المسألة بمسألة الشرك في العبادة؟
> أرجو الإجابة عن هذا السؤال أخي أبا شعيب.
> و من يتزعم هذا القول في الوقت الحاضر من العلماء أو أدعياء العلم؟{أخبرني على الملأ ا, على الخاص إن أردت}.


اعذرني أخي الفاضل .. فمع غمرة الردود وانشغالي بها ، قد أغفل عن بعضها .. وقد أصابك ذلك مني .

هؤلاء هم أتباع أبي مريم الكويتي .. وأهل دار التوحيد ، ومن سار على نهجهم ..

يقولون : من أعذر المنتسب للإسلام بالجهل ، حتى لو تأوّل أن الجهل مانع من موانع التكفير .. فهذا كافر تعييناً ، وخارج من الإسلام من فوره ..

ويقولون : إن من لم يكفر الكافر فقد والاه ووالى باطله ..

فعندهم : أن الإنسان ، وإن كان جاهلاً ، إن اعتقد أن الجهل مانع من موانع تكفير المشرك .. سواء جهلاً أو تأويلاً .. فهذا كافر تعييناً ، دون إقامة حجة ..

فجعلوا العلم بموانع التكفير وضبطها من أصل الدين الذي لا يُعذر فيه أحد .. ومن زاد فيه فهو كافر .

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

الآن عرفت القوم

هؤلاء من يكفر القاعدة و المجاهدين.كما أخبرني أحد الإخوة هنا.

على العموم بارك الله فيك أخي ابا شعيب على مشاركاتك القيمة في هذا الموضوع,و قد كنت اظنك في أول الأمر لا تعتبر أن عدم تكفير الكفار كفر, و لكن الحمد لله قرأت كلامك ووجدتك تقرر عكس هذا و تفند حجة الغلاة في المسألة.

واصل أخي الكريم.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

جزاك الله خير أخي أبو شعيب :  
وسوف أسرد لك كل مرة بعض أقوال القوم حتى تُـنـاقش هن،ا أمام المـلأ  .. وقصدي من وراء ذلك هـو أن يرى القوم كلامهم ورد مخالفيهم هل فهمت قصدي الأن .. وسوف أنقل كلامهم من رسائلهم وأبحاثهم فهي موجودة عندي 
فاصبر علي قليلاً بارك الله فيـك .

----------


## أبو شعيب

نعم أخي أبا البراء .. هم القوم ، فها قد عرفتَهم !! أصحاب الشهادة الجديدة : لا مانع في الشرك إلا الإكراه وانتفاء القصد .

وفيك بارك الله .. أسأل الله أن يعينني على ما أنا فيه ويوفقنا جميعاً لكل خير ، آمين .

------

(الإمام الدهلوي) ،

جزاك الله خيراً على ما تبذله ، فإن ذلك يُثري هذه المسألة المطروحة ، وسأدرج كلّ ذلك في كتابي في طبعته الثانية ، إن شاء الله .. وإن كان قد بقيت لديهم أي شبهة متعلقة بهذا الموضوع ، فهات نقرأها .. ونسأل الله التيسيير .

==========

وفي شأن الردّ الأخير ، لعلّي أزيد قولاً وهو :

أن العلماء قالوا : ما بطل لازمه بطل أصله .. لذلك فهم يستدلون على فساد الأقوال بفساد لازمها .. 

فعليه أقول : من بطل عنده اللازم (وهو تكفير المشركين) .. فقد بطل أصل توحيده .. وهذا بالتفصيل الذي ذكرته سابقاً

وقد بيّنت ذلك في مسألة الصلاة ..

هذا ، والله أعلم

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أولا أعتذر عن الخطأ في لعبارة التي كتبتها والتي يفهم منها أنك لا تعترف بالولاء والبراء وكان الأجدر والأولى أن اكتب بالولاء والبراء كأصل .
ثانيا يبدو لي يا أبا شعيب أنك لا تعلم ما معنى الولاء والبراء بالمرة ،وربما يكون الخطأ في فهمي فمن يدري!! فأرجو منك أن تعرفه لي تعريفا شاملا مانعا تكون فيه كلمتك الأخيرة .
ثالثا دائما تردد وزميلك الخطأ التأويل الشبهة في تكفير الكافر و الذي هو من أصل الدين في عقيدتي وأنا طلبت من زميلك أن يمثل لي بذلك وإلى الساعة لم يفعل على حسب ما رأيت، ومن يدري ؟! ربما كتب والعتب على بصري كل شيء جائز.
رابعا أود منك أن تشرح لي عبارة شيخ الإسلام التي نقلتها والتي قال فيها أن . وهذا الذي ذكرناه مما يبين أن أصل الدين ‏في الحقيقة هو الأمور الباطنة من العلوم والأعمال ‏، وأن الأعمال الظاهرة لا تنفع بدونها 
أريد منك أن تشرحها لي شرحا شاملا مانعا كذلك ،باعتبارك ناقل العبارة طبعا .
خامسا لقد عرفت الإسلام عندك وأريد منك رأيك وقولك في هذا التعريف " الإسلام هو الإستسلام لله بالتوحيد والإنقياد له بالطاعة والبراءة من الشرك وأهله "وهل هو موافق لتعريفك أنت أم يختلف أم بينهما عموم وخصوص أم ماذا  ...؟
سادسا أريد منك أن تعرف لي غلاة المكفرة وكذلك أريده تعريفا شاملا مانعا ،طبعا باعتبار أن ردك هذا عليهم .
سابعا ماذا تعني بأنهم عبدوا المشايخ من هم ومن هم مشايخهم؟



> لا مانع في الشرك إلا الإكراه وانتفاء القصد .


هل قصدهم أنه لا عذر بالجهل والتأويل والشبهة والخطأ في مسائل الشرك الأكبر إلا المكره والذي لم يقصد الشرك ؟
طلب بسيط أريد الإجابات هنا وليس على رابط آخر لو سمحت
ملاحظة أرجو أن ترد على السؤالات دون تشنج -بارك الله فيك- فأنت قلت أن هذه مسألة للبحث وليس تقريرا لعقيدة ما أو ردا على مخالف ما، فنحن هنا نسأل - وهذا من حقنا- حتى نفهم عقيدتك فأنت من طرحت الموضوع فأجبهم بروح علمية أكثر .
هذه نصيحة قبلت بها فبها ونعمت لم تقبل بها فأنت حر.

----------


## أم معاذة

> أختي أبو معاذة 
> .


الصواب أن يقال أخي أبو معاذة أو أختي أم معاذة 
أما أن يكون الذكر أختا لك فغير وارد ذكرت هذا للتنبيه والتصحيح فقط.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أختي في الله  أعتذر على هذا الخطأ .. وهو سبق قلم كما يقال .. وقد تفطنت له ولكن بعد تنزيل المشاركة 
وعلى كل حال أنا أعتذر على الخطأ غير مقصود 
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

للإفادة أكثر في هذا الموضوع

قال الشيخ علي الخضير  _جزء أصل الدين_{الأدلة الشرعية ضمن كلام الشيخ فلا يقول قائل يستدل بكلام الشيخ}


كيف يُعرف أصل الإسلام
بالأمور التالية: 
1 - يُعرف أصل الإسلام باتفاق الأديان عليه، قال تعالى (وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون) وقال تعالى (شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك وما وصينا به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه) وقال نوح (وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين) وعن إبراهيم (إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين) ووصى إبراهيم ويعقوب أبناءهما (فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون) وعن موسى (يا قوم إن كنتم آمنتم بالله فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم مسلمين) والحواريون يقولون لعيسى (آمنا واشهد بانا مسلمون). قال ابن تيمية: والإسلام هو دين جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين ومن تبعهم من الأمم كما أخبر الله بنحو ذلك في غير موضع من كتابه فأخبر عن نوح وإبراهيم وإسرائيل عليهم السلام أنهم كانوا مسلمين وكذلك اتباع موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام وغيرهم، والإسلام هو أن يستسلم لله لا لغيره فيعبد الله ولا يشرك به شيئا ويتوكل عليه وحده ويرجوه ويخافه وحده ويحب الله المحبة التامة لا يحب مخلوقا كحبه لله.... فمن استكبر عن عبادة الله لم يكن مسلما، ومن عبد مع الله غيره لم يكن مسلما) كتاب النبوات ص 127. 
2 - ويعرف بأنه أول واجب لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لما بعث معاذاً إلى اليمن قال له: (إنك تأتي قوماً من أهل الكتاب فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله - وفي رواية: إلى أن يوحدوا الله) أخرجاه.
3 - وأنه أول ما يطلب من الشخص لحديث: أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يشهدون أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله... الحديث. 
ويُعرف أصل الإسلام بما كان أول الإسلام قال تعالى (يا أيها المدثر قم فأنذر وربك فكبر وثيابك فطهر والرجز فاهجر) 
4 - وبأنه ما كان في العهد المكي، وأنه ما كان عليه أهل هجرة الحبشة. قال ابن تيمية: واتفقت الأنبياء على أنهم لا يأمرون بالفواحش ولا الظلم ولا الشرك ولا القول على الله بغير علم اهـ كتاب النبوات ص 430. وقال أيضا في الفتاوى 14/470-471:(إن المحرمات منها ما يُقطع بأن الشرع لم يُبح منه شيئا لا لضرورة ولا غير ضرورة كالشرك والفواحش والقول على الله بغير علم والظلم المحض، وهي الأربعة المذكورة في قوله تعالى (قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن تشركوا بالله مالم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله مالا تعلمون) فهذه الأشياء محرمة في جميع الشرائع وبتحريمها بعث الله جميع الرسل ولم يُبح منها شيئا قط ولا في حال من الأحوال ولهذا أنزلت في هذه السورة المكية). بل جلس رسول الله يدعو إلى التوحيد في مكة عشر سنين بإجماع أهل السير وغيرهم. وأيضا كل السور المكية مذكور فيها أصل الإسلام. (التوحيد والرسالة). 
5 - وما يُسأل عنه في القبر فعن البراء بن عازب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت قال نزلت في عذاب القبر فيقال له من ربك فيقول ربي الله ونبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. أخرجاه. 
6 - وأنه مما يستحيل ولا يمكن أن يشرعه الله قال تعالى (لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا). وما لا يمكن فهذا لم يستفد من الشرع فقط بل هو قبيح فيه وفي الفطرة والعقول ويمتنع أن تأتي به شريعة. المنهاج ص 276.295.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى  
و يـا حبـذا تفتح موضوع جديد يكون عنوانه كالتالي :
 ( مسألة للبحث : ضبط مسألة أصل الدين ، وهل أسلمة الموحدين ركن فيه ، أم من لوازمه ؟ ) 
نريد أن نتكلم في هذه المسألة كما تكلمنا عن مسألة ( تكفير المشركين ) 
وسوف يشارك المخالفين في الحوار إن شاء الله تعالى 
وجزاكم الله خيراً .

----------


## أبو شعيب

أبشر أخي الكريم .. فسوف يتم ذلك بإذن الله ..

وكما تساقطت حججهم هنا ، ولم يأتوا بدليل ، ولا بنصف دليل على أنه من أصل الدين .. بل غاية ما يقال إنه من لوازمه القطعية .. فعندئذ أرى أن الموضوع انتهى بحثه عند هذا الحد ..

---------

أخي أبا البراء الأندلسي ،

جزاك الله خيراً على الإفادة .. لعلّ بعض من أشكل عليه مصطلح أصل الدين يعلم ذلك ..

============

وهذه إضافة أنهي بها الموضوع ، حتى لا يدعي أحد أننا نأتي ببدع من القول .. وحتى يتبيّن أن المسألة خلافية ، أثبتنا - والحمد لله - أن الراجح فيه ما نقول به :

يقول الشيخ عبدالرحمن الحفيد في [الدرر السنية :2 / 205 – 206]:



> ووسم تعالى أهل الشرك بالكفر فيما لا يحصى من الآيات ؛ فلا بد من تكفيرهم أيضاً ، وهذا هو مقتضى : لا إله إلا الله ، كلمة الإخلاص ، فلا يتم معناها ، إلا بتكفير من جعل لله شريكاً في عبادته


تأمل كيف جعل تكفير المشركين من مقتضيات لا إله إلا الله .. ولم يجعله من أصل معناها ..

والشيخ عبد الرحمن بن حسن عند ذكره لشروط لا إله إلا الله قال في [الدرر السنية : 2/ 359-360]:



> السادس : الانقياد المنافي للترك ؛ لأن من الناس من يقولها وهو يعرف معناها ، لكنه لا ينقاد للإتيان بحقوقها ولوازمها من الولاء والبراء ، والعمل بشرائع الإسلام ، ولا يلائمه إلا ما وافق هواه ، أو تحصيل دنياه ؛ وهذه حال كثير من الناس .


بل إن  الشيخ سليمان بن عبد الله آل الشيخ احتار فيها !!! ولم يعلم الصواب .. قال :



> المسألة السادسة : في الموالاة والمعاداة ، هل هي من معنى لا إله إلا الله ، أو من لوازمها ؟ 
> الجواب : أن يقال : الله أعلم ، لكن بحسب المسلم أن يعلم : أن الله افترض عليه عداوة المشركين ، وعدم موالاتهم ، وأوجب عليه محبة المؤمنين وموالاتهم ، وأخبر أن ذلك من شروط الإيمان ، ونفى الإيمان عمن يواد من حاد الله ورسوله ، ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم ، أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم . وأما كون ذلك من معنى لا إله إلا الله أو لوازمها ، فلم يكلفنا الله بالبحث عن ذلك ، إنما كلفنا بمعرفة أن الله فرض ذلك وأوجبه ، وأوجب العمل به ، فهذا هو الفرض والحتم الذي لا شك فيه ، ومن عرف أن ذلك من معناها ، أو من لازمها ، فهو حسن ، وزيادة خير ، ومن لم يعرفه فلم يكلف بمعرفته ، لا سيما إذا كان الجدال والمنازعة فيه ، مما يفضي إلى شر واختلاف ، ووقوع فرقة بين المؤمنين ، الذين قاموا بواجبات الإيمان ، وجاهدوا في الله ، وعادوا المشركين ، ووالوا المسلمين ، فالسكوت عن ذلك متعين ، وهذا ما ظهر لي ، على أن الاختلاف قريب من جهة المعنى ، والله أعلم .


مع أن في كلامه مقالاً .. لكن الشاهد فيه أنه قد وقع الخلاف ، وهو لا يعلم الحق في هذا الخلاف ..

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## أم معاذة

> . وحتى يتبيّن أن المسألة خلافية ، أثبتنا - والحمد لله - أن الراجح فيه ما نقول به :
> .


طيب وبما أن المسألة خلافية لماذا هذا العداء في ردودك ولماذا وصفتهم بالغلاة ولماذا هذه الشدة وهل كل ما ترجح عندك أو عند غيرك يعتبر صوابا ؟!!
كل هذا من أجل أن تثبت أنها خلافية وأن قولك هو الراجح فيها ؟!!
ثم إكمالا للتلبيس تشكر أبا البراء على نقله لمعنى أصل الدين مع أنه ضد ما قلته تماما حيث أنك تجعل أصل الدين في القلب فقط  



> هل تعرفين حقاً معنى "أصل الدين" ؟؟ .. معناه : ما لا يصح إسلام المرء إلا به ، ومتى ما لم يأت به فهو كافر ، ولا يُعذر بجهل أو تأويل أو استضعاف أو غيره ..


طبعا أنا هنا استغربت كيف يكون هذا كلام من يقول بـأن العذر في مسائل من أصول الدين يعتبر مذهبا من المذاهب المعتبرة عند السلف ولكن زال استغرابي حين فهمت قصدك من خلال ما نقلته عن شيخ الاسلام والذي لونته بالأحمر 




> قال شيخ الإسلام في [مجموع الفتاوى : 10/15]:‏
> ‏[-- ولهذا كان رأس الإسلام { شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله } ؛ وهي متضمنة عبادة الله وحده ، وترك ‏عبادة ما سواه ، وهو ‏الإسلام العام الذي لا يقبل الله من الأولين والآخرين ديناً سواه ، كما قال تعالى : ‏‏{ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام ديناً فلن ‏يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين} ، وقال تعالى : {شهد الله أنه ‏لا إله إلا هو والملائكة وأولو العلم قائماً ‏بالقسط لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم (*) إن الدين عند الله ‏الإسلام} . وهذا الذي ذكرناه مما يبين أن أصل الدين ‏في الحقيقة هو الأمور الباطنة من العلوم والأعمال ‏، وأن الأعمال الظاهرة لا تنفع بدونها ‏--]  ‏
> .


الله المستعان

----------


## البيان الإسلامي

السلام عليكم

أصل الدين هو التوحيد معناه ولوازمه معًا، فالمعنى يدل عليه مباشرة لفظ الشهادة واللوازم هي ما لا يقوم المعنى إلا بها، وليست اللوازم هي الشرائع التفصيلية، لأن تأخرها لا يبطل التوحيد كما هو معلوم، وتعريف اللازم هو ما لا يتم الملزوم إلا به، مثل قاعدة (ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب).

فالنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لما دعا الناس لعبادة الله وحده وخلع ما دونه من الأنداد لم يكن يشرح لهم أن من لم يفعل هذا فليس بمسلم، فكانوا يفهمون هذا مباشرة دون تلقين، كما تدعو اليوم نصرانيا فيفهم مباشرة أنه ليس بمسلم حتى يتبع دين التوحيد، فالنبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يكن يذكر كل اللوازم التي لا داعي لذكرها ما دام المدعوون ليس لهم فيها شبهة، فالدعوة دعوة إلى ما ينقص الناس، وليس عدم بسطها دليلا على عدم دخولها في أصل الدين، ولكن الدليل على عدم دخولها في أصل الدين إذا أظهروا له خلافها فسكت أو  لم يكفّرهم.

أنظر مثلا إلى الإلتزام الإجمالي بكل الشرائع والأخبار على الغيب قبل معرفتها الذي يدخل في معنى قوله (ويؤمنوا بي وبما جئت به) هذا لا يكون الإنسان مسلما حتى يحققه ولم يكن يذكره لكل الناس لأنه متقرر في أذهانهم مسبقا أن من يدخل في هذا الدين يقر إجمالا بكل ما سيؤمر به وما سينهى عنه وما سيخبر به، وشيء آخر جدير بالإهتمام هو أن الناس في ذلك الزمان لم يكونوا يفرقون بين الشعائر التعبدية والشرائع العامة التي تنظم المجتمع ، لم يكن العلمانيون قد لعبوا بعقولهم بعد، ولذلك تجد بعض النصارى العلمانيين عندما يعلنون عن الدخول في الإسلام يبقى مقررا في أذهانهم أن الإسلام لا يخالف العلمانية، وإنما هم يعتقدون أن المسيح بشر ويصدقون بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليهما وسلم، لأن الدعاة لا يفقهون من الإسلام إلا هذا ولا من الكفر إلا هذا.

أما التفريق بين المسلم والكافر فقد بينه لمن أرادوا المزج بين الإسلام والكفر والمسلمين والكفار فقالوا: نعبد إلهك عاما وتعبد آلهتنا عاما، فنزلت:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قل يا أيها الكافرون لا أعبد ما تعبدون ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد لكم دينكم ولي دين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  .

وبيّنه يوم كان يخوض الصراع مع أهل الكتاب الذين يدّعون أنهم على دين الله  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرّم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:   :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: .

ولقد فهم الجميع ممن أسلم أو لم يسلم أن من عبد الله وحده فهو المسلم ومن أخل به وعبد غيره فهو الكافر، فكما عرفوا صفة المسلم الأساسية عرفوا صفة غير المسلم الأساسية، ولذلك فلم يسع أحدا جهل هذا وجهله هو جهل للإسلام.

أما اليوم فالدعاة يدعون الناس للصلاة والسنة ولذلك ظنوا أنهم مسلمون بصلاتهم على ما  هم عليه من صور الكفر ولو دعوهم إلى التوحيد لميّزوا مباشرة المسلم من غير المسلم ولعرفوا أنهم لم يكونوا مسلمين، ولكن فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه.

إذا دعوت العوام إلى التوحيد الحق تجد عندهم فهما عجيبا لم يفهمه حتى دعاتهم فيعترفون مباشرة بأنهم لم يكونوا مسلمين فهم لا يفلسفون الأمور حتى تخرج عن نطاقها ولا يبحثون عن الشبهات حتى  يلتبس الحق بالباطل كما يحدث اليوم في كثير من المجالس التي تسمى بالعلمية.

نسأل الله الهداية وأن يبين لنا الحق حقا ويرزقنا اتباعه فالإسلام بين واضح يفهمه العامي البسيط إذا تجرد من الواقع المنحرف ولا يحتاج لهذا الكم الهائل من الشبهات التي تتدفق هنا بل ينفر منها إلى الأبسط والأقرب إلى العقل والمنطق ولا فرق بين هذا ودين الله، كما لم يجد ورقة بن نوفل أي شبهة في تكفير كل قومه لما رآهم يشركون بالله ولم يقرأ قرأنا ومن يسمع لنبي لأن الإسلام مجموعة من البديهيات وإلا لما وسع البسطاء من الناس فهمه وتطبيقه.

والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## سيف بلعيد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو شعيب

البيان الإسلامي ،

جزاك الله خيراً على ما أديته .. وإن كنت أقول بأكثر ما تقول .. ولعلّك تعي كلمة لك في هذا المقام إذ قلت :




> ولقد فهم الجميع ممن أسلم أو لم يسلم أن من عبد الله وحده فهو المسلم ومن أخل به وعبد غيره فهو الكافر، فكما عرفوا صفة المسلم الأساسية عرفوا صفة غير المسلم الأساسية، ولذلك فلم يسع أحدا جهل هذا وجهله هو جهل للإسلام.


من الجميل أنك وعيت ذلك .. 

فعليه انظر - هدانا الله وإياك - .. لماذا لم يجعل العلماء تكفير المسلمين بغير وجه حق ناقضاً لأصل الدين في نفسه ؟

إن وعيت ذلك ، عرفت ما أدعو إليه .. وعرفت معنى اللازم ومعنى الأصل ..

وقد ذكرت معناهما ، وبيّنت ما يترتب على الأصل واللازم من أحكام ..

فالأصل إن اختل بعضه انتقض كله ..

واللازم إن اختل بعضه ، لم ينتقض أصله ابتداء .

وبيّنت ذلك في مسألة حب الله تعالى ، وما يلزم منه من متابعة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وطاعته ..

فمن أخل ببعض حب الله تعالى ، فهذا كافر من فوره ..
ومن أخل ببعض متابعة الرسول وطاعته ، مع بقاء أصل المتابعة ، فهذا لا يكفر من فوره ، وهو على أحوال .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> أبشر أخي الكريم .. فسوف يتم ذلك بإذن الله ..
> وكما تساقطت حججهم هنا ، ولم يأتوا بدليل ، ولا بنصف دليل على أنه من أصل الدين .. بل غاية ما يقال إنه من لوازمه القطعية .. فعندئذ أرى أن الموضوع انتهى بحثه عند هذا الحد ..
> ---------
> وهذه إضافة أنهي بها الموضوع ، حتى لا يدعي أحد أننا نأتي ببدع من القول .. وحتى يتبيّن أن المسألة خلافية ، أثبتنا - والحمد لله - أن الراجح فيه ما نقول به.


اتق الله وكفاك افتراءات وتلبيسات 

ألا ترى في قول الله تعالى وقول رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم دليلا على أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين ....
إلك الأدلة التي تثبت أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين وليس مسألة خلافية ( وجهة نظر..)

الدليل الأول :- قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾
أما إن لم نفهم من الآية الكريمة أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين فهذا ابن كثير يوضح لك ..:_ " يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

الدليل الثاني :- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان" متفق عليه .

وإليك أقوال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ليتضح الموضوع ولنستأنس بها ...
  القول الأول :-" أصــل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمرأن :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والمولاة فيه وتكفير من تركه . 
الثاني : الإنذار من الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ". 

القول الثاني للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
" أما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها ، وتكفر أهلها وتعاديهم "

 القول الثالث للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :-
" ومعنى الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تتبرأ من كل مايعتقد فيه غير الله من جني ، أو أنسي ، أو شجرة ، أو حجر أو غير ذلك ، وتشهد عليه بالكفر والضلال وتبغضه ، ولو كان أنه أبوك وأخوك ، فأما من قال : أنا لا أعبد إلا الله وأنا لاأتعرض للسادة والقباب على القبور وأمثال ذلك ، فهذا كاذب في قول لا إله إلا الله ، ولم يؤمن بالله ولم يكفر بالطاغوت..." 

القول الرابع للشيخ رحمه الله :- 
وأنت يامن منّ الله عليه بالإسلام وعرف أن مامن إله إلا الله ، لاتظن أنك إذا قلت هذا هو الحق ، وإنا تارك ما سواه ، لكن لا أتعرض للمشركين ولا أقول فيهم شيئاً ، لاتظن أن ذلك يحصل لك به الدخول في الإسلام ، بل لابد من بغضهم وبغض من يحبهم ومسبتهم ومعاداتهم ، كما قال أبوك إبراهيم والذين معه : ﴿ إنا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ .."

القول الخامس للشيخ رحمه الله:-
ولو يقول رجل : أنا إتبع النبي  وهو على الحق ، لكن لاأتعرض للات والعزى ولاأتعرض أبا جهل وأمثاله ، ماعلي منهم ، لم يصح إسلامه 

بل ثبت بالادلة القطعية من الكتاب والسنة أنها من اصل الدين 
أما أنت فأولت أقوال العلماء  بما يوافق هواك ولم تستدل بدليل واحد من الكتاب والسنة 

الحمد لله هذا أصل ديننا وصميم اعتقادنا .. نعبد الله وحده ونبرأ من الشرك والمشركين
أنتظر ردك على ما نقلت لك أم أنك مازلت لاترى فيه دليلا على أن تكفير الكافر وجهة نظر ..؟؟؟!!

----------


## أبو شعيب

يقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأحاديث الصحيحة :

‏« أيما امرئ قال لأخيه يا كافر ، فقد باء بها أحدهما ؛ إن كان كما قال ، وإلا ‏رجعت عليه » . ‏‏[رواه مسلم].‏

وقال : « من دعا رجلاً بالكفر ، أو قال عدو الله ، وليس كذلك ، إلا حار عليه » . ‏

وقال : « أيما رجل مسلم أكفر رجلاً مسلماً ، فإن كان كافراً ، وإلا كان هو الكافر ‏» . [رواه أبو ‏داود بسند ‏صحيح].‏

وقال : « ما أكفر رجلٌ رجلاً إلا باء أحدهما بها : إن كان كافراً ، وإلا كفر بتكفيره‏ ‏» [رواه ابن ‏حبان بسند ‏صحيح]‏

---------

كل هذه الأحاديث لا تثبت عند البعض أن أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين (إن كانوا يعتبرون أن تكفير الكافرين منه) ..

ولكن إن قال ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، رحمه الله .. فكلامه في ذلك قطعي لازم لا محيد عنه ، ومن خالف فهو كافر ..

ثم بعدها يتهموننا بعبادة العلماء !!! عجب والله !!

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> يقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأحاديث الصحيحة :
> ‏« أيما امرئ قال لأخيه يا كافر ، فقد باء بها أحدهما ؛ إن كان كما قال ، وإلا ‏رجعت عليه » . ‏‏[رواه مسلم].‏
> وقال : « من دعا رجلاً بالكفر ، أو قال عدو الله ، وليس كذلك ، إلا حار عليه » . ‏
> وقال : « أيما رجل مسلم أكفر رجلاً مسلماً ، فإن كان كافراً ، وإلا كان هو الكافر ‏» . [رواه أبو ‏داود بسند ‏صحيح].‏
> وقال : « ما أكفر رجلٌ رجلاً إلا باء أحدهما بها : إن كان كافراً ، وإلا كفر بتكفيره‏ ‏» [رواه ابن ‏حبان بسند ‏صحيح]‏
> ---------
> كل هذه الأحاديث لا تثبت عند البعض أن أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين (إن كانوا يعتبرون أن تكفير الكافرين منه) ..


أجل ... عجب والله كل العجب 
تسأل وتيجب وتحيد كما تشاء وتدعي انك صاحب حق 

أولا :- أنا أتحدث عن أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين (وهذا ما تنكره أنت .. وتجعله وجهة نظر ) قد نقلت لك الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة مستأنسا بكلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
وأنت رددت برد لا علاقة له به ... وتدعي أنك رددت على النقل !!! هذا هو العجب 

ثانيا :- من قال لك أن هذه الأحاديث غير صحيحة .. فنحن نشهد للمسلمين بالاسلام كما نشهد على الكافرين بالكفر 
لأن الشهادة بالاسلام يترتب عليها الولاء كما الحكم بالكفريترتب عليه البراءة .. وهذه عقيدة الولاء والبراء
هل فهمك دلك على أن الاحاديث التي ذكرت دليل قطعي على أن تكفير الكافر ليس من أصل الدين ؟؟؟؟ .. الله المستعان
أبشرك أنك لن تستطيع أن تثبت افتراءك فالقرآن لا يتناقض_ والعياذ بالله _ فلن تجد من القرآن ولا من السنة ما يدعم شبهتك في انكار أن تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين ... بعد أن ثبت أنه من أصل الدين 




> ولكن إن قال ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، رحمه الله .. فكلامه في ذلك قطعي لازم لا محيد عنه ، ومن خالف فهو كافر ..
> ثم بعدها يتهموننا بعبادة العلماء !!! عجب والله !!


أجل عجباً كل العجب ... رأيت أقوال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ولم ترى قبلها قول الله تعالى وقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟؟ 
وما يضرك بقول الشيخ وهو يوافق الكتاب والسنة ؟
إن كنت لم ترى الدليل على أن تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين فارجع ستجده من الكتاب والسنة قبل أقوال الشيخ رحمه الله في مشاركتي السابقة ...
وإن كنت لست ممن يتتبع اقوال العلماء ويؤولها .. أنتظر منك إقرارا بأن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين أو دلايلا من الكتاب والسنة على ادعاءك 
لم أقل بأن قول الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو القطعي ...بل قلت (الأدلة القطعية من الكتاب والسنة وذكرت الآية والحديث  واستأنست بكلام الشيخ )
أسأل الله أن يهديك ويشرح قلبك ..

ملاحظة :- فهمت من كلامك أنك تعترض على منهج الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ؟ هل لك ان توضح لي مقصدك من قولك :- 


> ولكن إن قال ذلك الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، رحمه الله .. فكلامه في ذلك قطعي لازم لا محيد عنه ، ومن خالف فهو كافر ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

أبا شعيب
من ممن تسميهم "خوارج, غلاة مكفرة" تكلم في إعذار من عبد القبور أو دعى الأموات أو ذبح للضيف...
إن كان لهم كلامٌ في هذا فأخرجه لنا
فإن لم تجد فما يمنعك من مناقشة ما يُكفرون به؟!!
أم تريد أن تناقشهم في مسائل أخرى و تلزمهم بنتائجها و هم ما تكلموا فيها أصلاً
لقد قلت في ديباجة بحثك أن هؤلاء " الخوارج " زادوا في أصل الدين
و نتج عن ذلك تكفيرهم لبعض " المشايخ الفضلاء" أو كلاماً في هذا المعنى
فهلم بنا نناقش ما كفروا به الناس فهو أولى بالنقاش
أما غير هذا 
فهو من قبيل مطاعنة طوحين الهواء
و القتال في غير عدو
و لقد عرضت عليك هذا العرض من قبل فأهملته
فما السر في إحجامك عن مناقشة القضايا التي يُكفر بها القوم و القفز إلى أمور أخرى؟؟
و هب أن أحد " الغلاة " طلب منك ان تبين له غلوه و خارجيته
بشرط أن تناقشه فيما يُكفر به لا في غيره 
فهل ظلم؟؟
أم أنك ستقول له
لا نقاش معك إلا في المسائل التي لم تُكفر بها...أم غيرها فلا !!!

----------


## أبو شعيب

> أولا :- أنا أتحدث عن أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين (وهذا ما تنكره أنت .. وتجعله وجهة نظر ) قد نقلت لك الأدلة من الكتاب والسنة مستأنسا بكلام الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب 
> وأنت رددت برد لا علاقة له به ... وتدعي أنك رددت على النقل !!! هذا هو العجب


أولاً .. مسألة كونها من أصل الدين ، حتى أئمة الدعوة النجدية اختلفوا فيها .. فأن تجعلها قولاً قطعياً .. فهذا من أبطل الباطل ..

ثم قولي إنها من لوازم الدين ، لا يعني أنه يسع المرء جهله ، بل يجب أن يأتي به المرء كي يتحقق إيمانه .. وقد بينت ذلك في مواضع كثيرة جداً .. 

ولكن قلت إنه إن كان من لوازم الدين .. فالخطأ فيه لا ينقض أصل الدين ، ما دام أصل هذا اللازم موجوداً ..

بعكس ما لو كان من أصل الدين .. فأي خطأ فيه ينقضه .

وقد شرحت ذلك كثيراً .. ولم نجد منكم ولا نصف تعليق .




> ثانيا :- من قال لك أن هذه الأحاديث غير صحيحة .. فنحن نشهد للمسلمين بالاسلام كما نشهد على الكافرين بالكفر 
> لأن الشهادة بالاسلام يترتب عليها الولاء كما الحكم بالكفريترتب عليه البراءة .. وهذه عقيدة الولاء والبراء


الآن أرجو ألا تتهرب كما يفعل البعض ..

ما دمت تقرّ أن أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين ، مما لا يسع المرء الجهل به أو الخطأ فيه .. 

فلماذا لا تكفّر من أخطأ في تكفير المسلمين بأدلة واهية ؟ .. كالخوارج مثلاً ؟؟

أنت تقول : إن من أعذر المشركين بالجهل فهو كافر ، وغير معذور بالجهل أو التأويل أو غيره .

فهل من كفّر المسلمين بغير وجه حق ، بأمر أجمعت الأمة على بطلان كونه كفراً ، فهل هذا كافر عندك ؟؟ .. أم معذور بالجهل أو التأويل ؟؟

مثاله : أسامة بن زيد ، قتل ذلك الرجل الذي قال لا إله إلا الله .. وجعل شرطاً زائداً باطلاً لقبول إيمانه ، وأجمعت الأمة على بطلانه .. وقد أغلظ عليه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعاتبه .. 

فلماذا لم يكفر ؟؟

ولماذا لم يكفر الخوارج بتكفيرهم من اتفقت الأمة وأجمعت على صلاحه وتقواه ؟؟ .. بل وقد وردت في بعضهم أحاديث توجب لهم الجنة ، كعليّ وعثمان وطلحة والزبير .. 

ولكن عليّاً - رضي الله عنه - لم يكفّرهم ، ولا ورد عن أحد من الصحابة تكفيرهم .. بل إن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه - صلىّ خلف نجدة الحروري ، الغالي في التكفير .. ولم يقل بكفره !!!!

لماذا لا تقولون عن الخوارج إنهم نقضوا أصل الدين ؟؟

هذا سؤال لم يجبني عنه أحد .. مع كثرة إثارته أمامكم ..

وباختصار شديد ..

هؤلاء العلماء أحجموا عن تكفير بعض المشركين لظنهم أن الجهل عذر شرعي يمنع من لحوق الكفر بهم ..
وهؤلاء الخوارج كفّروا من أجمعت الأمة على صلاحه وتقواه ، بل وأجمعت على الشهادة لهم بالجنة .. لظنهم أن ما فعلوه كفر ..

ما الفرق بينهما ؟

أجبني بتعقل .. وبالدليل الشرعي ..

----------


## أبو شعيب

> من ممن تسميهم "خوارج, غلاة مكفرة" تكلم في إعذار من عبد القبور أو دعى الأموات أو ذبح للضيف...
> إن كان لهم كلامٌ في هذا فأخرجه لنا


أنت قبل أي أحد يعلم أنهم لا يعذرونهم .. ولم أقل يوماً إنهم قالوا إن من عبد القبر معذور .. فلا أرى لسؤالك معنى ولا مغزى .




> فإن لم تجد فما يمنعك من مناقشة ما يُكفرون به؟!!


وما الذي كنت أفعله طوال هذا الوقت ؟ سبحان الله ..

هم قالوا : إن من أعذر المشرك العابد لغير الله بالجهل ، فهو كافر من فوره ، وعلى التعيين .. أوليس كان هذا محور النقاش ؟؟

فسألتك : هل معرفة موانع التكفير وشروطه من أصل الدين ؟؟ .. لم تجبني ..
وسألتك : لو أن رجلاً التبست عليه الأدلة ، وزاد في موانع التكفير مانعاً آخر .. وبناء عليه أعذر المشركين بالجهل .. فهل يكفر ؟؟

قلت نعم ..

قلت لك : إذن فإن معرفة موانع التكفير من أصل الدين الذي من خالف فيها كفر .. فلم تجبني ..

لا أدري صراحة من الذي يراوغ ويتهرب ..




> و لقد عرضت عليك هذا العرض من قبل فأهملته
> فما السر في إحجامك عن مناقشة القضايا التي يُكفر بها القوم و القفز إلى أمور أخرى؟؟


وهل كل الذي تكلمت فيه خارج عن محور الحديث ؟؟

ثم عند مناظرة أصحاب منهج ما .. تكون المناظرة في قواعد هذا المنهج وأصوله .. ففساد الفروع نتاج فساد الأصول .. كما نص على ذلك العلماء ..

فكيف نتكلم في الفروع وهم أصولهم فاسدة ؟؟

عندهم أصل واحد ينطلقون منه : من أعذر المشركين بغير الإكراه وانتفاء القصد فهم كفّار تعييناً ، ولا يُعذرون بجهل أو تأويل ، إلا بالإكراه وانتفاء القصد ..

هذا هو أصل منهجهم .. فلماذا نترك هذه القاعدة الشرعية التي ينطلقون منها ، ونتكلم عن تطبيقاتها على الواقع ؟؟

فهذا مضيعة للوقت .. ولن يأتي بنتيجة تذكر ..




> و هب أن أحد " الغلاة " طلب منك ان تبين له غلوه و خارجيته
> بشرط أن تناقشه فيما يُكفر به لا في غيره
> فهل ظلم؟؟
> أم أنك ستقول له
> لا نقاش معك إلا في المسائل التي لم تُكفر بها...أم غيرها فلا !!!


بل سأقول له .. أناقشك في المنطلق الذي كفّرت به .. أي القاعدة الشرعية التي استندت عليها في إصدارك لهذا الحكم ..

فإن بان فساد الأصل .. تعرّى باطله .. وإلا ، فالحوار مضعية للوقت .

ثم إنني مستعد أن أتحاور في هذه المسائل ، لا مانع عندي .. بشرط أن ننتهي أولاً من الحوار في القاعدة الشرعية التي يتكئون عليها .. ثم بعد الانتهاء ، نتكلم في غير ذلك .. إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

الاجابة التي أطلقتها على لساني لم أقل بها 
و لعلك تفتش في ما  كتبته فتخرج لي ما زعمت
وقع سقط من بعض الكلام الذي سطرته في المشاركة السابقة عند قولي:"من ممن تسميهم "خوارج, غلاة مكفرة" تكلم في إعذار من عبد القبور أو دعى الأموات أو ذبح للضيف..."
و الصواب:"من ممن تسميهم "خوارج, غلاة مكفرة" تكلم في إعذار أو تكفير من لم يكفر من عبد القبور أو دعى الأموات أو ذبح للضيف..."
و أظنك فهمت المعنى حتى مع السقط
لا أحد يمنعك من مناقشة منهجهم
لكن عند ضرب الأمثال لا تذكر لنا أمثلة لم يثبت عليهم أنهم يكفرون بها
و كنت طلبت منك كلامهم في القضايا التي تُمثل بها 
فلم تأتي بشئ
و لو كان لهم كلام في ذلك لكنت ذكرته
فثبت أنك تناقشهم بما لم يثبت عليهم بخصوص أعيان القضايا التي تطرحها 
إلا ان يكون من لازم المذهب الذي تُنكر أنت على من يقول به
قولك:"ثم عند مناظرة أصحاب منهج ما .. تكون المناظرة في قواعد هذا المنهج وأصوله .. ففساد الفروع نتاج فساد الأصول .. كما نص على ذلك العلماء ..

فكيف نتكلم في الفروع وهم أصولهم فاسدة ؟؟

عندهم أصل واحد ينطلقون منه : من أعذر المشركين بغير الإكراه وانتفاء القصد فهم كفّار تعييناً ، ولا يُعذرون بجهل أو تأويل ، إلا بالإكراه وانتفاء القصد ..

هذا هو أصل منهجهم .. فلماذا نترك هذه القاعدة الشرعية التي ينطلقون منها ، ونتكلم عن تطبيقاتها على الواقع ؟؟

فهذا مضيعة للوقت .. ولن يأتي بنتيجة تذكر ..
الجواب: (و دعنا نُكرره حتى يرسخ)
من الذي يمنعك من مناقشة الأصل ؟؟
إنكاري عليك هو أنك لما تأتي لبيان بعض النقاط الفرعية تضرب أمثلة لا صلة لهابما يذهب إليه القوم.
أما قولك:"بل سأقول له .. أناقشك في المنطلق الذي كفّرت به .. أي القاعدة الشرعية التي استندت عليها في إصدارك لهذا الحكم ..

فإن بان فساد الأصل .. تعرّى باطله .. وإلا ، فالحوار مضعية للوقت ."
هو تكرار
و الجواب سيكون تكراراً أيضا:
ناقشه في المنطلق الذي كفر به... هذا مطلوب و من صميم الموضوع و لا أحد يعترض عليه.
لكن عند ضرب المثال لا تذهب بعيداً
أم أن ما يكفرون به تحديداً لا يصلح للمثال 
قل لنا بربك:
من يقول مثلا: أن من لا يُكفر الديمقراطيين أو بعضهم  فهوكافر 
لأنه يحكم لأهل ملة لا علاقة لها بالاسلام (عقيدة و شريعة) بالاسلام
لما تُناقشه تضرب له الأمثال بمن يذبح لغير الله أو من يدعوا غير الله !!!
هل يُعقل هذا؟!
فإن قلت هذا يُشبه ذاك و دللت بأوجه التشابه 
جئناك بأضعافها من أوجه الخلاف
فإن أردت مناقشته في أصله من غير ضرب مثال فلك ذلك
أما إن إحتجت لضرب المثال فدونك الموضوع الذي يُكفر به 
و لا حاجة لغيره
و إن كنت ترى أن مناقشته في الفرع الذي يُكفر به مضيعة للوقت 
فهل مناقشته في غيره من الحفاظ على الوقت !!

قولك:"ثم إنني مستعد أن أتحاور في هذه المسائل ، لا مانع عندي .. بشرط أن ننتهي أولاً من الحوار في القاعدة الشرعية التي يتكئون عليها .. ثم بعد الانتهاء ، نتكلم في غير ذلك .. إن شاء الله . "
قلت لك فيما سبق أنه لا مانع من أن تواصل ما بدأته ثم إن كلامك لا يتوقف عند مناقشة القواعد
و في انتظار أن تطرح ما له علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع
فهذا ما يحفظ الجهد و الوقت فعلاً.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> أولاً .. مسألة كونها من أصل الدين ، حتى أئمة الدعوة النجدية اختلفوا فيها .. فأن تجعلها قولاً قطعياً .. فهذا من أبطل الباطل ..
> 
> ثم قولي إنها من لوازم الدين ، لا يعني أنه يسع المرء جهله ، بل يجب أن يأتي به المرء كي يتحقق إيمانه .. وقد بينت ذلك في مواضع كثيرة جداً .. 
> 
> ولكن قلت إنه إن كان من لوازم الدين .. فالخطأ فيه لا ينقض أصل الدين ، ما دام أصل هذا اللازم موجوداً ..
> 
> بعكس ما لو كان من أصل الدين .. فأي خطأ فيه ينقضه .
> 
> وقد شرحت ذلك كثيراً .. ولم نجد منكم ولا نصف تعليق .


كنت قد قرأت لك أن هذا من لوازم أصل الدين القطعية و ها أنا أقرأ لك عكس ذلك !!!
ستقول أني لم أفهم كلامك
طيب
نريد أن نفهم
تفضل.....

----------


## أبو شعيب

أما بشأن مشاركتك السابقة ، فسأجيب عنها لاحقاً - بإذن الله - ، حتى أجمع أقوالهم في المسألة ، فلا أكون من المفترين .. مع أن بعض هذه الأقوال لم يدوّنوها .. لكن يكون خيراً إن شاء الله .

---------

أما عن هذه المشاركة (الأخيرة) ، فالعجب أنك لم تفهم .. ولا أدري لماذا أحتاج إلى أن أبيّن مقصدي من كل عبارة وكل كلمة ، وهي مبيّنة بدلالة السياق وقرائن اللفظ ..




> أولاً .. مسألة كونها من أصل الدين ، حتى أئمة الدعوة النجدية اختلفوا فيها .. فأن تجعلها قولاً قطعياً .. فهذا من أبطل الباطل ..


ذكرت اختلافهم فيها .. وقد ذكرت فيما مضى وجه اختلافهم (مشاركة رقم #39) ، في كونها من الأصل أم لازماً له ..

ثم قلت : أن تجعلها قولاً قطعياً .. لم أقل (مسألة قطعية) .. بل قلت : قولاً قطعياً .. أي : مجمعاً عليه لا يسع أحد الخروج عنه .. وهذا بدلالة السابق من الكلام إذ قلت : (حتى أئمة الدعوة النجدية اختلفوا فيها) ..

فكان القول القطعي هنا هو : عدم الاختلاف والإجماع فيه .. الذي يحاول (أحمد الغزي) تأطيرنا عليه ، وإلزامنا به كقول قطعي لا يصح فيه الخلاف ..

فإنه ما فتئ يقول إنه من أصل الدين .. وينكر علينا ويشنع قولنا أنه من لوازمه .. هذا مع اختلاف أئمة الدعوة في ذلك ..

فدلالة السياق ، وقرائن الألفاظ ، ومقام هذه العبارة .. كل ذلك يوحي بالمعنى الصحيح .. فكيف بعد هذا يعتاص عليك فهمها ؟

--------

أما قولي : 



> ثم قولي إنها من لوازم الدين ، لا يعني أنه يسع المرء جهله ، بل يجب أن يأتي به المرء كي يتحقق إيمانه .. وقد بينت ذلك في مواضع كثيرة جداً ..


وعدم فهمك له .. فهذا أكبر دليل على أنك تقرأ كلامي ولا تعيه .. بل وتظن فيه خلاف المعنى ..

وقد ذكرت ما أعني في مواضع كثيرة جداً .. 

أولاً .. في هذا القول أعلاه .. قلت : (ثم قولي إنها من لوازم الدين) .. فهنا أقرر أنني ما زلت عند قولي إنها من لوازم الدين .. والمقصود بالدين هنا هو أصله .

ثم قلت : (لا يعني أنه يسع المرء جهله ، بل يجب أن يأتي به المرء كي يتحقق إيمانه) .. وقد شرحت ذلك كثيراً في مواضع عند تفريقي بين اللازم وبين الأصل ..

فقلت إن المرء يكفيه أن يكون عنده أصل اللازم (وإن خالف في بعض جوانبه وجزئياته) .. حتى يكون مسلماً .. وإن نقض هذا الأصل فهو كافر ..

وقلت إن المخالفة الجزئية لا تنقض هذا الأصل .. بل قد تضعفه .. وقد لا تؤثر فيه إن كان عن تأويل .

وقلت : والمرء غير معذور في الإخلال بجانب أو جزئية من أصل الدين .. فمن فعل ذلك كفر من فوره ..

وضربت الأمثلة على ذلك وبيّنته أوضح بيان في مشاركات كثيرة ..

فلا أدري من الذي لا يعي كلام الآخر .. مع أنني كررته وبأسلوب وصياغة مختلفة في كل مرة .. وضربت على ذلك الأمثال .. بل وإن سياق الحديث ، ودلالة الألفاظ توحي بجلاء ما أعنيه ..

فإن كانت هذه حالك .. فالحوار معك صعب ، إن لم يكن متعذراً .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> أولاً .. مسألة كونها من أصل الدين ، حتى أئمة الدعوة النجدية اختلفوا فيها .. فأن تجعلها قولاً قطعياً .. فهذا من أبطل الباطل ..
> ثم قولي إنها من لوازم الدين ، لا يعني أنه يسع المرء جهله ، بل يجب أن يأتي به المرء كي يتحقق إيمانه .. وقد بينت ذلك في مواضع كثيرة جداً .. 
> ولكن قلت إنه إن كان من لوازم الدين .. فالخطأ فيه لا ينقض أصل الدين ، ما دام أصل هذا اللازم موجوداً ..
> بعكس ما لو كان من أصل الدين .. فأي خطأ فيه ينقضه .
> وقد شرحت ذلك كثيراً .. ولم نجد منكم ولا نصف تعليق .
> الآن أرجو ألا تتهرب كما يفعل البعض ..
> ..


ألم أقل لك أنك تجيد التلاعب والتهرب وتتهم به الآخرين ...
الأدلى المذكورة تثبت أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين  ...
 وتدعي أنك شرحت ذلك فلستُ ملزم بالتزام رأيك رغم مخالفته لأهل العلم ..
عندما تُقر ما ثبت في الدليل القطعي أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين ...
 حينها أتأمل من الحديث معك نتيجة ولكن ما دمت على هذا الحال .. فلا استطيع  ان اجاريك باسلوب التلاعب 
عندنا تُثبت أنك تريد الحق وتلتزم بالدليل الشرعي حينها يمكن الحديث معك 
اتق الله يا رجل الأدلة تتزاحم على اثبات كفر من لم يُكفر الكافر ...
وأنت لا يعجبك ذلك وتريد أن تأتي بمنهج جديد ...

أعدك عندنا تُقر بما ثبت بالادلة القطعية .. وتتراجع عن شذوذك  أن نستكمل النقطة التي فرحت لأنك وصلت لها ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

اللهم ارزقنا الصبر
لعلك تصبر علي و لن أشق عليك بإذن الله 
قولك في مشاركة سابقة :"لذلك ، فقد قلت في أكثر من موضع أن تكفير المشركين ، واعتقاد أن من عبد غير الله فهو كافر .. هذا يعتقده كل مسلم على وجه الأرض ، ولم يخالف فيه أحد .. وهو من اللوازم القطعية الضرورية لكلمة التوحيد ".
أفهم منه أن تكفير المشرك من لوازم أصل الدين القطعية الضروريه.
و أن هذا أمر مجمع عليه .
أريد ان تشرح لي معنى هذا الكلام(لوازم قطعية ضرورية) لو تكرمت و هل ما فهمته من كلامك هو حقيقة قولك
( بانتظار الرد على مشاركتي السابقة و لو على الشطر الذي لا يتطلب منك نقل الأقوال التي وعدت بها)

----------


## أبو شعيب

(أحمد الغزي) ،

وقع منك ما كان متوقعاً .. أنا ممتنع عن أي خطاب إليك بعد ذلك .. فإن الحديث معك لا يجدي نفعاً .

------------------

(أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي) ،

تقول :




> أفهم منه أن تكفير المشرك من لوازم أصل الدين القطعية الضروريه.
> و أن هذا أمر مجمع عليه .


نعم .. هو كذلك .. وقد ذكرت ذلك وبينته في مواضع كثيرة ..




> أريد ان تشرح لي معنى هذا الكلام(لوازم قطعية ضرورية) لو تكرمت و هل ما فهمته من كلامك هو حقيقة قولك


شرحت لك ذلك في آخر جواب لي إليك .. وبيّنت لك معنى اللازم ومعنى الأصل .. ولا أمانع من إعادة صياغة العبارة وإعادة ضرب الأمثال ..

أصل الدين : هو ما يُبنى عليه إيمان المرء (لذلك سُمي أصلاً) .. ويجب أن يكون تاماً مكتملاً ، غير مختل ولا ناقص .. فمن أخلّ بشيء منه ، قلّ أو كثر ، فهو كافر من فوره .. ولا يُسمى مسلماً بحال ..

لازم أصل الدين : هو ما يقتضيه أصل الدين ويترتب عليه .. وقد يخالف المرء في بعض جوانب هذا اللازم ، مع بقاء أصله ، فلا ينتقض ..

وذهاب أصل اللازم هو ذهاب للأصل الذي بُني عليه (أي أصل الدين) ..

ومثاله :

حب الله من أصل الدين .. وهو يستلزم لزوماً قطعياً طاعة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .. فمن ادعى حب الله ولم يطع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فهذا كاذب في دعواه ..

قال الله تعالى : { قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [31] قُلْ أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ } .

فانظر هنا ..

الأصل هو : حب الله تعالى .. واللازم القطعي هنا هو : متابعة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .

فمن انتفى عنه أصل المتابعة (أو جنسها) .. فهذا كافر .. وهو كاذب في دعواه حب الله تعالى .
ولكن قد يُخالف المرء في بعض المتابعة .. بتأويل أو بجهل أو بغير ذلك ..مع بقاء أصلها .. فلا يقال عنه كافر ، وهو على أحوال بين التأويل والعصيان ..

وفي قضيتنا هنا :

الأصل هو : إفراد الله - عز وجل - بالألوهية .. ويقتضي ذلك : تكفير كل من ليس على هذا الأصل ، وهذا التكفير هو اللازم .

فمن خالف في إفراد الله - عز وجل - بالألوهية ، في أي جانب .. فهو كافر من فوره .. ولا يُعذر بتأويل أو جهل .
ومن خالف في بعض اللازم ، لتأويل أو جهل .. مع بقاء أصله عنده (وهو اعتقاده اليقيني بأن من أشرك بالله فهو كافر) .. فهذا يتردد حاله بين التأويل والضلال ..

وتجدر الإشارة في هذه المسألة إلى أمر وهو :

إنتفاء اللازم دليل قطعي على انتفاء الأصل .

لذلك قلت : إن من لا يؤمن بكفر المشركين فهو كافر ، ولا يُعذر بالجهل .. لأن اللازم انتفى في حقه ، فانتقض الأصل .

أرجو أن تكون المسألة قد توضحت ..

أما ما ورد في مشاركتك السابقة ، فسآتي عليها لاحقاً - إن شاء الله - .. فأمهلني .

----------


## أبو شعيب

> و أظنك فهمت المعنى حتى مع السقط


فطنت إلى المعنى ولكنني لم أستيقنه .. فلا أستطيع أن أقطع بالمعنى وظاهر الكلام مخالف له .. 




> لا أحد يمنعك من مناقشة منهجهم
> لكن عند ضرب الأمثال لا تذكر لنا أمثلة لم يثبت عليهم أنهم يكفرون بها


لقد تصفحت كتبهم ، ورأيتهم يذكرون قواعد عامة ، مثل : من أعذر المشركين بالجهل ، فهذا كافر تعييناً ..

ثم ذكروا في مواضع من مقالاتهم : (الكفر الأكبر المجمع عليه) .. ولم يحصروا هذه القاعدة بقضية معينة أو بمثال معيّن .. بل إن غاية ما عندهم هو : أن يكون الفعل مجمعاً عليه في كونه كفراً أكبر ناقض في نفسه لأصل الدين .. ولا يعذرون بذلك أحداً توقف في تكفيره .

هذا ما يدندنون عليه في كل كتاباتهم في هذه المسألة ، كقاعدة شرعية عامة .. وقد ذكروا بعض التطبيقات كـ عبدة القبور ، والديموقراطيين والبرلمانيين .. لا على سبيل الحصر ، بل على سبيل الإيضاح .

ثم هم يكفّرون بهذه الأفعال التي ضربتها لك .. ولكن لا أدري ما حالهم في من أخرج بتصوراته الفاعل من كونه مشركاً .. إن لم يتطرقوا لذلك ، فهذا يعني أن مباحثهم ناقصة .. ولم أجد عندهم شيئاً من ذلك على أية حال .




> و كنت طلبت منك كلامهم في القضايا التي تُمثل بها 
> فلم تأتي بشئ
> و لو كان لهم كلام في ذلك لكنت ذكرته
> فثبت أنك تناقشهم بما لم يثبت عليهم بخصوص أعيان القضايا التي تطرحها


هم لم يتطرقوا إلى التصورات .. لأنها لم ترد في بالهم أصلاً .. وغاية ما ذكروه كقاعدة شرعية أنه لا يُعذر هؤلاء بحكمهم على إسلام الواقعين في الشرك الأكبر بجهل أو بتأويل ..

وقد كان بعضهم يكفّر الشيخ أبا بصير الطرطوسي لقوله إن بعض الباكستانيين الذين يلقون الزهور في أحد الأنهر لجلب البركة ، هؤلاء لا يكفرون إلا بعد إقامة الحجة ..

وهذا الحكم استقوه من قاعدتهم الشرعية المعمول بها عندهم ..




> ناقشه في المنطلق الذي كفر به... هذا مطلوب و من صميم الموضوع و لا أحد يعترض عليه.
> لكن عند ضرب المثال لا تذهب بعيداً
> أم أن ما يكفرون به تحديداً لا يصلح للمثال


إما أنك تتكلم عن نفسك ، أو تتكلم عن غيرك ..

فإن كنت تتكلم عن غيرك ، فيستحيل عليك الإحاطة بجميع أقوالهم .. وإن كنت تتكلم عن نفسك ، فقل لنا بم تُكفّر ، وهل هذه الأمثلة المطروحة خارجة عن أصل القاعدة الشرعية المعمول بها عندك أم لا ؟




> قل لنا بربك:
> من يقول مثلا: أن من لا يُكفر الديمقراطيين أو بعضهم فهوكافر 
> لأنه يحكم لأهل ملة لا علاقة لها بالاسلام (عقيدة و شريعة) بالاسلام
> لما تُناقشه تضرب له الأمثال بمن يذبح لغير الله أو من يدعوا غير الله !!!
> هل يُعقل هذا؟!


نعم يعقل .. لأنه انطلق من قاعدة شرعية يدخل فيها الذبح لغير الله أو دعاء غير الله .. بل وباعترافهم .. فبذلك أنا لم أبعد النجعة ..

وإنما أضرب الأمثال في غير ما طرحوه لبساطتها ووضوح الاستدلال بها .. فمتى ما ثبت أمر من خلال هذه الأمثال (وهو أن ضعف التصور عذر يمنع لحوق الكفر بصاحبه) .. سهل علينا جرّ هذا الحكم على باقي الأفعال ..

وكما ذكرت لك ، فإنهم ضربوا هذا المثل تدليلاً على القاعدة الشرعية المعمول بها عندهم .. وليس لكونه أصلاً في المسألة .




> فإن قلت هذا يُشبه ذاك و دللت بأوجه التشابه 
> جئناك بأضعافها من أوجه الخلاف


لم أقل هذا يشبه هذا وذاك .. بل قلت : إن أصل هذه الأمثلة واحد ، وهو : إعذار الواقعين في الشرك الأكبر بغير إكراه وانتفاء قصد ..

ثم هذه الأمثلة المضروبة هي من التي يكفّر بها هؤلاء .. فهم يقولون : من يعذر الذابح لغير الله بالجهل فهو كافر .. ومن يعذر داعي غير الله بالجهل فهو كافر ..

ولو أنك تابعت حواري مع السنجقي ، لرأيت أنه يقول بهذا القول ، وفي هذه الأمثلة ..

فلم أخرج لا عن أصلهم ولا عن أمثلتهم .. وإنما أشكل عليك إغفالهم للتصورات المطروحة والتي تخرج فاعل الشرك من كونه مشركاً ، مع بقاء حكم فعله أنه شرك ، والتي تصحّ عذراً لهؤلاء العلماء في هذه المسائل .. وهذا يدلّ على مجازفتهم في أحكام التكفير وإلقائها اعتباطاً دون إحاطة بجوانبها ..

فتظن أنهم بإغفالهم لهذه التصورات ، فإنهم لا يقولون بكفر من يعذر أصحاب هذه الأفعال بالجهل .. وهذا غير صحيح ، وأقوالهم في ذلك كثيرة لمن يتابع أحوالهم ..

فهذه الأمثلة لم تخرج عن أصل القاعدة الشرعية .. ولا هي مخالفة لما يدعون إليه ..




> فإن أردت مناقشته في أصله من غير ضرب مثال فلك ذلك
> أما إن إحتجت لضرب المثال فدونك الموضوع الذي يُكفر به 
> و لا حاجة لغيره


إن كنت تتكلم عن مجهول .. فإن هذا المجهول يكفّر بهذه الأمور (مع إغفال هذه التصورات التي لم ترد على باله أصلاً) .. وإن كنت تتكلم عن نفسك ، فأخبرني إن كنت تعذر هؤلاء العلماء أم لا ..




> و إن كنت ترى أن مناقشته في الفرع الذي يُكفر به مضيعة للوقت 
> فهل مناقشته في غيره من الحفاظ على الوقت !!


غير الفرع = الأصل ..

إن كان المناقشة في الفرع مضيعة للوقت ، فإن المناقشة في الأصل هو أساس حفظ الوقت ..




> قلت لك فيما سبق أنه لا مانع من أن تواصل ما بدأته ثم إن كلامك لا يتوقف عند مناقشة القواعد
> و في انتظار أن تطرح ما له علاقة مباشرة بالموضوع
> فهذا ما يحفظ الجهد و الوقت فعلاً.


أقول لك أمراً ؟ .. هذا الموضوع يتكلم عن قضية محددة ، وهي : هل تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين أم من لوازمه .. إن اتفقت معي أنه من لوازمه ، انتهى هذا الموضوع على وفاق .. وإن لم تتفق معي ، فدونك كلامي ادحضه وبين وجه الخطأ فيه .

أما هذه المسائل فكلها تتعلق بموضوعي : تصورات العلماء ...

----------


## مع الحق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أبو شعيب كان بالامكان الاستغناء عن كل هذا الجدل بعبارة موجزة تبين فيها قصدك وهو ان من قال ان المشركين لا يكفرون حتى تقام عليهم الحجة ليس بكافر ولا احد يقول هذا ولكن نقول ان لديهم شبهة لا بد من ازالتها وان اصروا فهم على ضلالة 
وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وبهذا يتضح انه لا اختلاف بينك وبين من تحاورهم الا في اطلاق المصطلحات وضرب الامثلة .

----------


## أبو شعيب

ولكن هؤلاء يقولون بأنه من يشترط إقامة الحجة على المشرك قبل الحكم عليه بالخروج من الإسلام فهو كافر تعييناً ومن فوره ، لأنه نقض أصل الدين ..

----------


## مع الحق

انا قرات ما كان في الحوار ولم اجد من قال انهم كفار وانما كان الكلام عن [هل تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين ام لا ]ورايت ان الاختلاف بينكم هو اختلاف الفاظ لا اختلاف معنى 

هل ممكن ان تاتي باقوالهم في ان من عذر المشركين بالجهل يكفر مباشرة دون بيان ......

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> انا قرات ما كان في الحوار ولم اجد من قال انهم كفار وانما كان الكلام عن [هل تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين ام لا ]ورايت ان الاختلاف بينكم هو اختلاف الفاظ لا اختلاف معنى 
> هل ممكن ان تاتي باقوالهم في ان من عذر المشركين بالجهل يكفر مباشرة دون بيان ......


الحوار يدور حول نقطتين ..
الأولى :- هل تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين أم من لوازم اصل الدين ؟؟
والحمد لله ثبت بالادلة القطعية من الكتب والسنة مؤكدا بأقوال العلماء أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين وذلك في المشاركة رقم 44 من نفس الموضوع
فليس المسألة مسألة ألفاظ كما تفضلت .. ولكنها مثبتة بأدلة من الكتاب والسنة ودلت عليها عقيدة السلف 

النقطة الثانية :- حكم من عذر المشركين بجهلهم ..؟؟!!
هذا الذي عذر المشركين بشركهم ورقع لهم شركهم .. نقض التوحيد من عدة نواحي 
أولها أنه نقض أصل دينه وهو تكفير المشركين
ثانيها انه رد حكم الله في هذا المشرك وسماه مسلماً
ثالثها أنه يترتب على عدم تكفير المشرك مولاته ومحبته وهذا شرك (موالاة المشركين).

هذه هو الموضوع باختصار ..

----------


## أبو شعيب

(مع الحق) ،

جاءك الجواب من حيث لم تحتسب (ابتسامة) .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

[quote=أحمد الغزي; الحوار يدور حول نقطتين ..
الأولى :- هل تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين أم من لوازم اصل الدين ؟؟
والحمد لله ثبت بالادلة القطعية من الكتب والسنة مؤكدا بأقوال العلماء أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين وذلك في المشاركة رقم 44 من نفس الموضوع
فليس المسألة مسألة ألفاظ كما تفضلت .. ولكنها مثبتة بأدلة من الكتاب والسنة ودلت عليها عقيدة السلف 
أقول هــذا قولك وقد سبق الرد على بالتفصيل لو كنت تفقه أو تقرأ ما يُكتب 
وكل من يتابع الحوار يعرف هذا حيـداً فلا تهرف بما لا تعقل . 
النقطة الثانية :- حكم من عذر المشركين بجهلهم ..؟؟!!
هذا الذي عذر المشركين بشركهم ورقع لهم شركهم .. نقض التوحيد من عدة نواحي 
أولها أنه نقض أصل دينه وهو تكفير المشركين
ثانيها انه رد حكم الله في هذا المشرك وسماه مسلماً
ثالثها أنه يترتب على عدم تكفير المشرك مولاته ومحبته وهذا شرك (موالاة المشركين).
هذه هو الموضوع باختصار ..[/quote]
أقول : تمــام ولكن نسيت أن تضيف على كلامك السابق بيان  حكم من أخطأ في على ركـن الإثبات في كلمة الشهادة  وهــو ( أسلمـة الموحدين ) أو الــولاء . 
فإن من أخطأ فحكم على المسلم بالكفر هـو قـد كفر أيضاً ولا يعذر بالجهل أو التأويل أو الخطأ حاشا الإكراه  أو انتفاء القصد فقط 
وهــذا الذي كفر المسلمين من باب الخطأ وسمى إسلامهم كفراً نقض التوحيد من عدة نواحي :
 أولها أنه نقض أصل دينه وهو تكفيره أهل الإيمان .  
ثانيها انه رد حكم الله في هذا المسلم وسماه مشركاً .  
ثالثها أنه يترتب على  تكفير المسلم البرأة منه وبغضه وعداوته  واستحلال دمه وماله وحرمته وهذا كفر شرك (البرأة من الموحدين ) . 
هذه هو الموضوع باختصار ..

----------


## أبو شعيب

أضحك الله سنك أخي الدهلوي .. حقاً .. هذا هو الموضوع باختصار !!

----------


## خلوصي

نعم و الله أضحك الله أضراسكما أنتما الإثنين ... !!  ؟ ؟
يعني بعد كل هذا العناء يأتي الإمام ليختصر الأمر في اسطر ثم يتبسم الأستاذ متعجبا من ذلك ..! بسمة .

----------


## عابد عزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
باب: وجوب البراءة من المشركين مفهوم لازم من لا إله إلا الله لا ينفكّ عنها, وبيان أن من حكم للمشرك بالإسلام فإنه ليس بمسلم
المراد هنا أن البراءة ممن يفعل الشرك لازم لمعنى الشهادة لا ينفكّ عنها. ولما كانت الأدلة من كتاب الله على كفر من تولى المشرك وحكَم له بالإسلام أدلةً على وجوب البراءة مِن باب أولى جعلتُ بيان الأمرين في باب واحد. فانتبه أيها القارئ جيدا إلى الفرق بين الأمرين وإلى أن بيان الأمرين يأتي هنا في باب واحد للفائدة المذكورة مما يحتاج إلى شيء من التدبر فتدبر وبالله التوفيق. فهنا بيان وجوب البراءة من المشركين التي لا يتمّ الإسلام إلا بها, وهذا يفهم من لا إله إلا الله, وكذلك بيان أن من يرى المشركين على دينه أنه يستحيل أن يكون مسلما وهذا يفهم من سائر نصوص الكتاب والسنة:

• فإذا فهم المرء الشهادة, ورأى من عبد غير الله, وأشرك به شيئا, لا بد أن يقول فورا "هذا ليس على ديني, إنه ليس على دين الإسلام, دينِ إخلاص العبادة لله وحده, ليس على الملة الحنيفية, ملةِ إبراهيم". ولو لم يفكّر في ذلك, ولم يتصوره, فإنه إذاً لم يفكّر في الحقيقة في معنى لا إله إلا الله ولم يتصوره, ومن كان كذلك فإنه لا يعرف الإسلام, ولا بدّ.
كل من بلغته لا إله إلا الله يفهم ذلك بعقله. فهذا الذي ذكرته الآن هو من دلالة العقل على المراد أي هذا دليل عقلي.

• ومن دلالة العقل أيضا: أن المرء إذا عرف قبح الشرك وأبغضه وتركه أي تبرأ منه فيلزم مِن ذلك أن يبغض مَن فعل هذا الشرك وأن يتبرأ منه, لأن الشرك لا يقوم بنفسه. فلو لم يوجد الشخص الذي يفعل الشرك لما كان هناك وجود للشرك أصلا. فمَن علِم أنّ الشرك مخالف لدين الإسلام تماما فإنه متيقن من أن المشرك مخالف لدين الإسلام لا يكون منه أبدا. فإذا ما تبرأ المسلم مِن الشرك بمعرفة بطلانه وبغضه وتركه وإنكاره, يتيقّن أنّ من فعل هذا الشرك أنه على باطل, ويبغضه ويشهد أنه على دين آخر. 

فإذا كان الأمر كما وصفناه وفهمناه بعقولنا, أنّ مَن علِم أن لا إله إلا الله لا بدّ مِن أنْ يعلم 1- أنّ الفاعل للشرك أي المشرك ليس على دينه بل على دين آخر و2- أن الحكم عليهم بأنهم مشركون واجب وأن الحكم عليهم بالإسلام محرم و3- أن بغضهم بالقلب واجب وأن حبهم بالقلب محرم, أي: إن صحّ ما دلت عليه عقولنا بوضوح, فإنه لا بدّ ثُمّ لا بدّ أن يدلّ السمع أي الدليل من القرآن أو السنة على كل ذلك بوضوح تام يفهمه كل الناس على تفاوت عقولهم. فهذا أصل الدين الذي يجب على كل مسلم أن يعلمه وأن يحققه, ومن جهله جهِل الإسلام, ومن ترك العمل به ترك العمل بالإسلام. وإذا كان الأمر هكذا لا يمكن قطعا أن يُترك للعقول فحسب دون أن يدلّ الشرع عليه, لأن وجوب الشيء وجوبا يترتب على مخالفته العقابُ, لا يَثبت إلا بالخبر مِن الله. هذا أمر ثابت عند أهل السنة والجماعة ولا يخالفه إلا مبتدع.

وعندما ننظر الآن في القرآن والسنة نجد هذه الأدلة كثيرة وواضحة جدا. فدلت الأدلة الواضحة الكثيرة من القرآن والسنة على كفر المشرك ووجوب بغضه ووجوب البراءة منه, كما دلت على إسلام المسلم ووجوب محبته ووجوب موالاته. فهذا شأن أصل الإسلام, لا بد أن يثبت بأدلة واضحة متكررة يفهمها الذكي والبليد. ولو لم يكن هكذا لما كان أبدا مِن أصل الدين الذي يلزم كلَّ أفراد المسلمين. وهذا سيتضح أكثر إن شاء الله.
• إن الأنبياء جاءوا أقوامهم وكان أول ما فعلوا أن أظهروا لهم البراءة كما دل عليه ظاهر آية الممتحنة أنّ إبراهيم عليه السلام تبرّأ منهم قبل أن تبرأ مِن آلهتهم. وتقديم البراءة من العابدين على المعبودات تأكيد شديد لوجوب البراءة من المشركين ولأهميتها وشدة تعلقها بلا إله إلا الله. "قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآَءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَدًا حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ إِلَّا قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ لَأَسْتَغْفِرَن  َّ لَكَ وَمَا أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4)" الممتحنة.

وهذا ما فعله جميع الأنبياء مع أقوامهم كما دل عليه "والذين معه" في هذه الآية أي الأنبياء. ولو اعترض أحد بأن "الذين معه" في الآية هم الأنبياء في رأيٍ, لكن هناك رأيٌ آخرُ أنهم قومُه, أقول: هذا الاعتراض من الجهل. لأن مَن فسَّر الآية بأنَّ المراد بالذين معه قوم إبراهيم, لم يقل بأن الرأي الآخر فاسد, ولم يقل "كيف تقول هذه البراءة دين جميع الأنبياء, هذا فقط دين إبراهيم". ذلك لأن البراءة المذكورة في الآية هي بإجماع العلماء دين جميع الأنبياء, سواء أاسْتُفيد هذا من هذه الآية أو غيرها.

فإذا كان أوّلُ ما أفهَمَه إبراهيمُ قومَه أنه بريء منهم, فكيف يمكن لقومه أن يجهلوا وجوبَ البراءةِ مِن المشركين؟

ثم بيّن الله تعالى أنّ المرء إن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر فلا بد أن يتأسّى بهذه الأسوة الحسنة, أما مَن كان لا يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وتولى فذلك هو الكافر والله غني عنه "لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِيهِمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَالْيَوْمَ الْآَخِرَ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ (6)" وفي كل ذلك دلالة واضحة على كفر من لم يكفر المشركين.

• ثم تدبر أن المذكور في الآية إنما هو ملة إبراهيم, الملة الحنيفية, وهو دين جميع الأنبياء بلا خلاف. فمن لم يعلم ملة إبراهيم كما بُيِّنت في الآية, أي أنها توجب البراءة من المشركين, فكيف يكون مسلما؟ وهذا في الحقيقة من أعظم الأدلة على المراد لمن وفّقه الله إلى فهمه, ولذلك سأبين هذا بتفصيل:

دين إبراهيم أن يعبد الله وحده, فإذا فعل ذلك وخلص من الشرك فهو على دين إبراهيم. فهؤلاء الحنفاء وخاصة الذين عاشوا في زمن الفترة أي في زمن اشتد فيه الجهل بالإسلام, كانوا لا يعرفون إلا أن الآلهة باطلة. فهؤلاء بلغهم أن دين إبراهيم أن لا يُعبد إلا الله. فالذي وجب عليهم علمه والعمل به هو وجوب ترك الشرك ووجوب البراءة من المشرك, لأنه على دين آخر, ليس على دين إبراهيم. وكذلك نجده في الأحاديث التي تروي لنا ما فهِمه الناس قبل البعثة مِن دين إبراهيم, أنه تركُ الشرك. فقال اليهودي وكذلك النصراني لزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل "قَالَ زَيْدٌ وَمَا الْحَنِيفُ قَالَ دِينُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَا يَعْبُدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ". فمَن فهِم معنى الشهادة عرف ماذا فهِمه الحنيف مِن هذا الذي بلغه من الرسالة, وليس بين يديه آية واحدة من القرآن! فثبت أن هذا هو أصل الدين, لأن الرجل من أهل الفترة الذي لم يبلغه إلا الإسلام العامّ أي معنى لا إله إلا الله عرَف ذلك! أما ما يزيد على ذلك, فإنه ليس من أصل الدين, ولا يثبت إلا بالسمع, وأنى لهؤلاء الدليل عليه إن لم يسمعوه من الخبر الثابت عن الله ورسله؟

• وكذلك من الأدلة الواضحة الدلالة على أن دين جميع الأنبياء لا بد فيه من البراءة من المشركين أن الله تعالى عدة مرات في القرآن بيّن دين إبراهيم وختمه دائما بوصف إبراهيم بمثل "وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ". ولم يقل ولا مرة وما كان مشركا أو مثل ذلك. ومعنى ذلك في لغة العرب كما بيّن إمام المفسرين الطبري رحم الله في الآية 108 من سورة يونس ""وما أنا من المشركين" ، يقول: وأنا بريءٌ من أهل الشرك به ، لست منهم ولا هم منّي."

ثم أمر الله تعالى نبينا محمدا  باتباع ملة إبراهيم. وكان يكفي ذلك في بيان أننا أُمرنا أن لا نكون من المشركين, لكنّ الله تعالى بيّن ذلك تصريحا, فأمر نبيَّنا محمدا  أن يقول ذلك القولَ كما قاله إبراهيم . وكذلك كان يكفي لذلك أن يبينه فقط مِن كلام نبينا  وأن يأمره باتباع ملة إبراهيم, فيُعرف أنّ دينَ إبراهيمَ عليه السلام هو أنْ لا يكون من المشركين كما قاله محمد , لكنه بين الأمرين تصريحا. فبين دين إبراهيم عليه السلام وبين دين محمد  وبيّن دينَ كلِّ واحدٍ منهما بالآخر لمّا أمر أحدَهما باتباع ملة الآخر, وهذا تأكيد شديد وبيان واضح لمن وفقه الله إليه, فالحمد لله. وهذه الآيات المذكورة يأتي ذكرها قريبا إن شاء الله.

• إن الله تعالى قد كفّر مَن يتولّى المشركين في عدّة مواضع من كتابه الكريم, وأصل الموالاة هو أن تحكم للمرء بالإسلام. لأنك إذا ما حكمت له بالإسلام وجبت موالاته وتحقّق أصل الموالاة, فيجب عليك أن تحبّه وأن تنصره وأن تدافع عنه لأنه مِن دينِك ومِن جملة المسلمين. فمن حكم للمشرك بالإسلام فإنه قد تولاه لا محالة, فتصير كل هذه الآيات المتكلّمة على هذه الموالاة أدلةً على المقصود, وهي كثيرة جدا في كتاب الله معروفةٌ سأذكر بعضها. وكثرتها نفسُها من أدلّ الدلائل على عظمة الأمر وأهميته في الدين وأنه من أصله. وأوثق عرى الإيمان الحب في الله والبغض في الله كما جاء في الحديث وقد أشار إليه البخاري في ترجمة كتاب الإيمان وفي أول الكتاب وهذا كله مبين في موضعه في كتب أهل العلم.

"لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آَبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (22)" المجادلة

"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ (51)" المائدة

"لَا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ (28)" آل عمران. وليس من التقية أن يعتبرهم مسلمين على دينه كما يحب أن يفهمه بعض الضُلال, فمن انتفى بغض الكافرين من قلبه فإنه كافر بلا شك وبلا خلاف.

• سورة الكافرون: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ (1) لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ (2) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ (3) وَلَا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدْتُمْ (4) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ (5) لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ (6)" فمن تأمّل هذه السورة عرَف أنّ البراءة مِن المشرك مِن أشدِّ الأمور تأكيدا في القرآن مطلقا. فهل هناك تأكيد وتكرار مثل هذا؟ وقد أفاد ابن تيمية رحمه الله في بيان هذا التأكيد وأجاد عند تفسيره لهذه السورة. ويجب التنبيه إلى أن الله تعالى, لم يذكر هذا فحسْبُ, بل أمَرَ النبيَّ  والمسلمين أن يقولوه للكافرين أنفسهم. فهذا أمر من الله للمسلمين أن يعلموا المشركين, بل أن يؤكّدوا لهم أنهم برآء منهم, وأنهم ليسوا على دين واحد أبدا.

• وهذا السابق مِن أمْرِ اللهِ تعالى المؤمنين بأنْ يصرِّحوا للمشركين أنهم على دين آخر وأن المسلم منهم بريء يتكرر في القرآن. قال تعالى: "إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ (98)" الأنبياء. والقرآن كله يصرِّح لهم بهذا ويأمر بتصريحه, وهكذا يتحقق علم المسلم بأن المشرك مخالف لدينه وبأن البراءة من المشرك من أوجب الواجبات عليه.

وبذلك يتبين أن من حكم على من عبد غير الله بأنه على دين الإسلام أنه لم يعلم معنى الإسلام أو علمه ولم يعمل به أو كلاهما معا.

• وتدبّر حديثَ عمرو بن عبسةَ الحنيفِ الآتيَ قريبا, فإنه لم يكن يعلم أن الإسلام هو إخلاص العبادة علما نظريا فحسب, بل كان يعلم جيدا كغيره من الحنفاء من هو على دينه ومن هو ليس على دينه. لذا قال "أَظُنُّ أَنَّ النَّاسَ عَلَى ضَلَالَةٍ وَأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَعْبُدُونَ الْأَوْثَانَ".

• وأخرج البخاري "عَنْ ابْنِ عُمَرَ أَنَّ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ خَرَجَ إِلَى الشَّأْمِ يَسْأَلُ عَنْ الدِّينِ وَيَتْبَعُهُ فَلَقِيَ عَالِمًا مِنْ الْيَهُودِ فَسَأَلَهُ عَنْ دِينِهِمْ فَقَالَ إِنِّي لَعَلِّي أَنْ أَدِينَ دِينَكُمْ فَأَخْبِرْنِي فَقَالَ لَا تَكُونُ عَلَى دِينِنَا حَتَّى تَأْخُذَ بِنَصِيبِكَ مِنْ غَضَبِ اللَّهِ قَالَ زَيْدٌ مَا أَفِرُّ إِلَّا مِنْ غَضَبِ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَحْمِلُ مِنْ غَضَبِ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا وَأَنَّى أَسْتَطِيعُهُ فَهَلْ تَدُلُّنِي عَلَى غَيْرِهِ قَالَ مَا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَنِيفًا قَالَ زَيْدٌ وَمَا الْحَنِيفُ قَالَ دِينُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَا يَعْبُدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ فَخَرَجَ زَيْدٌ فَلَقِيَ عَالِمًا مِنْ النَّصَارَى فَذَكَرَ مِثْلَهُ فَقَالَ لَنْ تَكُونَ عَلَى دِينِنَا حَتَّى تَأْخُذَ بِنَصِيبِكَ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ اللَّهِ قَالَ مَا أَفِرُّ إِلَّا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ اللَّهِ وَلَا أَحْمِلُ مِنْ لَعْنَةِ اللَّهِ وَلَا مِنْ غَضَبِهِ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا وَأَنَّى أَسْتَطِيعُ فَهَلْ تَدُلُّنِي عَلَى غَيْرِهِ قَالَ مَا أَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَنِيفًا قَالَ وَمَا الْحَنِيفُ قَالَ دِينُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَا يَعْبُدُ إِلَّا اللَّهَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى زَيْدٌ قَوْلَهُمْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام خَرَجَ فَلَمَّا بَرَزَ رَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ فَقَالَ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنِّي عَلَى دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَقَالَ اللَّيْثُ كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ هِشَامٌ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ بِنْتِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَتْ رَأَيْتُ زَيْدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ قَائِمًا مُسْنِدًا ظَهْرَهُ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ يَقُولُ يَا مَعَاشِرَ قُرَيْشٍ وَاللَّهِ مَا مِنْكُمْ عَلَى دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ غَيْرِي وَكَانَ يُحْيِي الْمَوْءُودَةَ يَقُولُ لِلرَّجُلِ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ ابْنَتَهُ لَا تَقْتُلْهَا أَنَا أَكْفِيكَهَا مَئُونَتَهَا فَيَأْخُذُهَا فَإِذَا تَرَعْرَعَتْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهَا إِنْ شِئْتَ دَفَعْتُهَا إِلَيْكَ وَإِنْ شِئْتَ كَفَيْتُكَ مَئُونَتَهَا"
فمن علم أن الشهادة تقتضي البراءة التامة ممن عبد غير الله, فإنه لا يصير مسلما حتى يعمل بذلك, وهذا بديهي, ولذلك حكم الله بكفر مَن يتولّى المشركين في عدة آيات من كتابه الكريم.
باختصار من رسالة اسمها الاسلام بأدلته من الكتاب و السنة, و الله أعلى و أعلم و الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم تاصالحات و صلى الله على محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عابد عزي

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم رسالة للشيخ أبو عبد الرحمن الغريب المدني اسمها :تذكير الأبرار بحكم من يكتم ايمانه بين الكفار و رسالة للشيخ أحمد عبد الله بن عبد السلام اسمها: رفع الالتباس في قضية الحكم على الناس عسى الله أن ينفعنا بالرسالتين و يعلمنا ما جهلنا انه على كل شيئ قدير.
لتحميل الرسالتين اذهب الى الرابط:
http://www.filaty.com/f/810/62478/Ta...abrar.doc.html
www.filaty.com/f/810/97254/rafe_etbaase.doc.html

----------


## أبو شعيب

بعث إليّ أحد الإخوة بتعقيب الشيخ مدحت آل فراج على هذا القول :




> ونقل ابن حجر الهيتمي عن طائفة من الشافعية ، أنهم صرحوا بكفره إذا لم يتأول ، فنقل عن المتولي أنه قال : إذا قال لمسلم : يا كافر ، بلا تأويل كفر ، قال : وتبعه على ذلك جماعة . واحتجوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا قال الرجل لأخيه يا كافر ، فقد باء بها أحدهما ". ، والذي رماه به مسلم ، فيكون هو كافراً ، قالوا : لأنه سمى الإسلام كفراً ؛ وتعقب (1) بعضهم هذا التعليل ، وهو قولهم : إنه سمى الإسلام كفراً ، فقال: هذا المعنى لا يفهم من لفظه ، ولا هو مراده ، إنما مراده ومعنى لفظه : إنك لست على دين الإسلام ، الذي هو حق ، وإنما أنت كافر ، دينك غير الإسلام ، وأنا على دين الإسلام ، وهـذا مـراده بلا شك ، لأنه إنما وصف بالكفر الشخص ، لا دين الإسلام ، فنفى عنه كونه على دين الإسلام ، فلا يكفر بهذا القول ، وإنما يعزر بهذا السب الفاحش بما يليق به ؛ ويلزم على ما قالوه أن من قال لعابد : يا فاسق ، كفر ، لأنه سمى العبادة فسقاً ، ولا أحسب أحدا يقوله ، وإنما يريد : إنك تفسق ، وتفعل مع عبادتك ما هو فسق ، لا أن عبادتك فسق .


(1) قال الشيخ مدحت آل فراج - وفقه الله - تعليقاً على هذا الكلام :



> وهذا التعقيب ، يرد أيضاً على من كفّر من حكم بالإسلام على المشركين ، بحجة أنه سمى الشرك : إسلاماً .
> فهو إنما سمى نطق المشرك بالشهادتين ، والتزامه ببعض الفرائض : إسلاماً ، دون ما أحدثه من الشرك ، ولكن لو سمى شركه إسلاماً ، كفر بلا ريب ، كما لو سمى التوحيد كفراً ، و الله تعالى أعلى وأعلم


المصدر : [فتاوى الأئمة النجدية : 3/270] - مكتبة الرشد

وكلام الشيخ يدلّ على أن تكفير الكافر المظهر لشعائر الإسلام ليس من أصل الدين .. 

وهذا الكلام أورده على سبيل الاستئناس وليس الاستدلال .

----------


## عابد عزي

الله يهدينا و يهديك يا أبو شعيب و الله يفهنا و يفهمك دينه  بدون تعصب و بدون اتباع أقوال العلماء فيما يقولون لأنهم قد يخطئون و نحن أيضا نخطأ الا النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي لا يخطأ
 و أنا أعتقد اعتقادا جازما و ادين الله به و هو أن تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين

----------


## أبو شعيب

قال أبو مريم الكويتي - هداه الله - في رسالته : " أجوبة الشيخ لأحد طلابه فيما استشكله من كلام الخالدي " :



> هناك فرق بين الكفر بالطاغوت وتكفيره . فمن حقق الكفر بالطاغوت ، وهو اعتقاد بطلان عبادته ، وبغضه ، وهذا هو أصل الكفر بالطاغوت . ولوازمه : إظهار عداوته ، والبراءة منه ، وتكفيره ، وتكفير أهله ، وقتالهم . ولوازم الكفر بالطاغوت منها ما يعذر من تركه بالعجز ، كمن لم يستطع إظهار العداوة و البراءة ، إذا وجد أصل العداوة في قلبه . قال الشيخ عبداللطيف آل الشيخ : ( ومسألة إظهار العداوة غير مسألة وجود العداوة . فالأول : يعذر به مع العجز والخوف ، لقوله تعالى : ﴿ إِلاَّ أَن تَتَّقُواْ مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً ﴾ [آل عمران : 82] .
> 
> والثاني : لا بد منه ، لأنه يدخل في الكفر بالطاغوت ، وبينه وبين حب الله ورسوله تلازم كلي ، لا ينفك عنه المؤمن ؛ فمن عصى الله بترك إظهار العداوة ، فهو عاص لله . فإذا كان أصل العداوة في قلبه ، فله حكم أمثاله من العصاة ) .
> 
> أما مسألة التكفير ؛ فهي مسألة أخرى غير الكفر بالطاغوت ، وهي من لوازم الكفر بالطاغوت ، لا من أصله . فتكفير من وقع في الكفر الأكبر المخرج من الملة واجب بإجماع الأمة ، وترك تكفير من كفره الله ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو تكذيب لله ولرسوله ، ومخالفة لسبيل المؤمنين . فمن تحقق منه أصل الكفر بالطاغوت ، وهو اعتقاد بطلان عبادة الطاغوت وبغضه ، ينظر بعدها في لوازم الكفر بالطاغوت . ومرادنا هنا : التكفير ، وهي عينها مسألة تكفير من لم يكفر الكافر ، التي أجمع العلماء عليها ، ولها تفصيل بحسب المسألة المكفر بها ، وحسب حال المعين ، وهذا هو الإشكال الثاني الذي ذكره الشيخ عمن توقف في كفر من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله تعالى .
> 
> والشيخ - فك الله أسره - لم يفرق هنا بين الأمرين ، فمن تحقق عنده أصل الكفر بالطاغوت ، وهو اعتقاد بطلانه ، وبغضه ، ثم توقف مثلا في كفر من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله ، يُنظر في حاله . بخلاف ما لو قال بجواز الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مثلاً ، كمن قال بجواز الحكم بالقوانين ، أو لم يبغض الحكم ا ، فهذا لم يحقق أصل الكفر بالطاغوت . وكذلك من تحاكم إلى الطواغيت ، أو استغاث بغير الله ، ودعاه من دون الله ، فهذا لم يكفر بالطاغوت ، لأنه إما أنه لم يعتقد بطلان عبادة الطاغوت فعبده ، أو أنه لم يبغضه فلم يترك عبادته ؛ كما قال تعالى : ﴿ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ ﴾ [النحل : 36]
> 
> وقال : ﴿ وَالَّذِينَ اجْتَنَبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ أَن يَعْبُدُوهَا وَأَنَابُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ ﴾ [الزمر : 17]

----------


## أبو شعيب

> الله يهدينا و يهديك يا أبو شعيب و الله يفهنا و يفهمك دينه  بدون تعصب و بدون اتباع أقوال العلماء فيما يقولون لأنهم قد يخطئون و نحن أيضا نخطأ الا النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم الذي لا يخطأ
> و أنا أعتقد اعتقادا جازما و ادين الله به و هو أن تكفير الكافر من اصل الدين


آمين .. وجميع المسلمين .

إن كنت تعتقد أن تكفير الكافر من أصل الدين .. حاله كحال عبادة الله وحده .. فالمخالف في جزئية منه كافر .. كما أن المخالف في جزئية من جزئيات التوحيد كافر .

فهل تقول بهذا ؟

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
هــذا الكلام من أبو مريم يتفـق مـع الموضوع المطروح من أساسه 
فالرجل يفرق بين الكفر بالطاغوت الذي هو اجتناب عبادة غير الله ويجعل ذلك هو أصل الدين 
أما تكفير الكافر فقال أن هذا لازم أصل الدين وليس من معاني كلمة التوحيد .
وقد قال أبو مريم بعد ذلك : ( والشيخ - فك الله أسره - لم يفرق هنا بين الأمرين ، فمن تحقق عنده أصل الكفر بالطاغوت ، وهو اعتقاد بطلانه ، وبغضه ، ثم توقف مثلا في كفر من لم يحكم بما أنزل الله ، يُنظر في حاله . بخلاف ما لو قال بجواز الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله مثلاً ، كمن قال بجواز الحكم بالقوانين ، أو لم يبغض الحكم ا ، فهذا لم يحقق أصل الكفر بالطاغوت . وكذلك من تحاكم إلى الطواغيت ، أو استغاث بغير الله ، ودعاه من دون الله ، فهذا لم يكفر بالطاغوت ، لأنه إما أنه لم يعتقد بطلان عبادة الطاغوت فعبده ، أو أنه لم يبغضه فلم يترك عبادته ) إهـ

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

نعم هو كذلك
و ما كان من وصف أبي شعيب له في "بحثه" بالغلو....ليس إلا افتراءَ على الرجل 
و كنت حذرته من ذلك
و لهذا نقل كلامه في مشاركته السابقة و لم يُعلق عليه بحرف
لأن التعليق الوحيد الذي يمكنه كتابته 
أن يقول: فعلا لقد افتريت عليه !
و لقد افترى عليه في أمور أخرى أتمنى أن يذكرها كذلك

----------


## أبو شعيب

أخي الإمام الدهلوي ،

نعم هذا صحيح ، بارك الله فيك .. فليقرأ المتعالمون من أتباعه ما يقول شيخهم .. وهم يأبون إلا أن يجعلوها من أصل الدين .. وأظنهم الآن سيقنعون ، لأن القائل هو أبو مريم .. أما عندما نورد لهم الأدلة من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، فهذه لا تقوم عندهم مقام الدليل .. حتى "يزكي" هذه الأدلة أبو مريم .. والعياذ بالله .

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

> نعم هو كذلك
> و ما كان من وصف أبي شعيب له في "بحثه" بالغلو....ليس إلا افتراءَ على الرجل 
> و كنت حذرته من ذلك
> و لهذا نقل كلامه في مشاركته السابقة و لم يُعلق عليه بحرف
> لأن التعليق الوحيد الذي يمكنه كتابته 
> أن يقول: فعلا لقد افتريت عليه !
> و لقد افترى عليه في أمور أخرى أتمنى أن يذكرها كذلك


ما نقله أبو شعيب حق لم يفتر على أحد، إلا أن ما نقل مذهب الشيخ أبي مريم-هداه الله- القديم...و للعلم  و من أجل توكيد صحة النقل فقط... فإن أخاكم العبد لفقير هو صاحب الاشكالات و السؤال...  و الله على ما أقول شهيد

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

إن كان له مذهب جديد كما تزعم 
فنسبة المذهب القديم له افتراء كذلك
إلا إن كان من باب الخطأ
و ليس الأمر كذلك فيما أظن

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

الأخ المكرم عبد الله الجنوبي وفقك الله تعالى 
أنا أعرف أن أبو مريم لا يثبت على قول ..  و هذا القول المنقول ليس مذهبه القديم قبل أن يكفر كل مخالفيه بل يمكن أن يوصف إن صح التعبير بأنه  مذهبه الثاني الذي أنتقل إليه بعد أن كفر بعض المشائخ كأبي بصير وغيره  ثم أنتقل بعد ذلك المذهب الثالث الذي استقر حاله عليه الأن والذي كفر فيه كل مخالفيه بلا استثناء .  
ولكن لا أدري خلال مراحل أنتقاله هل حكم على نفسه بالكفر ثم دخل الإسلام الأن أو لا ؟؟  
وعلى فكرة فالرجل نتابع كلامه أول بأول وكل ما يكتبه موجود عندنا .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> أخي الإمام الدهلوي ،
> 
> نعم هذا صحيح ، بارك الله فيك .. فليقرأ المتعالمون من أتباعه ما يقول شيخهم .. وهم يأبون إلا أن يجعلوها من أصل الدين .. وأظنهم الآن سيقنعون ، لأن القائل هو أبو مريم .. أما عندما نورد لهم الأدلة من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله ، فهذه لا تقوم عندهم مقام الدليل .. حتى "يزكي" هذه الأدلة أبو مريم .. والعياذ بالله .


بغض النظر عن موقف "أتباعه " من هذا الكلام
ما موقفك أنت مما شنعت به عليه من قبل
و ما نسبته له من مذهب لا يقول به أو يقول بضده؟!
زيادة على أن هناك ادعاءالآن أن هذا مذهبه القديم
فإن لم تكن مفترياً في البداية فأنت مفتر الآن
أعانك الله على هواك

----------


## أبو شعيب

> ما نقله أبو شعيب حق لم يفتر على أحد، إلا أن ما نقل مذهب الشيخ أبي مريم-هداه الله- القديم...و للعلم  و من أجل توكيد صحة النقل فقط... فإن أخاكم العبد لفقير هو صاحب الاشكالات و السؤال...  و الله على ما أقول شهيد


ما شاء الله أخي .. لم أكن أعلم أنك أنت صاحب السؤال .. 

أبو مريم بدأ بمقدمة صحيحة جداً ، وقد أعجبتني صراحة .. ثم بدأ يتخبط عندما أتى على مسألة من لا يكفر الطواغيت .. وقال أشياء تنقض ما بدأ به .. 

هذا ذكّرني ببعض المشايخ المشهورين .. قال : إن الإيمان قول وعمل ، يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية .. ولكن عندما يعرّف مسائل الكفر ، يقول : لا كفر إلا باستحلال .. فنقض هذا أساس قوله .. مما يدل على أن اتفاقه مع أهل السنة في تعريف الإيمان إنما هو صوري ، وليس معنوي ..

وهذا هو حال أبي مريم هنا .. وإنما استشهدت بكلامه لأدلل أن تأصيله صحيح لهذه المسألة تحديداً .. ثم بدأ التخبط عنده يظهر عند تنزيل الأحكام .

ففي هذه الرسالة قال : إن من لا يكفّر الطاغوت الحاكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، فقد كذّب الله ورسوله .. وهذه شبهة أبسط من أن يرد عليها طالب علم فضلاً عن عالم ..

ثم تغيّر الرجل عندما رأى أن حجته داحضة ، فقال في رسائل أخرى .. من لم يكفّر الطاغوت فقد والاه ووالى كفره ..

وعندما رأى أن هذه علّة لا تستقيم .. قال : من لا يكفّر الطاغوت فلم يعلم معنى لا إله إلا الله ..

وهذه الأقوال المتعددة ذكرها في كتبه .. فهو لا يعلم كيف يضبط علّة التكفير .. فكلما ذكر علّة ما ، وجد الأدلة بخلافها .. والله المستعان .

لعلي أبدأ بكتابة بعض الردود على كتبه ، بدءاً بهذه الرسالة .. لكن بعد انتهائي من النسخة الثاني من كتابي ، إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو شعيب

> الأخ المكرم عبد الله الجنوبي وفقك الله تعالى 
> أنا أعرف أن أبو مريم لا يثبت على قول ..  و هذا القول المنقول ليس مذهبه القديم قبل أن يكفر كل مخالفيه بل يمكن أن يوصف إن صح التعبير بأنه  مذهبه الثاني الذي أنتقل إليه بعد أن كفر بعض المشائخ كأبي بصير وغيره  ثم أنتقل بعد ذلك المذهب الثالث الذي استقر حاله عليه الأن والذي كفر فيه كل مخالفيه بلا استثناء .  
> ولكن لا أدري خلال مراحل أنتقاله هل حكم على نفسه بالكفر ثم دخل الإسلام الأن أو لا ؟؟  
> وعلى فكرة فالرجل نتابع كلامه أول بأول وكل ما يكتبه موجود عندنا .


للأمانة أخي ، أبو مريم لا يكفّر كل مخالفيه .. إنما يكفّر فقط من توقف في كفر من وقع في الشرك الأكبر المجمع عليه .. لذلك ذكرت في بحثي أنه أقل هذه الطوائف بدعة .

ولا أدري ما سبب إصراره الشديد على تكفير من لا يكفّر الطواغيت لشبهة أو ضعف تصوّر أو حتى حمق ، مع تحقيقه لأصل الدين ، الذي أقرّ معناه بنفسه ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> الأخ المكرم عبد الله الجنوبي وفقك الله تعالى 
> أنا أعرف أن أبو مريم لا يثبت على قول .. و هذا القول المنقول ليس مذهبه القديم قبل أن يكفر كل مخالفيه بل يمكن أن يوصف إن صح التعبير بأنه مذهبه الثاني الذي أنتقل إليه بعد أن كفر بعض المشائخ كأبي بصير وغيره ثم أنتقل بعد ذلك المذهب الثالث الذي استقر حاله عليه الأن والذي كفر فيه كل مخالفيه بلا استثناء . 
> ولكن لا أدري خلال مراحل أنتقاله هل حكم على نفسه بالكفر ثم دخل الإسلام الأن أو لا ؟؟ 
> وعلى فكرة فالرجل نتابع كلامه أول بأول وكل ما يكتبه موجود عندنا .


ما تنقمون على الرجل هو تكفيره لبعض أحباركم لا غير
و قبل أن يعتقد ذلك كنتم تُغالون في مدحه
و مقالاته كانت إلى وقت قريب على موقع المقدسي
فالمشكلة معه أنه مس ما هو مقدس عندكم
فكان من الطبيعي أن تعلنو عليه الحرب
فعقيدة الولاء و البراء عندكم اختزلتموها في بضعة أشخاص 
أكثرهم جهال و بقيتهم متلونون
تتورطون في كل مرة حين الدفاع عليهم
و تغيرون من معتقداتكم بحسب مواقف هؤلاء الأحبار
و ليتهم كانوا على وفاق فيما بينهم ...
فلهذا كان معتقدكم هجين لا يُعرف له ضبط
و آخر تقليعات أبي شعيب بسبب إخضاع عقيدته لأهواء الرجال
هو أن الحكم على بابا الفتكان بالكفر يخضع للاجتهاد و قد يُعذر من يقول بإسلامه !!!( أنتظر أن تكذبني في هذا حتى أعطي الدليل عليه)
أتمنى أن لا أقرأ يوماً دفاعاً عمن يرى إسلام إبليس
نسأل الله العافية

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> للأمانة أخي ، أبو مريم لا يكفّر كل مخالفيه .. إنما يكفّر فقط من توقف في كفر من وقع في الشرك الأكبر المجمع عليه .. لذلك ذكرت في بحثي أنه أقل هذه الطوائف بدعة .
> 
> ولا أدري ما سبب إصراره الشديد على تكفير من لا يكفّر الطواغيت لشبهة أو ضعف تصوّر أو حتى حمق ، مع تحقيقه لأصل الدين ، الذي أقرّ معناه بنفسه ..


ما شاء الله  على الأمانة !!!!
لولا أن من يقرأ لكم يصادف مثل هذه الطُرف
لكان الاشتغال بالرد عليكم أمرٌ لا يُطاق
أين كانت الأمانة لما حشرت الرجل مع من يقولون باستحلال أموال المنتسبين إلى الاسلام و هو يقول بضده بل و يُشنع على من يقول به؟!
يا سلام على الأمانة

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
صحيح كلامك أن أبو مريم لا يكفر كل من خالفه وهذا حق ، وأنا أخطأت التعبير فكنت أريد أن أقول أنه يكفر كل من خالف في هذه المسألة التي نتكلم عنها الأن .. ومع هذا من باب الإنصاف أنا أعتذر عن خطأ كلامي أمام الجميع 
وجزاكم الله خيراً على التنبيه .

----------


## أبو القاسم

هذا من الترف الفكري والعبث بالزمان الثمين..
فمن لم يكن مسلما كان اسمه كافرا بالاتفاق..
وأما إعذاره عند الله فمسألة أخرى..
وأما تكفير الكافر..فسواء قلت من أصل الدين أو جعلته من لوزامه الضرورية..
فلا ثمرة لهذا الفرق إلا التقعر
وكلمة التوحيد ذاتها تحمل مدلول الكفر بالطاغوت وتكفيره..قبل أن تدل على عبادة الله وحده
فقوله "لا إله" كفر بالطاغوت..وتكفير له..وقوله "إلا الله" إثبات للتوحيد
وقال تعالى"ولقد في بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا واجتنبوا الطاغوت" 
ويبدو أن الأخ أبا شعيب لا يفرق بين العقد وناقضه..فإن العقد قد يكون قائما بأصول..ثم ينتقض بالكلية بأمر لم يذكر في الأصول..فانتفاء هذا الناقض لسلامة العقد أصل بهذا الاعتبار..
كالصلاة..أصولها هي أركانها..فمن لم يتوضأ أو أحدث أثناء صلاته بطلت صلاته..وانتقضت بالكلية
فإذا جاء إنسان وقال:هل عدم الإحداث أثناء الصلاة من أصولها أم من لوازم صحتها..
قلنا لا فرق في الثمرة..وعبر بما شئت
كما أن تكفير مخالف الحق من البداهة بمكان بحيث لا يطالب بها المدعو ..وفهم المشركين لمعنى التوحيد
جعلهم ينكرونه ويحاربونه لتضمنه تكفير ما عداه وإلا لوكان فيه السماح بقبول دين الآخر أو السكوت عن تكفيره وتسفيهه والكفر به..لآمنوا كلهم أو جلهم..ولهذا رد الله عليهم لما اقترحوا"قل يا أيها الكافرون لا أعبد ما تعبدون *ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد"
وأما الاستدلال بضمام..فإن سلوك ضمام مع أهله حين رجع ومع قومه..يبين بجلاء أنه عرف أن إيمانه بالذي آمن به لا يكون له وجود حتى يكفر بالأنداد..
وأما التوقف في تكفير الكافر البين المجمع على كفره لشبهة ونحوه فينسحب عليها ما ينسحب على تكفير المعين..
وإلا فجنس هذا التوقف كفر بلا شك كمن يتوقف في تكفير اليهودي ..أو في تكفير من يسب الله
..بقطع النظر عن آحاد المسائل الجزئية..المستثن  اة
ولهذا أمرنا الله بالائتساء بالخليل عليه السلام"قد كان لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا براء منكم ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة"

وأنصحك أن تجعل أبحاثك في ترقيق القلوب وطاعة الله ومجاهدة النفس والتقوى والرد على المرجئة كما ترد على من تسميهم غلاة
والله المستعان

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

(أبا القاسم)
كلامك متين و رائق...
و هذا من فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء
و مع هذا فأنا في شك من أن يستفيد منه المعني به 
لأن مشكلته ليست عدم فهمه لما أورته له أنت الآن 
و لا في فهم ما قيل له في السابق
مشكلته أن في ذهنه ثوايت لا مجال للتنازل عنها 
و لا حتى مناقشتها 
و هذه الثوابت لا علاقة لها بالتأصيل كما يزعم 
أو أنه متضايق من الغلو
أو من الذين "زادوا في أصل الدين "
فالغلو موجود في كل الطوائف
و الزيادة في أصل الدين موجودة عند كثير من الناس 
فمنهم من يزيد في أصل الدين طاعة الحاكم في كل ما يقول 
و منهم من يزيد فيه متابعة المشايخ في كل ما قالوه
و كل هؤلاء و غيرهم في راحة منه
مشكلة صاحبنا  مع من يصفهم بالغلو
تعصب مقيت لبعض الاشحاص
فهو عندما يفلت منه لسانه يُصرح بهذا 
مثل قوله :"فهم يرون أن الشيخ أيمن الظواهري كافر لأنه لا يكفر حماس ..
ويرون الشيخ أبا بصير الطرطوسي كافراً لنفس العلة ، ولأنه لا يكفر المتحاكمين إلى الطاغوت .
فكيف لهم ألا يكونوا أهل ضلال ؟؟"
هذا هو المقياس !
و هذا الذي أورده المهالك
كأنهم معصومون
و هو يرفض بشدة مناقشة هذه الأمور حتى نعرف حجته فيها 
و يُشغب بأمور لا علاقة لها بمشكلته
و لافتقاده لما يلزم المُتكلم في الشرع و في نقد الأفراد و الجماعات
من العلم و العدل
تراه يتخبط التخبط الشديد
و يلجأ في كل مرة للافتراء و الشتم و التشنيع
و من يعترض عليه 
فإما أن يكون عميلاً للكفار مشكوك في إسلامه !
أو أحمق مُغفل... على أقل تقدير 

و إلا فما الفرق عند التحقيق و التطبيق
بين القول بأن الشيء من أصل الدين 
أو من لوازمه القطعية الضرورية كما عبر هو بذلك
و لقد أجدتَ في بيان ألا ثمرة عملية في هذا التفريق( و من قبلك بعض العلماء) و القضية لا تعدو الاصطلاح
و لقد شغل نفسه و غيره بهذا دهراً
بدل الاشتغال بما هو أنفع 
نسأل الله لنا و له و لمن يزين له ما هو فيه الهداية و السداد

----------


## أبو شعيب

أبا القاسم ،

لو أنك قرأت تفريقي بين الأصل واللازم لفهمت المقصود ..

وهؤلاء لا يفرّقون لغرض في نفوسهم .. فوقعوا في التناقض .. ولا نعرف لهم منهجاً محدداً ..

فهذا زعيمهم يتخبط ، ولا يعلم تحديد العلّة الصحيحة في الإمتناع عن التكفير ..

تارة يزعم أنه التكذيب .. فأدرج جميع الأعذار تحت هذا الباب ، فقال : من أعذر الطواغيت بالجهل أو الإكراه أو التأويل أو الاستحلال ، فهو مكذّب لله ورسوله ، ولا يُعذر إلا إن كان في بادية بعيدة .. أو لم يعلم حال هؤلاء الطواغيت ..

فجعل مسائل الإعذار هذه من المعلوم قطعاً وضرورة في دين الله عز وجل .. فمن زاد فيها لتأويل رآه ، فهو كافر ، لأنه خرق إجماع الأمة المحكم المتعارف عليه من لدن الصحابة إلى عصرنا هذا !! .. بل وجعل ذلك من المعلوم ضرورة في دين الله .

ثم لم نعد نقرأ له هذه العلة ، بل أتى بعلة أخرى وهي : أن من لا يكفر الطاغوت فقد والاه ووالى كفره .. وهذه ضحكة ، وهي أظهر من أن يردّ عليها جاهل فضلاً عن عالم .

ثم قال في علة أخرى : أن من لا يكفر هؤلاء الطواغيت ، فهو لم يعلم معنى لا إله إلا الله ..

هذه هي حيلته .. 

وبنفس هذه العلل كفّره أهل دار التوحيد وحكموا بردته ..

فحكموا بكفره لأنه أجاز الموافقة على عقود استعمال البرامج المتضمنة صراحة التحاكم إلى الطاغوت .. فقالوا : هو أجاز الموافقة على الشرائط الكفرية وهو يعلم أنها كفر .. فهو كافر .. 

وحكموا بكفره عندما قال إن حكم مباريات كرة القدم إن كان كافراً ، فهذا لا يجعل اللاعبين كفرة .. فقالوا : هذا لا يكفّر من جعل الولاية لكافر .. ولا يكفّر من تحاكم إلى الكافر .. إذن فهو كافر ..

هكذا .. بكل بساطة صار التكفير أسهل ما يكون على المرء ، بل ويتصدى له أجهل خلق الله بدعوى : تحقيق أصل الدين ..

وغفلوا أن موالاة المؤمنين والحكم بإسلامهم هو من آكد الأصول في دين الله تعالى .. (هذه صعبة عليهم) .

ومن طرائف هؤلاء المبتدعة أنهم مع تشديدهم في التكفير ، إلا أنهم أبعد الناس عن الجهاد .. بل ولا يخطر ببالهم ، وحجتهم ببساطة هي : لا دولة إسلامية ، فلا جهاد .. وانتهينا .

على أي حال .. سيصدر قريباً - إن شاء الله - بعض الكتب في دحض بدعة هذا الرجل ، وسيبين مدى تخبطه وخلطه ..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

ألم أقل لكم أن من لا يُوافق
فهو لا يفهم !!
هذا في أحسن الأحوال 
و من أول تعقيب
فهذا عضو آخر من الذين لا يفهمون
و لو يُعقب أبو القاسم مرة أخرى ( و لا أظنه يفعل )
سيستحق الدرجة التالية 
و هي أحمق أو مغفل ...
حتى يصل إلى أعلى السلم 
يعني دسيسة عميل للكفار دعي توحيد
مروراً بخارجي ...من غلاة المكفرة
زيادة على الافتراء عليه (لزوم التلبيس)
 أما عن الجهاد
فتجاهد من و مع من ؟!!
ستقول :أجاهد الكفار
ممتاز
أنت القائل :"أما فيما يخص الشعوب .. فكل هذا المنتدى يعلم أنني أقول بكفر الشعوب المحكومة بغير ما أنزل الله .. مع تفصيل ذكرته ليس هذا موضعه ."  
بمن ستبدأ و كيف؟!
من شرط الذي لا تقاتله أن لا يكون تحت حكم القانون الوضعي
و هم جل سكان الأرض
قل لنا كيف ستفعل 
سؤال أخير:
متى ستقاتل "غلاة المكفرة" فهم خوارج و في قتالهم أجر
بعد أن تفرغ من الكفار  
أم أنهم أولى بالقتال من الكفار ؟!

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
هؤلاء القوم يتلاعبون بالأحكام الشرعية عندما يتأول الشيخ الطرطوسي فيعذر من يتحاكم إلى الطاغوت في أحوال معينة يتصور فيها عذر الإكراه أو الجهل أو غيره .. قالوا : الطرطوسي كافر ومن لا يكفره كافر ولا عذر في هذا الباب. 
ولكن عندما يخطئ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ويتأول وينسب إلى النجاشي الكفر ثم يتصور له العذر بالإكراه فلا يتجرأ أحدهم على تكفيره ويهدم بذلك أصول دينه المزعوة .. 
بل أبلغ من هذا عندما يتأول الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله ويتصور العذر بالجهل في المتحاكمين إلى الطاغوت صراحة فلا يجرأ أحدهم على تكفيره ويهدم أصول دينه المزعوم . 
بل عندما يخطئ الإمام مالك و أبو حنيقة ويتصور كلاهما العذر في المتحاكم إلى الطاغوت تجد القوم خنسوا ولا يجرأون على تكفيرهما 
ولكن الظواهري عندما يتأول ويعذر بعض الأعيان لأنه تصور فيهم عذر الإكراه أو غيره قالوا الظواهري كافر ومن لم يكفره فهو كافر ... وهكذا يتلاعبون بالأحكام الشرعية حتى أن من لم يستسيغ هذا البعث منهم كفروا بعضهم البعض لأن  المخالف منهم ألزمهم أن يكفروا الإمام  ابن حزم أو شيخ الإسلام أو العلامة أبو بطين أو الشوكاني أو غيرهم وإلا كفروا فوراً . 
وقالوا لهم ما الفرق في تكفير الظواهري والطرطوسي وعدم تكفير ابن تيمية أو ابن حزم أو مالك أو الشوكاني . 
لذلك تجدهم متضاربون متناقضون في أعذراهم .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

عبادة البشر  لا حيلة معها 
شفاكم الله

----------


## أبو شعيب

بارك الله فيك أخي .. ألم أقل لك إنهم حمقى ؟ (ابتسامة) ..

عندما سألنا بعضهم : ما حكم من يشك في قدرة الله وعلم الله ؟ .. قالوا كافر .. قلنا : فما حكم من يعذرهم بالجهل ؟ .. قالوا كافر .. فعندما أوردنا قول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - .. هربوا ولم ينبسوا ببنت شفة .

وعندما قلنا : ما حكم من يتحاكم إلى الطاغوت ؟ قالوا كافر .. ومن يعذرهم بالجهل ؟ .. قالوا كافر .. فعندما أوردنا قول ابن حزم - رحمه الله - .. تأولوه على معان مضحكة .. قال زعيمهم أبو مريم : إنه يعني بالمتحاكمين إلى الطاغوت هؤلاء الذين يريدون اتباع حكم الله ، ولكن أخطأوا في التحاكم .. 

يصدقه الحمقى والأغبياء .. ولكن هذا كلام لا يروج على من عنده مسكة من عقل ويرى صراحة أن ابن حزم يعذر المنافقين الذين نزلت فيهم آيات التحاكم .

وعندما سألناهم : ما حكم من يقول : إن المسلم إن مات أحد أبويه النصرانيين ، فإنه يُحكم له بالميراث وفق شريعة النصارى ..

عندها أسقط في أيديهم ، وتهربوا .. 

هؤلاء أقوام جهلة أتباع هوى .. يستثنون من التكفير من يستعظمونه ، ويأتون له بأعذار أوهى من بيوت العنكبوت ، حتى لا يحكموا بكفره .

والحمد لله .. منهجنا واضح في إعذار المتأولين .. ولسنا نستخف بعقول القرّاء ، كما يفعل زعماء هؤلاء .. كما قال الله تعالى : { فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ } [الزخرف : 54]

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي أبو شعيب وفقك الله 
أنظــر معي إلى هذا الكلام الذي كتبه أبو مريم الكويتي حول مسألة ذات أنواط 
يقول أبو مريم في رسالته ( عدم العذر بالجهل في أصل الدين ) 
( ... فهذا الحديث يفهم الحكم منه بعد تصور فعل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم و هو لا يخرج عن أمرين 
الأول : أنهم لم يطلبوا الشرك و عبادة غير الله و الدليل على ذلك أنهم يعرفون حقيقة العبادة و ما يناقضها و ليس المسألة متعلقه بأنه يجب أن يعلموا جميع أنواع العبادات حتى لا يقعوا بمخالفتها و لكنه متعلق بمعرفة حقيقة عبادة الله تعالى حتى لا يقعوا في مخالفتها و هذا لا يحتاج إلى معرفة كل عبادة فكل عبادة تصرف لغير الله بغض النظر عن مشروعيتها هو جعل لله ندا في خالص حقه و مثل هذا علمه الصحابة حتى قبل دخولهم الإسلام كما بينا سابقا فالعبادة هي كمال الذل و الخضوع و كمال المحبة لله تعالى فمن خضع و ذل لغير الله كما يخضع و يذل لله تعالى فقد جعل شريكا لله في عبادته فإن قلنا بان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم طلبوا الشرك الأكبر أي أنهم طلبوا الذل و الخضوع لغير الله و مثل هذا الطلب لا بد أن يشعروا بمناقضته لأصل دينهم قبل أن يطلبوه لأنهم علموا قبل دخولهم الإسلام حقيقة العبادة فهؤلاء ليسوا منافقين و إنما كانوا مخلصين يريدون وجه الله تعالى فأي موحد يعرف أصل دينه لا بد أن يقع عنده هذا التناقض بين طلب الخضوع و الذل لله تعالى و بين الخضوع و الذل لغيره فإن كان مخلصا لله تعالى مريدا لوجه لا يمكنه أن يقدم الذل و الخضوع لغير الله فإذا كان أحاد الموحدين لا يمكنهم أن يتركوا توحيدهم عند التناقض فمن باب أولى أن لا يفعل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم هذا و في الصحيح عَنْ أَنَسٍ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « ثَلاَثٌ مَنْ كُنَّ فِيهِ وَجَدَ حَلاَوَةَ الإِيمَانِ أَنْ يَكُونَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِ مِمَّا سِوَاهُمَا ، وَأَنْ يُحِبَّ الْمَرْءَ لاَ يُحِبُّهُ ِلاَّ لِلَّهِ ، وَأَنْ يَكْرَهَ أَنْ يَعُودَ فِى الْكُفْرِ كَمَا يَكْرَهُ أَنْ يُقْذَفَ فِى النَّارِ » .
ففي الحديث ليس فيه ذكر أن الصحابة طلبوا عبادة الشجرة و إنما طلبوا أن يجعل لهم شجرة ينوطون بها أسلحتهم و هذا ما فهمه شيخ الإسلام و الشاطبي رحمهما الله و هذا ليس فيه شرك إنما فيه تشبه بهم و التشبه بالكفار فيما ليس بكفر ليس بكفر فمجرد جعل شجرة ينوطون بها أسلحتهم في أصله ليس بشرك و لا محرم و لكن حرم لأن المشركين فعلوا هذا فنهاهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عن هذا الطلب و شدد في ذلك لأنه ذريعة إلى حب الكفار و التعلق بهم خاصة مع قرب العهد بالكفر .
الثاني : أنهم طلبوا عبادة غير الله و هذا و لا شك شرك أكبر مخرج من الملة كما طلب قوم موسى عليه السلام فرد عليهم موسى عليه السلام و بين لهم أنه لا يمكنه أن يجعل هذا لهم فإنه عبادة لغير الله ﴿ قَالَ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِيكُمْ إِلَهًا وَهُوَ فَضَّلَكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ ﴾ [الأعراف : 140]
 أي كيف أجعل لكم إلها غيره و هو تفضل عليكم و جعلكم أفضل الناس و ذلك في عصرهم فدل على أنهم طلبوا الشرك و عبادة غير الله و لو قيل بأن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم طلبوا الشرك كذلك لجهلهم فإنه يحكم عليهم بهذا الطلب أنهم مشركون لأن طلب الشرك شرك و لكن لم يكفرهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لأنهم كانوا حديثي عهد بكفر فلما بين لهم رجعوا و لو أصروا على شركهم لكفروا و قتلوا و هذا القول قد يقول به بعضهم و يحتج بأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم شبه طلبهم بطلب قوم موسى عليه السلام ( فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ هَذَا كَمَا قَالَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ ) و قد يستدل على هذا أن طلبهم كان بحسب ما رأوه من فعل المشركين و كان فعل المشركين أنهم كانوا يعكفون عندها و كانوا ينوطون بها أسلحتهم و إن كان هذا الإحتمال موجود و لكن ضعيف .
و قد يقال أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يحكم بأنهم مشركون فعذرهم بجهلهم قيل لا يشترط أن يحكم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بشركهم فإن المطلوب حينها بيان أن ما طلبتموه هو الشرك الأكبر فعليكم أن تتبرؤوا من هذا الطلب فإن سبب خروجهم من الإسلام حينها إن صح هذا القول هو طلبهم الشرك فإذا أقروا بخطأهم و تركوا هذا الطلب فهذا يكفي في دخولهم الإسلام و هم أقروا بهذا بدليل أول الحديث فإن الصحابي أبا واقد الليثي يحكي هذه القصة مبينا خطأهم في هذا و السبب أنهم حدثاء عهد بكفر قال أبو واقد الليثي رضي الله عنه : "خرجنا مع النّبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى حنين، ونحن حدثاء عهد بكفر ) فبين أبو واقد رضي الله عنه أن سبب قولهم الباطل هذا أنهم حدثاء عهد بكفر ثم إنهم لو أصروا على قولهم و لم يتراجعوا عنه لما تركهم النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و لقتلهم .
فسكوت النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لا يدل على أنه لا يحكم بشركهم و لا يدل كذلك أنه يحكم بشركهم و إن كان الحكم بشركهم يعلم ضرورة من ثبوت الفعل عليهم فمن علم الأصول العامة في هذه المسألة جزم أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان يحكم بشركهم و لكن نقول هذا من باب بيان أن لا حجة في هذا الحديث لمن يقول بأن وقع في الشرك لا يحكم بأنه مشرك إذا لم يكن لأن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لم يصرح بأنهم باقون على الإسلام مع وقوعهم في الشرك فليس هذا نص و لا ظاهر من الحديث فلا يحتج به إذا و يسقط الإستدلال به هذا على قول من يقول بأنهم وقعوا في الشرك الأكبر .
ثم يقال لهم لو فرض أن هذا الحديث في الشرك الأكبر و أنهم معذورون بالجهل و أنهم مسلمون حتى مع شركهم لو أنهم طلبوا من النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عبادة اللات و العزى و مناة هل يكفرون أم لا ؟
أو أنهم قالوا بأن الله ثالث ثلاثة أو أن عيسى هو ابن الله أو أنهم شكوا في نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم أو أنهم شكوا في البعث هل يكفرون أم لا ؟
فإن قلتم لا يكفرون فقد خالفتم ما علم بالإضطرار من دين الإسلام على كفر من وقع به و كفر من لم يكفره و إن قلتم يكفرون فما الفرق هذا الشرك الذي أرادوه هو عينه شرك المشركين فإنهم يرون المشركين يفعلونه و مع ذلك طلبوه من النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فلم تعذرونهم و لا تعذرون من طلب عبادة اللات و العزى و مناة و لا فرق بينهما إلا الأسماء .
و القول الفصل في هذه المسألة أنه على صحة القول بأنهم طلبوا الشرك فإن الحديث مختلف في فهمه بين أهل العلم بعض أهل العلم بل من كبار أهل السنة و الجماعة فهم أنه ليس في الشرك الأكبر و إنما هو في التشبه و هو قول شيخ الإسلام و بعضهم فهمه أنه في الشرك الأكبر و لكنهم لم يكفروا لأنهم حدثاء عهد بكفر و الدليل إذا تطرق الإحتمال إليه بمثل هذه الصورة أصبح من المتشابه فلا يجعل أصلا في رد نصوص الكتاب و السنة و إجماع الأمة بل يفهم بما يوافق المحكم لا أن يتمسك به و يجعل دليلا ينقض به المحكم . ) إهــ 
لاحـظ هنـا كيف أن أبو مريم يقول أن الحديث قد تأوله البعض على أنه عذر في باب الشرك وأنهم قد عذروا بالجهالة ... ولكنه لم يتعرض إلى حكم أصحاب هذا التأويل فهو بلا شك يكفر من يقول بمثل هذا القول من المعاصرين ولكنه لأنه يعلم أن هذا التأويل قد قاله بعض أئمة الدعوة النجدية وقد هاب من تكفيرهم سكت عن حكم المتأولين لهذا الحديث الحاملين له على الشرك الأكبر والعذر فيه 
فالرجل يتلاعب بالأحكام الشرعية كما قلت لك وإلا فإن مجرد توقف عن تكفير أصحاب هذا التأويل هو كفر مجرد على مذهبه .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
> هؤلاء القوم يتلاعبون بالأحكام الشرعية عندما يتأول الشيخ الطرطوسي فيعذر من يتحاكم إلى الطاغوت في أحوال معينة يتصور فيها عذر الإكراه أو الجهل أو غيره .. قالوا : الطرطوسي كافر ومن لا يكفره كافر ولا عذر في هذا الباب. 
> ولكن عندما يخطئ شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله ويتأول وينسب إلى النجاشي الكفر ثم يتصور له العذر بالإكراه فلا يتجرأ أحدهم على تكفيره ويهدم بذلك أصول دينه المزعوة .. 
> بل أبلغ من هذا عندما يتأول الإمام ابن حزم رحمه الله ويتصور العذر بالجهل في المتحاكمين إلى الطاغوت صراحة فلا يجرأ أحدهم على تكفيره ويهدم أصول دينه المزعوم . 
> بل عندما يخطئ الإمام مالك و أبو حنيقة ويتصور كلاهما العذر في المتحاكم إلى الطاغوت تجد القوم خنسوا ولا يجرأون على تكفيرهما 
> ولكن الظواهري عندما يتأول ويعذر بعض الأعيان لأنه تصور فيهم عذر الإكراه أو غيره قالوا الظواهري كافر ومن لم يكفره فهو كافر ... وهكذا يتلاعبون بالأحكام الشرعية حتى أن من لم يستسيغ هذا البعث منهم كفروا بعضهم البعض لأن المخالف منهم ألزمهم أن يكفروا الإمام ابن حزم أو شيخ الإسلام أو العلامة أبو بطين أو الشوكاني أو غيرهم وإلا كفروا فوراً . 
> وقالوا لهم ما الفرق في تكفير الظواهري والطرطوسي وعدم تكفير ابن تيمية أو ابن حزم أو مالك أو الشوكاني . 
> لذلك تجدهم متضاربون متناقضون في أعذراهم .


مع انه لا مجال للمقارنه
فالفرق بين الطرسوسي و ابن تيمية أن ابن تيمية لو افترضنا جدلاً أنه أخطأ في قضية التحاكم
فلن تجده عند محاكم الطواغيت 
أما من يقول أن التحاكم للطاعوت يجوز للضرورة ثم يضرب المثل بمن سُرق تلفازه
على أنه في ضرورة و يجوزله فهذا هو المتلاعب بالشرع .
ثم يرفع قضية على جاره إلى السلطات البريطانية (صديقه السابق و بلديه) بسبب أن إبن الجار كسر زجاج نافذته و القصة صارت مشهورة هناك.
إبن تيمية لو فرضنا أنه أخطأ في تقرير مسألة التحاكم من أجل الحصول على حق اللجوء السياسي....
فلن تجده أبداً في طابور من يطلب هذا اللجوء
فلا تعبثوا بعقول القراء و اعرفوا لأحباركم منازلهم
و من الطريف أن يتهم أبو شعيب أبا مريم الكويتي بالعمالة للامريكان 
و شيخه الطرسوسي لولا أن ملكة بريطانيا تدفع له إجار مسكنه 
لوجد نفسه دون مأوى 
فهى التي تدفع له الاجار و تصرف عليه و على أولاده
و لعلكم تبايعونه لقيادة الجيش الذي سيفتح لندن !
فمن أولى الناس بالوصف بالعمالة الآن ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

> والحمد لله .. منهجنا واضح في إعذار المتأولين .. ولسنا نستخف بعقول القرّاء ، كما يفعل زعماء هؤلاء .. كما قال الله تعالى : { فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ } [الزخرف : 54]


كلا 
منهجكم خاضع للأهواء 
فأنت تعذر حتى من يعتقد بإسلام بابا الفتيكان!!
لكنك عندما تحقد على شخص 
فإنك تغلق عليه كل أبواب العذر
فالنأخذ عينه
و ليكن الشيخ محمد حسان
فهو تلقى دعوة من حاكم ليبيا لإلقاء محاضرات هناك
فأجاب 
متأولاً بأن هذا يفيد الدعوة....
فكيف تعامل معه أبو شعيب
هل التمس له العذر ؟!
(مع أن محمد حسان تحدى من يُثبت عليه كلمة و احدة في مدح حاكم ليبيا)
لقد سلقه بألسنة حداد و ألمح إلى كفره
و هذا ما قاله فيه:
"
*لو كان على الحق لما رضي به مسيلمة الكذاب في أرضه .

قال الله تعالى : { فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَن قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِّن قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ } [النمل : 56]

وقال تعالى : { وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ } [الأنفال : 30]

وقال ورقة بن نوفل - رحمه الله - : (( ما جاء أحد بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي }} ..

فأين العداوة يا محمد حسان ؟؟ أم أن هذا فقط حبر على ورق ؟

وهل مكسب الدين أن تعلم الناس القرآن وتنسيهم معنى الإيمان ، حتى اتخذوا الطاغوت القذافي ولياً ؟؟

جاء عند ابن حبان بسند صحيح عن جندب - رضي الله عنه - قال : كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونحن فتيان حزاورة ، فكان يعلمنا الإيمان قبل أن يعلمنا القرآن ، ثم علمنا القرآن فازددنا به إيماناً ..

محمد حسان منهجه كالإخوان المفلسين في هذه القضية

فإن كان الطاغوت القذافي ، عدو الإسلام والمسلمين ، أثنى على محمد حسان ، وقال : إنه جدد في بلده الإيمان .. فليهنأ محمد حسان بثناء أعداء الله عليه وبتجديد الإيمان الذي يرضاه هذا الطاغوت ، ولا يرضى بالإيمان الحق الذي هو من عند الله .

وإن هذا الفعل القبيح من محمد حسان يوحي بأن القذافي ولي أمر شرعي ، واجب على المسلمين طاعته .. ويوحي بأنه مع القذافي على وفاق ..

بئست وبئس مسعاك في كنف الطاغوت يا محمد حسان" .  اهـ
*
فالعذر مختص بمشايخكم 
و الباقون لا حظ لهم فيه 
و القاعدة الوحيدة التي تحكم هذا الاعذار 
هي الهوى 
فمحمد حسان ذنبه أنه لا يحمل بندقية 
و إلا لدخل في عداد المعذورين
و هو أحسن حالاً من حكومة حماس التي تُجبر الناس على التحاكم لقانون الكفر
و مع ذلك تجدون لها كل الأعذار
الحمد لله الذي سهل فضحكم و بيان ضلالكم من كلامكم نفسه.

----------


## مع الحق

من حق ابو شعيب ومن معه  تجاهلك وتجاهل ردودك اتعرف لماذا ؟

























لانك تفضحهم يوما بعد يوم وتبين تناقضهم المقرف
وهذا ما استنتجته من خلال اطلاعي على حواركم
لا هنت ولا هان مسعاك
اردت فقط ان اشد من ازرك واعلمك ان هناك من يستفيد مما تكتب

----------


## مع الحق

> هذا من الترف الفكري والعبث بالزمان الثمين..
> فمن لم يكن مسلما كان اسمه كافرا بالاتفاق..
> وأما إعذاره عند الله فمسألة أخرى..
> وأما تكفير الكافر..فسواء قلت من أصل الدين أو جعلته من لوزامه الضرورية..
> فلا ثمرة لهذا الفرق إلا التقعر
> وكلمة التوحيد ذاتها تحمل مدلول الكفر بالطاغوت وتكفيره..قبل أن تدل على عبادة الله وحده
> فقوله "لا إله" كفر بالطاغوت..وتكفير له..وقوله "إلا الله" إثبات للتوحيد
> وقال تعالى"ولقد في بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا واجتنبوا الطاغوت" 
> ويبدو أن الأخ أبا شعيب لا يفرق بين العقد وناقضه..فإن العقد قد يكون قائما بأصول..ثم ينتقض بالكلية بأمر لم يذكر في الأصول..فانتفاء هذا الناقض لسلامة العقد أصل بهذا الاعتبار..
> ...


***********************

----------


## أبو شعيب

> من حق ابو شعيب ومن معه  تجاهلك وتجاهل ردودك اتعرف لماذا ؟
> لانك تفضحهم يوما بعد يوم وتبين تناقضهم المقرف
> وهذا ما استنتجته من خلال اطلاعي على حواركم
> لا هنت ولا هان مسعاك
> اردت فقط ان اشد من ازرك واعلمك ان هناك من يستفيد مما تكتب


يقول الله تعالى : { وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  } [الزمر : 45]

ولا عجب أن يشمئز الناس من الحق .. فإن قلوبهم لم تعتد إلا على الباطل ..

سنواصل فضحكم وفضح منهجكم ..

والحمد لله .. تصلني أخبار وبشائر ممن ضلوا واتبعوا منهجكم ، أنهم بدأوا يشكون في حقيقة ما هم عليه .. وبدأت مقالاتي تنتشر بينهم ، والبعض ترك منهجكم الغالي الخارجي إلى منهج أهل الحق ، والحمد لله .. وسيتم ترجمة كتابي في طبعته الثانية ، إن شاء الله ، إلى لغات متعددة .. بعد اطلاع الشيخ المقدسي - حفظه الله - عليه ، وشيخ آخر .

ولا يضير السحاب نبح الكلاب .


وشعار المجاهدين في سبيل الله دوماً هو : القافلة تسير ، والكـلاب تنبح .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

(مع الحق)
جعلك الله دوماً مع الحق حيثما كان.
أبو شعيب يجعل من نفسه و من مشيخته معياراً للحق- و هذا سبق و أن أثبته بحمد الله-
بمعنى أن كل من خالفه و لو في أبسط الاشياء كالمصطلاحات فهو مُبطل
بليد لا يفهم ....
و هذه هي المصادرة 
و أنظر إلى هذا التعميم عندما يقول:"ولا عجب أن يشمئز الناس من الحق .. فإن قلوبهم لم تعتد إلا على الباطل .."
فما عليه الناس هو الباطل هكذا بإطلاق
و هذا دليل أنه أهلك الناس
و من الذين يُهلكونهم
و الرجل لا استعداد عنده لمراجعة نفسه
و لا يدري أن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين 
فثلبه للناس بالباطل و بالافتراء
هو ما يحول بينه و بين أن يستفيق من غيه
و لي عودة لبيان بعض المراحل التي مر بها 
و التي سببت له هذه العقدة النفسية
و هذا من كلامه كما جرت العادة
و تجاهله لكلامي شيء منتظر
وهل يملك غير هذا ؟!
على كل حال 
كل ما أجاب تورط أكثر 
فسكوته أفضل 
و ما أكتب له بالأصالة
فالهدف هو فضح باطله
أما رجوعه فهو مما يجب أن تُغسل منه الأيدي
إلا أن يشاء الله.
أما عن الجهاد
فقد سبق أن ذكرت أنه لا يُقاتل إلا طواحين الهواء
و لقد نصحه من قبل (أبو القاسم) بمجاهدة هواه
فلم يلتفت لنصيحته و لم يرفع بها رأساً
أما ما سيكتبه أو ينشره 
فلن يعدو ان يكون فضيحة أخرى 
تصلح لأن تكون مرجعاً في الرد عليه و بيان باطله
هدانا الله و إياه

----------


## مع الحق

ابو شعيب الحمد لله قلبي لم يشمئز من الحق وانما اشمأز من الباطل الذي تريد فرضه بالقوة من اجل سواد عيون من تتبعهم 
تابعت كل حوارك ولم اجد لك طريقا محددا سوى انك تريد ان تصل الى ان تكفير الكافر ليس من اصل الدين ...انت وخويك مكونين هني الثنائي المرح... فكل موضوع نشوفكم داشين مع بعض سؤال وجواب وكاننا في سنة اولى حضانة... 
يا معوذ لا تكفر وما حدا جبرك انك تكفر خليك مع اخوانك اخوان الباباوات والاحبار.
قال القافلة تسير... اي قافلة؟ ليكون قصدك قافلة السيرك

----------


## أبو شعيب

أبو مريم نفسه يقول إنه من لوازم أصل الدين (اقرأ مشاركة رقم #69)..

وعندما نقول بنفس تأصيله ، ونفس كلامه .. نجدهم يتألبون علينا .

هذا الموضوع كله قائم على مسألة واحدة : هل التكفير من أصل الدين أم من لوازمه ؟ .. ولم أتطرق في أصل الموضوع لمسألة أخرى .

أنا أقول إنه من لوازمه ، وأبو مريم يقول بذلك ..

فإن كان تأصيلي لهذه المسألة باطل ، فشيخكم أولى به ..

فلا أدري حقيقة بأي منطلق تنطلقون .. تنكرون عليّ ما يقول به شيخكم !!

لكن أقول لك أمراً .. أسأل الله لي ولك الهداية ونبذ التعصب للهوى ، واتباع الحق الذي جاء به الروح الأمين على قلب سيد المرسلين ، ولجميع الأمة ، آمين ..

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للمتابعة، وسدد الله الجميع إلى الحق

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

إذا كان مذهبك هو مذهب أبو مريم كما تدعي 
فأنت من غلاة المكفرة خارجي دعي توحيد
أم أنك لم تصفه بذلك بخصوص هذه المسألة ؟!

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

هنــا تـوجــد جميـع الـروابط المتعلقة بنفس الموضوع 
الــرابط الأول : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21292
الــرابط الثــاني : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21222
الــرابــط الـثـالث : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20946
الـــرابـط الـرابـع : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=21669
الــرابـط الخـامس : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=20622
وجزاكم الله خيــراً .

----------


## أبو شعيب

زيادة في الإسهاب في الفرق بين الأصل واللازم ..

ذكرنا في ذلك مثالاً ، وقلنا : إن حبّ الله تعالى أصل .. ولازمه : متابعة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وطاعته ، بدليل قوله تعالى : { قُلْ إِن كُنتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [31] قُلْ أَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ [32] }

وهذا كلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في هذه المسألة ، مسألة الأصل واللازم ..

قال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 7/198]:



> وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُمْ : إنَّ اللَّهَ فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْإِيمَانِ وَالْعَمَلِ فِي مَوَاضِعَ فَهَذَا صَحِيحٌ . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا أَنَّ الْإِيمَانَ إذَا أُطْلِقَ أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالَ الْمَأْمُورَ بِهَا . وَقَدْ يُقْرَنُ بِهِ الْأَعْمَالُ ، وَذَكَرْنَا نَظَائِرَ لِذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةً . وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ أَصْلَ الْإِيمَانِ هُوَ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ ، وَالْأَعْمَالُ الظَّاهِرَةُ لَازِمَةٌ لِذَلِكَ . لَا يُتَصَوَّرُ وُجُودُ إيمَانِ الْقَلْبِ الْوَاجِبِ مَعَ عَدَمِ جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِ الْجَوَارِحِ ، بَلْ مَتَى نَقَصَتْ الْأَعْمَالُ الظَّاهِرَةُ كَانَ لِنَقْصِ الْإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْقَلْبِ ؛ فَصَارَ الْإِيمَانُ مُتَنَاوِلًا لِلْمَلْزُومِ وَاللَّازِمِ وَإِنْ كَانَ أَصْلُهُ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ ؛ وَحَيْثُ عُطِفَتْ عَلَيْهِ الْأَعْمَالُ فَإِنَّهُ أُرِيدَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكْتَفِي بِإِيمَانِ الْقَلْبِ بَلْ لَا بُدَّ مَعَهُ مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ .


فقد جعل أصل الإيمان في القلب .. وجعل لازمه هو الأعمال الظاهرة .. ثم قال : إن عدمت جميع الأعمال الظاهرة (ولم يقل بعضها ، بل حدد جنسها) ، فقد انتفى الإيمان في القلب .

وقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 7/202] عن أحد أقوال أهل السنة ، والذي يوافق قول ابن تيمية :



> بَلْ الْأَعْمَالُ فِي الْأَصْلِ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ الْإِيمَانِ ؛ فَإِنَّ أَصْلَ الْإِيمَانِ هُوَ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ ، وَلَكِنْ هِيَ لَازِمَةٌ لَهُ ، فَمَنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْهَا كَانَ إيمَانُهُ مُنْتَفِيًا ؛ لِأَنَّ انْتِفَاءَ اللَّازِمِ يَقْتَضِي انْتِفَاءَ الْمَلْزُومِ ، لَكِنْ صَارَتْ بِعُرْفِ الشَّارِعِ دَاخِلَةً فِي اسْمِ الْإِيمَانِ إذَا أُطْلِقَ ، كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ فِي كَلَامِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . فَإِذَا عُطِفَتْ عَلَيْهِ ذُكِرَتْ ، لِئَلَّا يَظُنَّ الظَّانُّ أَنَّ مُجَرَّدَ إيمَانِهِ بِدُونِ الْأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ اللَّازِمَةِ لِلْإِيمَانِ يُوجِبُ الْوَعْدَ ؛ فَكَانَ ذِكْرُهَا تَخْصِيصًا وَتَنْصِيصًا ، لِيَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الثَّوَابَ الْمَوْعُودَ بِهِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ، وَهُوَ الْجَنَّةُ بِلَا عَذَابٍ ، لَا يَكُونُ إلَّا لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا ؛ لَا يَكُونُ لِمَنْ ادَّعَى الْإِيمَانَ وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَ - سُبْحَانَهُ - فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعٍ أَنَّ الصَّادِقَ فِي قَوْلِهِ : آمَنْت ، لَا بُدَّ أَنْ يَقُومَ بِالْوَاجِبِ ، وَحَصْرُ الْإِيمَانِ فِي هَؤُلَاءِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى انْتِفَائِهِ عَمَّنْ سِوَاهُمْ .


وقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 7/294]:



> وَقَوْلُهُ : لَيْسَ الْإِيمَانُ بِالتَّمَنِّي ، يَعْنِي الْكَلَامَ . وَقَوْلُهُ : بِالتَّحَلِّي . يَعْنِي : أَنْ يَصِيرَ حِلْيَةً ظَاهِرَةً لَهُ ، فَيُظْهِرُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَقِيقَةٍ مِنْ قَلْبِهِ . وَمَعْنَاهُ لَيْسَ هُوَ مَا يَظْهَرُ مِنْ الْقَوْلِ ، وَلَا مِنْ الْحِلْيَةِ الظَّاهِرَةِ ، وَلَكِنْ مَا وَقَرَ فِي الْقَلْبِ ، وَصَدَّقَتْهُ الْأَعْمَالُ . فَالْعَمَلُ يُصَدِّقُ أَنَّ فِي الْقَلْبِ إيمَانًا ، وَإِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ عَمَلٌ كَذَّبَ أَنَّ فِي قَلْبِهِ إيمَانًا ، لِأَنَّ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ لِلْعَمَلِ الظَّاهِرِ . وَانْتِفَاءُ اللَّازِمِ يَدُلُّ عَلَى انْتِفَاءِ الْمَلْزُومِ .


وقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 18/272]:



> وَفِي الْمُسْنَدِ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : { الْإِسْلَامُ عَلَانِيَةٌ وَالْإِيمَانُ فِي الْقَلْبِ } . فَلَمَّا ذَكَرَهُمَا جَمِيعًا ، ذَكَرَ أَنَّ الْإِيمَانَ فِي الْقَلْبِ ، وَالْإِسْلَامِ مَا يَظْهَرُ مِنْ الْأَعْمَالِ . وَإِذَا أَفْرَدَ الْإِيمَانَ ، أَدْخَلَ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالَ الظَّاهِرَةَ ، لِأَنَّهَا لَوَازِمُ مَا فِي الْقَلْبِ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ مَتَى ثَبَتَ الْإِيمَانُ فِي الْقَلْبِ ، وَالتَّصْدِيقُ بِمَا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ الرَّسُولُ ، وَجَبَ حُصُولُ مُقْتَضى ذَلِكَ ضَرُورَةً ؛ فَإِنَّهُ مَا أَسَرَّ أَحَدٌ سَرِيرَةً إلَّا أَبْدَاهَا اللَّهُ عَلَى صَفَحَاتِ وَجْهِهِ ، وَفَلَتَاتِ لِسَانِهِ . فَإِذَا ثَبَتَ التَّصْدِيقُ فِي الْقَلْبِ ، لَمْ يَتَخَلَّفْ الْعَمَلُ بِمُقْتَضَاهُ الْبَتَّةَ ، فَلَا تَسْتَقِرُّ مَعْرِفَةٌ تَامَّةٌ ، وَمَحَبَّةٌ صَحِيحَةٌ ، وَلَا يَكُونُ لَهَا أَثَرٌ فِي الظَّاهِرِ . وَلِهَذَا يَنْفِي اللَّهُ الْإِيمَانَ عَمَّنْ انْتَفَتْ عَنْهُ لَوَازِمُهُ ؛ فَإِنَّ انْتِفَاءَ اللَّازِمِ يَقْتَضِي انْتِفَاءَ الْمَلْزُومِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ } وَقَوْلِهِ : { لَا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } الْآيَةَ ، وَنَحْوَهَا .


وقال في [مجموع الفتاوى : 7/221]:



> وَالْقُرْآنُ يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ إيمَانَ الْقَلْبِ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْعَمَلَ الظَّاهِرَ بِحَسَبِهِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : { وَيَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالرَّسُولِ وَأَطَعْنَا ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ [47] وَإِذَا دُعُوا إلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ إذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ [48] وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ [49]} إلَى قَوْلِهِ : { إنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إذَا دُعُوا إلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ [51]} . فَنَفَى الْإِيمَانَ عَمَّنْ تَوَلَّى عَنْ طَاعَةِ الرَّسُولِ ، وَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إذَا دُعُوا إلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ سَمِعُوا وَأَطَاعُوا ؛ فَبَيَّنَ أَنَّ هَذَا مِنْ لَوَازِمِ الْإِيمَانِ .


وأرى في ذلك كفاية في التوضيح ..

فعليه .. من أبغض شيئاً - ولو يسيراً - ، من أوامر الله تعالى وشرائعه ، فهو كافر من فوره ، وقد نقض أصل المحبة في القلب ..

ومن خالف في اللازم (أي الطاعة والمتابعة ) ، فعصى الله تعالى ، وهو مقرّ بخطئه .. أو خالف لتأويل ، فظن أن المعصية هي ما أمر الله به ، أو غير ذلك .. فإن ذلك لا ينقض أصل المحبة في القلب ..

لذلك في الحديث ، أن بعض الصحابة عندما لعنوا حماراً ، شارب الخمر ، قال لهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : { لا تلعنه ،  فوالله ما علمت أنه يحب الله ورسوله }

فمن انتفى عنه أصل اللازم (أي أصل الطاعة والمتابعة ، وهو جنس العمل) ، انتفى عنه حب الله تعالى ، وهو الإيمان .

هذا ، والله أعلم .

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أبو شعيب جزاك الله خير على هذه النقول الهامة 
وهل تريد أن تقول بناءً على ما سبق أن من كان لديه أصل البراء من الكافرين ، وأصل الولاء للمؤمنين .. ثم هو خالف في بعض جزئيات هذه المسألة ، دون نقض الأصل ، فهذا لا يخرجه من الإسلام أم ماذا ... يا ليتك توضح لنا هذا الامر بشكل أكثر .
بـارك الله فيك  ..

----------


## أبو شعيب

نعم .. هو كذلك ..

والخلاف يكون في تنزيل الأحكام ، لا أكثر .. وليس في أصل الحكم الشرعي ..

فإن أصل البراء هو : اعتقاد بطلان الفعل ، وضلال الفاعل .. وهذا في جميع الأفعال ..

أما التسمية وما يترتب عليها من أحكام ، فهو فضلة زائدة عن أصل الدين يصحّ فيها العذر ..

وسأكتب قريباً - إن شاء الله - في الحدّ الأدنى من الولاء والبراء الواجب على المكلف لتحقيقه أصل الدين .. إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> والخلاف يكون في تنزيل الأحكام ، لا أكثر .. وليس في أصل الحكم الشرعي ..
> فإن أصل البراء هو : اعتقاد بطلان الفعل ، وضلال الفاعل .. وهذا في جميع الأفعال ..
> أما التسمية وما يترتب عليها من أحكام ، فهو فضلة زائدة عن أصل الدين يصحّ فيها العذر ..


لو أنك تعي ما يترتب على التسمية من أحكام _أنت اعتبرتها افتراءاً_ زائدة لما تجرأت على قول هذا .. ولكن ..!!



> إذَا تَبَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَسَائِلَ التَّكْفِيرِ وَالتَّفْسِيقِ هِيَ مِنْ مَسَائِلِ الْأَسْمَاءِ وَالْأَحْكَامِ الَّتِي يَتَعَلَّقُ بِهَا الْوَعْدُ وَالْوَعِيدُ فِي الدَّارِ الْآخِرَةِ ، وَتَتَعَلَّقُ بِهَا الْمُوَالَاةُ وَالْمُعَادَاةُ وَالْقَتْلُ وَالْعِصْمَةُ وَغَيْرُ ذَلِكَ فِي الدَّارِ الدُّنْيَا ؛ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ - سُبْحَانَهُ - أَوْجَبَ الْجَنَّةَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَحَرَّمَ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ، وَهَذَا مِنْ الْأَحْكَامِ الْكُلِّيَّةِ فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ وَمَكَانٍ . 
>  [مجموع الفتاوى : 12/466-468]:

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

(أحمد الغزي)

صاحبنا يريد القول أن محبة الله تعالى مثلاً من أصل الدين 
ومن لوازمها عدم سبه 
فمن سبه يمكن أن يكون مسلماً
فلعله يجيب قائلاً : لا...الذي يسب نقطع بكفره و لا مجال لعذره..إذ لا يمكن اجتماع الحب مع السب.
و هذ التفسير صحيح و هو ما نقول به في الفعل أو القول  الكفري الذي لا يقبل إلا معن واحد و الذي يصادم التوحيد من كل وجه و هو محل إجماع.
و لقد سبق و أن ذكرت له هذا مراراً لكنها المكابرة

----------


## أبو شعيب

الحمد لله الذي حفظ عقولنا من الحمق والسفاهة ..

قال : محبة الله من لوازمها عدم بغضه (وهو السب) .. ولا يعلم هؤلاء أن معنى المحبة هو بانتفاء البغض .

كما قد يقول بعض الحمقى : إن من لوازم التوحيد ترك الشرك !!! سبحان الله ، وأليس ترك الشرك هو معنى التوحيد ؟

فانتفاء البغض يعني المحبة .. والمحبة يعني انتفاء البغض ..

قال ابن القيم في [ الهدي 4/203 ] : ( وكذلك كل نقيضين زال أحدهما خلفه ‏الآخر ) ‏

فإن انتفى البغض .. حصلت المحبة .. وإن انتفت المحبة .. حصل البغض .

فانتفاء الشيء هو معنى حلول نقيضه .

لذلك عندما قال الله تعالى : { فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين } .. أي : فإن الله يبغض الكافرين .

وعندما قال : { لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله } .. أي : الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يبغضون من حاد الله ورسوله .

لعل القارئ يعلم الآن لماذا تركت الردّ على أمثال هؤلاء .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المغربي

لن أسبك كما فعلت أنت.
إنما أقول لك هداك الله 
و ما قلته جوابه بسيط
وهو:
كما أن البغض ينافي المحبة فإن الشرك ينافي التوحيد
فإذا حل الشرك غاب التوحيد
هذا هو منطقك 
لكن الهوى غلاب
ودع عنك التوتر و التشنج 
فأنت في حالتك الطبيعية لا تعي ما تكتب
فلا تزد حالتك سوءاً

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

يقول الشيخ عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن رحمهم الله تعالى : ( وقد رأيت سنة أربع وستين رجلين من أشباهكم المارقين بالأحساء قد اعتزلا الجمعة والجماعة، وكفّرا من في تلك البلاد من المسلمين ، وحجتهم من جنس حجتكم ، يقولون : أهل الأحساء يجالسون ابن فيروز، ويخالطونه هو وأمثاله ممن لم يكفر بالطاغوت، ولم يصرح بتكفير جده الذي رد دعوة الشيخ محمد ولم يقبلها وعاداها. قالا: ومن لم يصرح بكفره فهو كافر بالله لم يكفر بالطاغوت ، ومن جالسه فهو مثله. ورتبوا على هاتين المقدمتين الكاذبتين الضالتين ما يترتب على الردة الصريحة من الأحكام ، حتى تركوا رد السلام، فرفع إلي أمرهم ؛ فأحضرتهم وهددتهم، وأغلظت لهم القول. فزعموا أولاً  أنهم على عقيدة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، وأن رسائله عندهم؛ فكشفت شبهتهم وأدحضت ضلالتهم، بما حضرني في المجلس، وأخبرتهم ببراءة الشيخ من هذا المعتقد والمذهب، فإنه لا يكفر إلا بما أجمع المسلون على تكفير فاعله من الشرك الأكبر، والكفر بآيات الله ورسله أو بشيء منها، بعد قيام الحجة وبلوغها المعتبر، كتكفير من عبد الصالحين، ودعاهم مع الله، وجعلهم أندادا فيما يستحقه على خلقه من العبادات والإلهية. وهذا مجمع عليه عند أهل العلم والإيمان، وكل طائفة من أهل المذاهب المقلدة يفردون هذه المسألة بباب عظيم يذكرون فيه حكمها، وما يوجب الردة ويقتضيها، وينصون على الشرك الأكبر. وقد أفرد ابن حجر  هذه المسألة بكتاب سماه (الإعلام بقواطع الإسلام). وقد أظهر الفارسيان المذكوران التوبة والندم، وزعما أن الحق ظهر لهما، ثم لحقا بالساحل، وعادا إلى تلك المقالة؛ وبلغنا عنهم تكفير أئمة المسلمين، بمكاتبة الملوك المصريين، بل كفروا من خالط من كاتبهم من مشايخ المسلمين، ونعوذ بالله من الضلال بعد الهدى، والحور بعد الكور. 
وقد بلغنا عنكم نحو من هذا ، وخضتم في مسائل من هذا الباب، كالكلام في الموالاة والمعاداة، والمصالحة والمكاتبات، وبذل الأموال والهدايا، ونحو ذلك من مقالة أهل الشرك بالله والضلالات، والحكم بغير ما أنزل الله عند البوادي ونحوهم من الجفاة، لا يتكلم فيها إلا  العلماء من ذوي الألباب . ومن رزق الفهم عن الله وأوتي الحكمة وفصل الخطاب. والكلام في هذا يتوقف على معرفة ما قدمناه، ومعرفة أصول عامة كلية لا يجوز الكلام في هذا الباب وفي غيره لمن جهلها وأعرض عنها وعن تفاصيلها؛ فإن الإجمال والإطلاق، وعدم العلم بمعرفة مواقع الخطاب وتفاصيله، يحصل به من اللبس والخطأ وعدم الفقه عن الله ما يفسد الأديان، ويشتت الأذهان، ويحول بينها وبين فهم القرآن. 
وأما التكفير بهذه الأمور التي ظننتموها من مكفرات أهل الإسلام، فهذا مذهب الحرورية المارقين الخارجين على علي بن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين ومن معه من الصحابة ) إهـ الدررالسنية في الأجوبة النجدية .

----------


## أحمد الغزي

> الحمد لله الذي حفظ عقولنا من الحمق والسفاهة ..
> قال : محبة الله من لوازمها عدم بغضه (وهو السب) .. ولا يعلم هؤلاء أن معنى المحبة هو بانتفاء البغض .
> كما قد يقول بعض الحمقى : إن من لوازم التوحيد ترك الشرك !!! سبحان الله ، وأليس ترك الشرك هو معنى التوحيد ؟
> فانتفاء البغض يعني المحبة .. والمحبة يعني انتفاء البغض ..
> قال ابن القيم في [ الهدي 4/203 ] : ( وكذلك كل نقيضين زال أحدهما خلفه ‏الآخر ) ‏
> فإن انتفى البغض .. حصلت المحبة .. وإن انتفت المحبة .. حصل البغض .
> فانتفاء الشيء هو معنى حلول نقيضه .
> لذلك عندما قال الله تعالى : { فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين } .. أي : فإن الله يبغض الكافرين .
> وعندما قال : { لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله } .. أي : الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يبغضون من حاد الله ورسوله .
> لعل القارئ يعلم الآن لماذا تركت الردّ على أمثال هؤلاء .


تجيد التناقض ..
وتجيد السباب والشتائم
وتجيد الحيدة 
نقلت عن ابن القيم قوله :-( وكذلك كل نقيضين زال أحدهما خلفه ‏الآخر ).
ولكن منهجك الجمع بين النقيضين .. بل التناقضات ..
لم نأت بما هو غريب فقلنا أنه لا يجمتع الاسلام والكفر في قلب رجل واحد 
وقلنا لا يجتمع حب الله وحب من اشرك به في قلب رجل واحد
وأنت قلت بأنه يجتمع ... أليس هذا تناقضاً ؟؟!!
قلنا أن تكفير المشركين من أصل عقيدة الأنبياء (الولاء والبراء..) وقلت أنه مجرد وجهة نظر فمن شهد باسلام المشركين ومن كفرهم عندك سواء بل ربما تنكر على من كفر المشركين 
وكأنك تأخذ راتباً شهرياً وربنا يومياً من أجل تمييع عقيدة الولاء والبراء والدفاع  عمن تولى المشركين 
اتقِ الله يا رجل وكفاك ضلالا وإضلالاً
ومن هنا أدعوك لمناظرة على الماسنجر تُنشر هنا بعد الانتهاء لنضمن عدم تهربك من الأدلة 
ولنرى إن كان تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين أم وجهة نظر كما تدعي 
وشروط المناظرة هي الشروط التي اشترطتها في بداية الموضوع ولكنك أول من تنصل منها
أن يكون الاستدلال من الكتاب والسنة بفهم السلف لا بفهمك واقوال العلماء للإستئناس لا للإستدلال

----------


## أحمد الغزي

???????

----------


## عابد عزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا أخي أبا عبد الرحمن و يا أخي مع الحق بارك الله فيكما و نفع بكما وجعلكما الله من حزبه و هدى الله بكما أبا شعيب و خويه آمين. و لكن قل لي يا أبا عبد الرحمن ألا تظن كما أظن أنا أن أبا شعيب و الامام الدهلوي هما نفس الشخص و يتظاهران أنهما شخصين كل له اسمه و شخصيته كما أشعرني بذلك احد الاخوة فالله أعلم أنهما شخص واحد و لكن يريد تكثير السواد أم اني مخطأ, على كل حال ليس هذا هو الموضوع الوحيد الذي يخالفان فيه فهناك موضوع اعذار العلماء بعضهم بعضهم و لم يكفروا بعضهم بعضا عندما عذروا المشرك بجهله, موضوع حكم أولاد المشركين المنتسبين الى الاسلام,أسلمة الموحدين من أصل الدين او ركن فيه, كل هذه المسائل يخالفون فيها المسلمين لكون أن مخالفيهم لم يتبعوهم على قولهم و هم أهل غلو و تكفير و هجرة, على كل حال واصل أنت و أخوانك حتى يتم الأمر بأن يهتدي الأخوان أبا شعيب و الدهلوي, و نسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا

----------


## أبو طلحة الثاني

للمتابعة

----------


## النيل

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله...بعد اطلاعي على المسالة التي طرحت من قبل الشيخ (ابو شعيب) طافت بذهني حادثة مضت عليها سنين عددا فرأيت أن أرويها قبل تعليقي على راي ابوشعيب الذي اخالفه تماما" فيما ذهب اليه .والحادثة انه ...( كان هناك اعرابيا" في قريتنا يحترف تربية الدواجن وبالقرية مدرسة وفي احد الايام فؤجئ مدير المدرسة بدخول مربي الدواجن الى مكتبه طالبا" منه تدريسه مادة (الحساب) قبل المدير الطلب على مضض وبدات الدراسة وقد كان مربي الدواجن لايخلو من ذكاء فقد حفظ وفهم كل الدروس فقرر المدير ان يمتحنه الامتحان الاخير فاعطاه مسالة ضرب الأعداد ثم اعطاه مسالة في القسمة ثم اعطاه اخرى في الجمع كانت الاجابات صحيحة في كل المسائل الثلاث فقال له المدير تبقت لك مسالة الطرح وكان السؤال:هب ان لك 17 أرنب داخل القفص فقزت واحدة خارج القفص كم يكون الباقي من الارانب داخل القفص ؟ولدهشة المدير جأت الاجابة الباقي=0 فقال له المدير كيف يكون هذا ؟17 -1 =0؟ قال نعم اذا قفزت ارنب واحدة من القفص فان جميع الارانب يقفزن خلفها واذا طارطائر واحد من القفص فان جميع الطيور سوف تتبعه ايها المدير هذا هو حسابي في المزرعة الذي تعلمته من صغري ولايمكن ان يكون الان خطئا"..) الكارثة ليست في منطق المزارع مربي الدواجن ولكن اذا قرر مربي الدواجن ان يكون معلما" لمادة الحساب.. قال :(ابو شعيب)ننتظر أدلتك .. لماذا لم يطلبه من ضمام بن ثعلبة ؟ .. لماذا لم يرد عنه نص واحد يطلب فيه ممن يريد الدخول في الإسلام أن يكفّر المشركين .. بل غاية ما يطلب منه هو قول : لا إله إلا الله ..
 فاقول :وبالله التوفيق والسداد , ماحكم ضمامة بن ثعلبة  على نفسه قبل أن يقول لا اله الا الله ؟ فنحن مانراه حقا" هو ان ضمامة رضي الله عنه قد حكم على نفسه بالكفر في ماضيه بشهادته بلا اله الا الله.. وكل كافر يريد الاسلام يقول بكفر نفسه قبل ان يدخل الاسلام وذلك بقوله لا اله الا الله  ومن لم يقول بكفر نفسه قبل قوله لا اله الا الله لا يكون مسلما",ومن كفر نفسه قبل قوله لا اله الا الله لايسال من تكفير غيره ممن خرج من دينهم ,لان النفس اولى من الصاحب, اذا كان ضمامة لم يكفر نفسه قبل قوله لا اله الا الله  فكيف يكون مسلما"؟اذا انتفي تكفير ضمامة رضي الله عنه لنفسه فقد انتفي خروجه من ملة الكفر ودخوله الى ملة الاسلام. الشيخ :(ابو شعيب) انت رائع ...فقد نجحت في نصب وتفخيخ الشبهات وسوق المحاورين لمجارتك  بعد ان خدعتهم فتجاوزا أكبر الرباهين والادلة التي تدل ان تكفير المشركين من معني لا اله الا الله.. الشيخ :( ابو شعيب) اسال الله لي ولك الهداية وارجو ان لا اكون قد خرجت عن ادب الحوار معك ..وان وقع شيئا من ذلك فارجو المسامحة..والحمد لله اولا"واخرا"..

----------


## عابد عزي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي (النيل) بارك الله فيك على الرد فأنك ان شاء الله وفقت الى الصواب و لكن كما قلت نسال الله لنا و لأبي شعيب الهداية
و صلى الله على محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم كثيرا

----------


## أبو شعيب

أعتذر للإخوان .. لأنهم للأسف لا يقرأون الحوار ولا يميزون بين أصل الدين وبين لوازمه .. ويظنون أن قولنا إنه من اللوازم يعني يسع المرء انتفاؤه عنه .. ولا يعون أن انتفاء اللازم يعني انتفاء الملزوم .. شرحنا هذا مراراً وتكراراً .. ولكن للأسف يأتي من لم يقرأ الحوار ويسأل نفس الأسئلة التي سألها غيره .

يقول ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في [مجموع الفتاوى : 3/75]:



> فَإِنَّ ثُبُوتَ الْمَلْزُومِ يَقْتَضِي ثُبُوتَ اللَّازِمِ


ويقول في [مجموع الفتاوى : 7/122]:



> وَالرَّابِعُ : أَنْ يُقَالَ : وَإِنْ كَانَ هُوَ التَّصْدِيقَ ؛ فَالتَّصْدِيقُ التَّامُّ الْقَائِمُ بِالْقَلْبِ مُسْتَلْزِمٌ لِمَا وَجَبَ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ الْقَلْبِ وَالْجَوَارِحِ ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ لَوَازِمُ الْإِيمَانِ التَّامِّ ، وَانْتِفَاءُ اللَّازِمِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى انْتِفَاءِ الْمَلْزُومِ ، وَنَقُولُ : إنَّ هَذِهِ اللَّوَازِمَ تَدْخُلُ فِي مُسَمَّى اللَّفْظِ تَارَةً وَتَخْرُجُ عَنْهُ أُخْرَى .


وأعتذر للجميع عن عدم مشاركتي في أيّ من هذه الحوارات مستقبلاً .. فقد أفضنا الكلام في ذلك حتى لم نعد نحسن سوى التكرار .

والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات ..

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أبو شعيب وفقك الله تعالى 
وقدأحسنت الكلام وفصلت لكل عاقل يريد أن يفهم .. ونحن نتفهم أعتذارك عن ترك الرد على بعض المشاركات المضحكة .. وانا معك أن القوم عندهم حماقات سخيفة جداً لا ينبغي أن نشغل أنفسنا بها أصلاً . 
ونحن في انتظار صدور كتابك بعد أن يطلع على المسائخ الأفاضل . 
وجزاك الله خيـراً .

----------


## عابد عزي

نسأل الله ان يهديكم لدين الاسلام و ان كنت ترى أن هته الردود على المشاركات مضحكة فهذا هو العجب كيف تطرح مشكلة و عندما يردون عليك و لمخالفتك لهم تتهمهم بأن ردودهم مضحكة و تتهمهم بالحماقة و أنك تدعي أنك لا تشغل بالك بها فاذا كنت لا تشغل بالك بتكفير المشركين التي فصلها الله في كلامه في عدة آيات و جعلها من أصل الدين تأتي أنت تقول انها ردود مضحكة لأن القوم رأيتهم يردون عليك منذ أكثر من شهر بآيات و احاديث و كلام أهل العلم ثم تنسى و تقول بأنه لا يجب علينا أن نلتفت الى هته السخافات فانك اذن اما أنك لم تفهم الاسلام او أنك غير مكلف و من المجانين لأن المجنون هو الذي يعتبر كلام مخالفيه اضحوكات و سخافات نسأل الله أن يهديك لدين الاسلام و ينور قلبك و يثبت فوءادك و يقوي يقينك و اخلاصك و الواجب علينا جميعا في هذه العشر من ذي الحجة أن نذكر الله كثيرا و نتأدب معه و لا نقول ما يغضبه و نتضرع اليه كي ينور قلوبنا و يعلمنا ما جهلنا من الكتاب و السنة و يميتنا على التوحيد الخالص و صلى الله على محمد و آله و صحبه و سلم كثيرا

----------


## النيل

الشيخ  ( الدهلوي) أسال الله لي ولك الهداية وأن يزيل عن عينيك الغشاوة وأن يريك الحق حقا" ويرزقك اتباعه.... اما بعد ... جاء في التاريخ أن يهوديا"جاء بغداد في أيام بنو العباس وكانت بغداد يومئذ حاضرة الدنيا جاء طالبا" للنقاش والحوار فرحب به علماء المسلمون وقالوا له: نقبل الحوار معك فاطرح ماتراه وسوف نرد عليك بالحسنى فقال:لقد انصفتموني ..من المحاور ؟ فقال احد المشائخ انا احاورك فقال اليهودي: من تعبدون؟ قال الشيخ: نعبد الله وحده لاشريك لله,فقال اليهودي : ماأعظم صفات معبودكم؟ فقال الشيخ: هو خالق كل شئ, قال اليهودي :اتقصد انه على كل شئ قدير؟قال الشيخ :نعم ,قال اليهودي: فهل يستطيع أن يخلق مثله؟ قال الشيخ :سبحان الله, والله انك لكافر وهذا لمنهج أهل البدع وأن اصحابنا قد نهوا عن ذلك,فقال اليهودي: ومن يكونوا اصحابك هؤلا؟ قال: مشائخي, قال اليهودي: ايها الشيخ تنحى... هل من محاور اخر؟ واستمر الحوار على هذا المنوال مع شيخ آخر وآخر حتى سمع كل اهل المنطقة بالخبر فجاء خلق كثير لحضور النقاش وكان ضمنهم صبي لم يبلغ الحلم فتقدم وقال لليهودي :أنا احاورك فسأل ما شئت,وكان كثير من الحضور يستغرب لجرئة الصبي, فقال له اليهودي: هل معبودك قادر؟ قال الصبي: نعم انه على كل شئ قدير, قال اليهودي: وهل يستطيع أن يخلق مثله؟ قال الصبي:ان ماتقوله لهو المحال عقلا" فسأل عن المعقول أجيبك, فبهت اليهودي ولم يجد جوابا" فنكث رأسه خجلا".. الصبي لم يكثر حديثا" ولكن قدم اجابة لا أظن بانها مضضضحكة..                                                                                                                الشيخ (الدهلوي) هداك الله .. وصفت ماكتبته بانه مضحك أرجو أن لاتكون من الذين قال فيهم الله عزوجل (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُواْ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ ) كنت  أود بعد انسحاب الشيخ (ابو شعيب) من الحوار أن تواصل انت الحوار بدلا" من دور المشجع المتعصب الذي يناصر فريقه في كل الأحوال.. على العموم اسأل الله لي ولكم الهداية.. وان قررتم طرح الباطل مرة اخرى فانا على استعداد باذن الله لنصرة الحق.. والحمد لله اولا" واخرا"...

----------


## أحمد الغزي

الأدلة التي تثبت أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين وليس مسألة خلافية ( وجهة نظر..)

الدليل الأول :- قوله تعالى :﴿قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾
أما إن لم نفهم من الآية الكريمة أن تكفير المشركين من أصل الدين فهذا ابن كثير يوضح لك ..:_ " يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين الذين أمرهم بمصارمة الكافرين وعداوتهم ومجانبتهم والتبرئ منهم (قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ) أي:أتباعه والذين آمنوا به،( إِذْ قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ) أي:تبرأنا منكم، (وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ)، أي : بدينكم وطريقكم، ( وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً) ،يعني : وقد شرعت العداوة والبغضاء من الآن بيننا وبينكم ما دمتم على كفركم فنحن أبداً نتبرأ منكم ونبغضكم ،(حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ) أي: إلى أن توحدوا الله فتعبدوه وحده لا شريك له وتخلعوا ما تعبدون معه من الأوثان والأنداد " أهـ

الدليل الثاني :- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :-"بُني الإسلام على خمس: على أن يُعبد الله ويكفر بما دونه وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وحج البيت وصوم رمضان" متفق عليه .

وإليك أقوال الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ليتضح الموضوع ولنستأنس بها ...
القول الأول :-" أصــل دين الإسلام وقاعدته أمرأن :
الأول : الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، والتحريض على ذلك والمولاة فيه وتكفير من تركه . 
الثاني : الإنذار من الشرك في عبادة الله ، والتغليظ في ذلك ، والمعاداة فيه ، وتكفير من فعله ". 

القول الثاني للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله :
" أما صفة الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تعتقد بطلان عبادة غير الله وتتركها ، وتكفر أهلها وتعاديهم "

القول الثالث للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب :-
" ومعنى الكفر بالطاغوت ، أن تتبرأ من كل مايعتقد فيه غير الله من جني ، أو أنسي ، أو شجرة ، أو حجر أو غير ذلك ، وتشهد عليه بالكفر والضلال وتبغضه ، ولو كان أنه أبوك وأخوك ، فأما من قال : أنا لا أعبد إلا الله وأنا لاأتعرض للسادة والقباب على القبور وأمثال ذلك ، فهذا كاذب في قول لا إله إلا الله ، ولم يؤمن بالله ولم يكفر بالطاغوت..." 

القول الرابع للشيخ رحمه الله :- 
وأنت يامن منّ الله عليه بالإسلام وعرف أن مامن إله إلا الله ، لاتظن أنك إذا قلت هذا هو الحق ، وإنا تارك ما سواه ، لكن لا أتعرض للمشركين ولا أقول فيهم شيئاً ، لاتظن أن ذلك يحصل لك به الدخول في الإسلام ، بل لابد من بغضهم وبغض من يحبهم ومسبتهم ومعاداتهم ، كما قال أبوك إبراهيم والذين معه : ﴿ إنا بُرَآءُ مِنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ الْعَدَاوَةُ وَالْبَغْضَاءُ أَبَداً حَتَّى تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ ﴾ .."

القول الخامس للشيخ رحمه الله:-
ولو يقول رجل : أنا إتبع النبي  وهو على الحق ، لكن لاأتعرض للات والعزى ولاأتعرض أبا جهل وأمثاله ، ماعلي منهم ، لم يصح إسلامه 

بل ثبت بالادلة القطعية من الكتاب والسنة أنها من اصل الدين 
أما أنت فأولت أقوال العلماء بما يوافق هواك ولم تستدل بدليل واحد من الكتاب والسنة 

الحمد لله هذا أصل ديننا وصميم اعتقادنا .. نعبد الله وحده ونبرأ من الشرك والمشركين
أنتظر ردك على ما نقلت لك أم أنك مازلت لاترى فيه دليلا على أن تكفير الكافر وجهة نظر ..؟؟؟!!

----------


## المغيرة

الاخوة: (عابد عزى) (واحمد العزي) (النيل) جزاكم الله خيرا" فالمسالة بحمد الله جلية واضحة ومهما حاول أعداء الاسلام أن يشككوا المسلمون في دينهم ويرقعوا للمشركين في شركهم فلن يستطيعوا ..:( يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون).

----------


## ابو حمدان

رائع

----------


## ام الزبير

[right]ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه وانستغفره واشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خير من ادى الامانة وبلغ الرسالة ونصح الامة وكشف الغمة وجاهد في الله حق جهاده حتى اتاه اليقين ونحن على ذلك من الشاهدين..
يقول تعالى فاذا تنازعنتم في شيء فردوه الى الله ورسوله ان كنتم مؤمنين..وعلى هذا الطريق مشى الصحب الامين ففتحت لهم مشارق الارض ومغاربها واخلصوا لله وصدقوا فلم يكن لهم هم سوى رضا الله عز وجل والدخول الى الجنة ولو كان الثمن مخالفة دين الاباء والاجداد وتكفيرهم والتبرؤ منهم فلا يوالون الا من والى الله ولا يعادون الا من عادى الله فهذه عقيدة تدرك بالعقل والفطرة..ولا يقول بخلاف هذا ولا يجادل عنه الا ضال او هو الخوف من ترك الشيوخ وتكفيرهم او او..فالله وحده يعلم ما تكن الصدور وما تخفي فيا سبحان الله متى كان الدين منقسم الى اصل وفروع فهذا التقسيم لم يعرف الى في اواخر هذه القرون بغية تبسيط الدين للناس ليس الا فما فالامر ما حكم به الله عز وجل من اعتقد او قال او فعل ما حكم به المولى عز وجل بالكفر هو كفروهذا كان منهج الصاحبة والتابعين اذا اشكل عليهم امر ما يردونه الى حكم الله فلا يزد عن ردهم عن سطر او سطرين ولكن العجي في هذا الزمان انه من لم يكتب اكثر من خمسة اسطر لا ياخذ منه..
واشكر كل الاخوة الغيورين على دينهم وعقيدتهم وعلى رددوهم الشافية والكافية ولكن ما عاساكم ان تفعلوا اذا طمس الله على بصيرتهم واعمى قلوبهم عن الحق..صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون والاخوة ردوا ردا شرعيا فلم يتقبلوه فهنيئا لك اخي النيل بردك لعل اسلوبك ينفع معهم كي يرجعوا الى الحق باذن الله ولا يهمكم قولهم غلاة او او فقد قيل ذلك لمن هو خير منا وخير منهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا كاهن قالوا ساحر فقولوا ما شئتم فما يهمنا قول الله فينا عسى الله ان يهدينا ويهديكم ويجمع شمل المسلمين ولكن اعلموا انه لابد من الصدق الصدق مع الله اظن تفهمون ما اعني..
وكي لا اخرج عن الموضوع ازد شيئا عن ما قاله اخي النيل حينما قال انه لا ينفع اسلام المرء حتى يكفر نفسه ابتداءا فعلا هذا هو الحق فعقيدة الولاء والبراء هي قلب وصميم لا اله الا الله وهي عقيدة تدرك بالعقل والفطرة..الا ترون قول عمرو بن زيد بن نفيل رضي الله عنه حينما وحد الله بدون رسول وحده بعقله وفطرته لان التوحيد يدرك بالعقل والفطرة ولذلك لا من الجاهل للتوحيد قبل قيام الحجة ولكن لا يكفر التكفير المستلزم للعقوبة الا بعد قيام الحجة وهذا موضوع اخر..المهم ان زيد رضي الله قد كفر قومه وتبرا منهم وقال قوله الشهير والله لا اعرف احدا على وجه الارض على دين ابراهيم غيري...اي انه كفر كل من علم منهم الشرك والذي لا يكفر المشرك لم يعرف حقيقة لا اله الا الله لان المشرك يكفر من باب انه يذبح لغير الله او ينذر لغير الله او او فهذا الذي لا يكفره اما انه جاهل ان ذلك كفر فيكون بذلك هو كافر اصلا او انه رد حكم الله عز وجل في تكفير ذلك المشرك فاما مسلما او كافرا والذي لم يكفر الكافر رد حكم الله من جهة وتساوى عنده الايمان والكفر من جهة اخرى ..
وايضا اقول للذين يقولون بكفر من قال لاخيه يا كافر اما خطا او او هل كفر عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حينما كفر حاطب وهل كفر الصحابة حينما كفروا الصحابي الجليل عندما دافع عن حلفائه من اليهود وهل وهل؟؟
هداني الله ةاياكم الى الطريق المستقيم

----------


## ابو خالد السكندرى

ردا على الشبهة لأن الأخ ابوشعيب لم يرد فى استدلال النيل العقلى على من أسلم بأنه يكفر نفسه فى الماضى بمجرد الفطرة والعقل ولو لم يأته نص أو بمجرد معنى لا اله الا الله
أن قصدت بالتكفير الحكم الشرعى الدنيوي والآخروى من حيث ترك الصلاة عليه وعدم ال الذبيحة والنكاح والعذاب الآخروى 
وما التكفير إلا هذه المعانى فبالقطع لن يدرك هذا إلا بنص مستقل من الكتاب أو السنة ولن يفهمه من مجرد كلمة لا اله الا الله 
اما التضليل والتخطئة فلا شك يعلمها بمجرد النطق بالكلمة والدليل على ذلك سؤال الصحابى النبى أين أبى قال فى النار 
فهنا لم يدرك الصحابى حكما من أحكام التكفير وهو النار 
وغير ذلك من نصوص السنة كحديث بن جدعان كان يصل الرحم وووو
فأجاب النبى بأنها لن تنفعه وهذا من أحكام التكفير التى لم يدركها الصحابة إلا بالنص 
فالاستدلال بما استدل به النيل هو استدلال بمحل النزاع 
اى انه قال إن الصحابى كفر نفسه بكلمة لا اله الا الله وهذا هو محل النزاع فالواجب أن يأتى بدليل على محل النزاع لا ان يستدل بمحل النزاع نفسه  هدانا الله واياكم

----------


## أبو هاشم الأحمد

من المواضيع المهمة التي بحثت مسألة شائكةً، رغم قلة من يقول بها آنذاك، وقد صارت اليوم عند أكثر الشباب معلومةَ الذيولِ، وعند بعضهم عويصَة الأصول، وسأعلقُ عليها بما تيسرَ لي إن شاء الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

للفائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/t157601/

----------

